# Narux? Romantic Comedy



## MrBradMan (Mar 16, 2007)

*Narux? Romantic Comedy (turned Epic!)*

Time Frame: 2 years post time skip
Ninja battles: Originally None. Plenty now.
Genre: Romance, Comedy; ... Romantic Comedy?  Upgraded with Drama, suspense, and tenderness in later chapters.

A/N:  Well don't expect a masterpiece, or well anything up to par with Renge Master or Serac, or PugThug.  This is just a little side story that's been boring its way out of my head in the past week.  Enjoy.
Edit: character thoughts in italics

Lastest updates will be in this thread, however you can  - The story is a bit edited, and you miss most of the extras in the story I added to each post, but you can get right to the story.

--I do not own any of the characters/ideas in the proceeding story.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mean Streets of Konoha, 8pm.

"Man oh man, am I ever hungry.  I sure wish Tsunade-baachan would keep her mission debriefings shorter" Naruto said to himself out loud. "Hmmmm..." was the sound he made, and after a brief pause pulled out a day planner from his rear pouch.

"Lets see... Defeat Akatsuki, check;  Bring back Sasuke from the clutches of evil, check; Become Hokage, hmmm..."

A thought bubble popped up with the image of Tsunade dropping numerous stacks of paperwork on Naruto, burying him while she laughed maniacally and proclaimed "Well I'm off to go gamble, drink, and pick some fights. Keep up the good work 'Hokage-sama' ahahahaha."

"I'll just hold off on that for a little bit," Naruto said while grinning in an exagerated way.  The day planner that Sakura had given him was certainly coming in handy.  "Next on the agenda... Ramen!"

-+-At the same time, somewhere near the Hyuuga compound-+-

"Yosh! It's perfect" Hinata said, not to anyone in particular.  She took a look at her handy-work and couldn't help but giggle.

_Why didn't I ever think of this before!_

There along the path were the best instant ramen bowls money could buy.  Not that instant ramen bowls really cut into someone's budget, but they were by far tastier (with 25% less fat than the leading competitor no doubt).

"Now I just have to finish up before Naruto-kun arrives, and maybe freshen up a little."  She turned and smiled gleefully at the person who was now inches from her face, she was so engrossed in thought, she hadn't noticed him arrive.

"How'd you know I was showing up?" Naruto asked, his arm balancing more than 15 instant ramen bowls.

"Na-Naruto-k-kun..." she stuttered. ".. I.. I was just... about to have dinner, would you like to join me?"

Her face luminated such a shade of red that steam began to puff out of her ears.  Naruto seemed to be wracking his brain, he was staring at her incessantly, with his eyes and cheeks scrunched up.  He eyed her up and down slowly, which she noticed.

_He's undressing me with his eyes... oh Naruto-Kun I..._

"It's okay, you don't have to be so polite just because I wandered by.  Besides, I have a bunch of Ramen now... some poor bastard must have dropped it from his bag.  I tried looking around but no one seemed to be missing any, so I suppose I'll just help myself.  See ya!"

Her heart nearly gave in to the pain.  It had taken a good six hours of thinking and a chat with Kurenai-sensei to come up with this devilish plan, all wasted because she hadn't prepared everything faster.  She felt a tug at her heart with each step he took, until she couldn't take it any longer... her arm shot out and she began to run to him.

"Naruto-kun!"

He spun around as she reached him.  The look in his eye told her something, that he had come to a realization.  Yes, he must know how she felt.  Somehow she felt naked, everything bare in front of the man she longed for.

Slapping his hand to his head, and rubbing his forehead he finally spoke.

"I... how could I not have... I'm so stupid.  I'm sorry Hinata, I..."

Her heart pounded, it seemed all her years of admiration and aspiration were about to be crushed.

"No, Nartuo-kun, please don't say it.  Its enough for me that you know."

"Hmmm...  but I don't know your answer;  and how did you know I was going to invite you to sleep over?  Must be that damn gossiping Ino."

-+-+-

Hinata shot up.  She was in her bed, in her room.  What a beautiful dream.  Naruto had asked her to sleep over at his home.  He hadn't rejected her.  She sat for a minute hugging her pillow.

"Hinata-sama," an attendant said from the door, "Naruto-san left a note when he dropped you off at the door."

Hinata walked over and retrieved the note from the attendant.  Then shut the door and put her back to it as she read.

"You passed out again.  You really should have someone check you for anemia one of these days.  I didn't get your reply, but I'll be expecting you Saturday night.  Dress comfortably.  -Naruto"

*thud*

--+--  The next day, 12 noon  --+--

"... and that's why Sai's not gay.  He's ..." Ino stated but was interrupted.

"Oh, he's that.  Wow, that makes so much more sense, now that you've explained it to me.  But you really shouldn't be so loose Ino"  Sakura replied.

"Whatever, I'm just having some fun, no big deal.  Plenty of guys to choose from anyway, I'm just shopping around before I buy.  So... what about Sasuke?"

Sakura sighed.  "Please don't remind me, I'd rather not think about that right now.

"Oh ho ho" Ino started, "All that pining away for him, and when he finally gets back to the village you throw in the towel?  If it's another guy, I'd understand but honestly..."

"Shut up Ino-pig" Sakura demanded.  "I just thought it would be more romantic... you know?"

Ino: "Why, what'd he say?"

Sakura: "..."

Ino: "Just tell me forehead-girl, it'll make you feel better."

With a long drawn out sigh, Sakura spoke softly "..."

Ino: "What"

Sakura "..."

Ino "Louder."

Sakura "I said he asked me to 'start reviving the clan quickly' while I'm in the peak of my 'child-bearing years'."

Ino fell over laughing. "Your... child... bearing..."

The laughing was replaced with Ino being kicked into a wall by Sakura.  After a few minutes, she rejoined her friend and they sat down at a sake bar.

Ino: "Are you sure it was just the way he asked you?  I remember you saying that you'd do anything for him, even help him with his revenge.  Maybe you have someone else in mind."

Sakura: "No... no... are you kidding me?  No."

Ino: "That's an awful lot of denial.  You won't be winning over Naruto's heart if you're that uncertain about your feelings.  Or was it Lee you were interested in?"

Sakura replied by strangling Ino, who in turn began strangling Sakura.  After a minute of that, they let each other go and huffed frantically.

Sakura:  "What makes you think I have feelings for either of them?"

Ino:  "I'm very good at noticing these things.  You became very close to Naruto after Sasuke left.  Lee was also there for you, and you always visit him in the Hospital even when no one else did.  Now you're not so sure if you love either of them as much as Sasuke."

Sakura took 5 quick shots of sake.

Ino:  "Listen girl, I've been patient with you, but if you don't choose one soon, I'm going to make my move.  Lee has that oh so divine muscular body, I'll just get him to change his haircut; or perhaps Naruto, he's become oh so much more handsome and strong and cool and mature and dreamy and..."

Sakura:  "Ino-pig stop drooling!  I get it.  If I don't decide, you'll move your skank ass right on in."

Ino:  "I've never had any complaints about my ass.  Also becoming the wife to the future Hokage or the head of the Uchiha Clan has it's perks.  Well let the race begin."

Sakura:  "Race... wait, I thought you were going to let me decide who..."

Ino:  "This will help you choose."

On that note, Ino stuck her tongue out, and seductively licked the sake bottle.  Unfortunately, her rival would never see that taunting gesture since she snuck out, leaving Ino with the bill, and a tracking seal on her shoe.

+++++++++++

If I get some good reviews, I'll continue.


----------



## Omega (Mar 16, 2007)

HYAhahahahahaha


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2007)

great job next chapter


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 16, 2007)

HAAA realy realy funny!!!  I laught at the Ino and Sakura part! And Hinata setting a ''ramen trap'' loll good idea! Naruto is so dumb sometimes...

I want more!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice!I love it!Write more soon!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 16, 2007)

Signed sealed and delivered.  By the way I'm writing these chapters straight away, nothing written ahead of time or really.

Edit: Short chapter, have errands to run.  More posting later.

Next Chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Saturday, 2pm - Hyuuga Household

"Fu fu fu" Hinata laughed in a stereotypical Japanese style.  Her preperations were nearly ready.  "Lets see, I've got silk sheets, scented candles, bubble bath, massage oils, whip cream, rope, explosive tags, and..."

*knock knock*

Hinata: "Hai?"

Neji: "Ready for training?'

Hinata: "Ano... I'm a little busy at the moment.  Eto, woman problems."

Neji: "...."

Hinata: "Yeah, so I'll just see you later."

Neji started to walk off.  Then it occurred to him that Hinata had been unwaveringly focused on training since Naruto had left the village four years ago.  That, and he remembered Ten-Ten having woman problems every time it was her turn to substitute for a sensei on a cat retrieval mission...

Neji: (shouting)"Hinata-sama, what would Naruto think of your determination if he found out you were skipping training?  He'd start to dislike you if you quit now."

*slam*

Hinata: "Thirty minutes.  When I defeat you in thirty minutes, I'll go back to what I was doing."

Neji: "Oh ho.  Fine, but if I win you have to go with me on a dangerous mission."

Hinata: "Agreed.  Now hurry it up bitch.  I'm getting anxious."

Neji: _Bitch?  Anxious?  Oh god, she is having woman problems... I'm in trouble._

--+--+--Elsewhere in Konoha, probably by... oh lets just say that fence they always pass by--+--+--

Shikamaru: "I told you no."

Ino:  "But.."

Shinkamaru: "No."

Ino:  "Shika-sama... onegai" she said running her index finger along his chin.

Shikamaru: "For the last time, she's not my girlfriend, and I'm not going admit to something so far fetched."

Ino: "Then why do you go to Sand Village so often?"

Shikamaru: "You women are so freaking troublesome.  Godaime-sama promoted me to official liaison to Sand, so I have to run back and forth and do more paperwork than guys you've screwed."

Ino: "I haven't had sex with that many guys."

Shikamaru: (eyebrow raised) "Screwed over."

Ino: "... okay you've got me there.  Speaking of which, I'm kinda bored right now, if you'd like to clear up all that built up tension, you can get me here."

Shikamaru: "Keep your herpes to yourself."

Ino: "WTF I'm clean as a whistle."

Shikamaru:  "Yeah, everyone's had their lips on you."

Ino: "Now you're just turning me on."

Shikamaru abruptly stopped.  He stared past Ino for a second.

Shikamaru: "Oi Lee! Put your clothes back on. You're making a scene."

Ino turned her head so fast it nearly fell off her body.  Rock Lee however was nowhere in sight.  Ino turned back to find Shikamaru was also nowhere to be found.

_Ah well, I guess I'll go play with Sakura and Hinata for a bit.  Sorry Naruto_, "oh ho ho ho ho."

--+--+--

Neji:  "Impossible, you shouldn't be able to stop my Kaiten."

Hinata:  "Look what happened the last time you told someone something was impossible."

Neji: "Ha, you're right.  Well then I'll end this now and have you help me with my dangerous mission."

Hinata:  "You still haven't told me what mission."

Neji: "Steal Ten-Ten's pantsu (underwear) of course.  It's a life or death mission I'll need back-up for."

Hinata: "... Pantsu... crap, mine are all sweaty now."

Neji: "Hinata-sama?"

Hinata: (stops fighting to think, chin resting on hand) "... hmm all my laundry is in the wash right now! Crap!  I forgot.  How can I show up like that?  He'll hate me for sure.  And everything was so perfect.  Can't be helped, I'll have to shop for some, and maybe a kawaii lingerie. I ..."

Neji:  "WTF are you babling about woman!"

Hinata:  "Oh, was I talking out loud?"  She blushed for a moment.  "Well I'm done training.  Bye."

Neji: (looking disappointed) "Wait... she's gone. Humph, I was looking forward to seeing what she could do...."

*Insert Evil grin*

Neji: *Maniacal Laughter* "Pantsu!"

--+--+--

Next chapter - shopping trips and genjutsu.




should be more around 1am pacific time 3/17


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL!ShikaTema!Neji and Hinata were hilarious!Nice job!


----------



## makemytime (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW thats some pretty good writing, keep it up!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 17, 2007)

As promised, before I drink myself silly for Saint Patrick's day, update.  Enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 






--+--+-- 4pm Konoha Shopping District --+--+--

Haruno Sakura was walking along the street wondering what she should do.  Unsurprisingly she thought _What should I do?_  Actually, that was the only thing she could think, over and over.  Her head shook so badly she had to grab it with both hands and bash it into the wall.

_I wish I had a female to consult with right now.  Ino's such a pig-headed girl I can't talk to her right now.  Maybe Hinata?  I don't really know her that well though.  God I wish I had a role model to talk to._

Tsunade: "Is there something troubling you Sakura?  You don't look too well."

Sakura: (after realizing her head had bashed it's way into a restaraunt) "Oh, no no, it's nothing, nothing you can help with really.  Well excuse me master, Shizune-san.

Shizune: (after Sakura leaves) "Shouldn't we go find out what's wrong?"

Tsunade: "Don't kill my buzz.  In any event, she's smart, I'm sure whatever it is will work itself out."

Sakura: (walking down the road) _If only I had an experienced female role model..._

Sakura's Mom: "Hey there Sakura, everything alright?"

Kurenai: "You okay?  If you ever need to talk to someone woman to woman let me know."

Anko: "Man troubles?  I've got just what you need to get over that."

Gai: "Your fire of youth seems to be extinguished, is there something troubling you?"

Sakura just walked past everyone but stopped when she came across Kakashi.

_Wait, did Anko just make a pass at me?_

Kakashi: "Something wrong Sakura?"

Sakura: "Actually, I could really use some advice from you, Kakashi-sensei."

They walked until they reached the monument for fallen heroes of Konoha.

Kakashi: "So what is it?  Need help with a jutsu, wondering whether or not to only practice medical ninjutsu, or you have some sort of feminine cream you're wondering how to market?"

Sakura: "Boy problems actually."

Kakashi: "I think I hear Obito calling me, gotta go."

Sakura: (trapping Kakashi's hands before he could leave) "I'll break your arms and legs, then force you to spend a month hospitalized in the same room with Gai-sensei."

Kakashi: "Okay, but only because you're my treasured student.  So, what's the trouble?  Sasuke's not warming up to you?"

Sakura: "Well, here's the problem.  I thought that when Sasuke finally came back, we'd you know, open up to each other and get that closeness that we used to have.  Ah, I was looking forward to a fairytale reunion.  But all he could say was... hey, put that book down, are you listening?"

Kakashi: "Hmm... yeah.  Um well I think you should pick Naruto."

Sakura: "What?"

Kakashi: "Oh, then um Sasuke?"  _Shit she looks angry_. "Honestly Sakura, you should know your own feelings.  One of them will be able to wholeheartedly match the love that you give and the other is the one that you hold most dear to yourself.  You should already know which road you will travel.  Have faith in yourself as I have faith in you."

Sakura: "You're right Kakahashi-sensei.  Thanks.  I think I'm going to have to test which is really for me: to love, or to be loved."

Kakashi:  "I'm always here for you kiddo."

Sakura finally left Kakashi to his own thoughts.  "Well Obito old friend, I have no idea what advice I gave her, I'm just glad she bought it."

--+--+--

Naruto was out on the town, he had a few more things to do before the sleep over.

"Lets see: chocolates and chocolate syrup, check; strawberries, check; convenience store bentos, check; fresh underwear, oh..."

Washing clothes was difficult, and the whole process baffled Naruto.  What the heck was fabric softener for anyway and when are you supposed to put it in?  Buying fresh clothes was much easier.

_If I ever get my hands on that bear from the commercial, I'll beat him good.  Oh, look there, it's Hinata._ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(A/N: The Bear's name is snuggle, on American TV, for Snuggle fabric softerner)




Hinata had found herself a treasure trove of kawaii pantsu, bras and lingerie.  she had already picked out something dark and lacy, a pure white silk set and a devilish red teddy (if you don't know kids, don't ask).

Hinata: _Oh, I don't think Naruto has any nice pantsu, if I get him something nice and manly, he'll surely be extra nice to me_. "What would Naruto-kun pick?"

Naruto: "I like these boxers.  They're comfortable, move easily, and don't bunch up on you.  Plus they've got the 4th Hokage on the back."

Hinata: "Oh, I see.  That sounds perfect, I'll just... NARUTO-K-KUN???  What are you doing here?"

Naruto: "Buying pantsu, same as you.  Are those what you're buying?  They're cute.  Just what I'd expect from Hinata."

Hinata: (nose bleeding a little) "Y-you like them?"

Naruto: "Sure.  Oh, since we met up, do you want to have a late lunch?  We can go straight back to my place afterward."

Hinata: (embarrassed) "Oh, you're so forward lately Naruto-kun.  But I..."

Naruto: "You what?"

Hinata: "I should take a shower, I'm all sweaty from training today."

Narto gently placed his hand behind her head.  He pulled her closer to him, and it felt to her as if time itself had slowed to allow her to embrace the moment.

Hinata: _A kiss?_ 

Naruto: *sniff sniff*  "Wow, you still smell good after training.  No problem then, dattebayo."

Hinata: (clutching Naruto's chest) "Naruto... to you... I..."

Naruto: "I see, you want to use my shower.  Sure thing."

Hinata felt disappointed, but relieved, but troubled, _but wait, I'll be using the same shower as him, same shower as him, same shower as him...._

Naruto pulled her to the register to pay for her things and then dragged her to an out of the way restaurant he knew about.


*Spoiler*: _(Naruto's note to the reader)_ 



No, I didn't take her to Ichiraku Ramen, baka!  I can eat at other places you know, I'm an adult now, _ADULT_.  So shut up and keep reading DATTEBAYO!)




--+--+--




Writing another. gimme another hour or so.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 17, 2007)

#3 continued  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mean streets of Sakura, I mean Konoha - 4:30pm

Sakura dragged her feet along the ground as she walked.  Things had been so simple before she became a ninja.  She loved Sasuke-kun with all her heart, and Naruto was just another bumbling idiot that got in her way.  *Sigh*  Life was complicated enough with dealing with Jinchuuriki, Akatsuki, Killing Itachi, and mastering medical jutsu and such.  Life didn't need to make her have feelings for two men at once.  Lee was nice enough, and if she failed at love with the other two, at least she had a spare.

_Shame, shame on you Sakura.  Lee's a... good friend.  Yeah friend.  I'd never think of him as a back up plan... or would I?  Oh damn you Ino .  Wait, isn't that Naruto and Hinata?_

She followed them stealthily, well as stealthily as an obsessed woman could.  They ended up at a bar and grill (oh, we'll just call it Hanabishi's Bar & Grill).  Sakura fumed, for in all her life she had yet to see Naruto take anyone out to eat at any other place than Ichiraku Ramen.

Sakura: "WTF, are they on a date?  They're dating.  I'm too late... I mean... Naruto you son of a B*tch I'll put an end to your womanizing."

Naruto: "I sense killing intent over there."

Naruto looked back.  All he could see was a bush (A/N:Like a shrub, not what you're thinking).

Naruto: (shrugging) "Could have sworn I heard someone say 'Henge!', oh well, must be imagining things since I'm hungry."

The two walked into the restaurant, closely shadowed by a bush.  When they sat down, Hinata finally came out of her trance.

Hinata:  "... hmm, what?"

Naruto: "I said what do you feel like eating?"

Hinata: _You_! "Oh, I don't know, what would you recommend?"

Naruto: "Well I was just going to get a teriyaki beef bowl with sushi rolls and shrimp."

Hinata:  "Well, I'll just have a salad and sushi rolls." _As an appetizer, you're the main course, of course._

After ordering, they had some time to talk but the silence was uncomfortable, and after a few minutes of being stared at, Naruto decided to break the ice.

Naruto: "Thanks for coming along with me.  Actually there's a deeper reason for me inviting you along today."

Hinata: _I knew it!_

Naruto:  "You see, a while back I started to feel discouraged, and it wasn't something I could get passed.  But there was someone who helped me believe in myself.  Someone who had watched me and believed in me when no one else would.  Now she's sitting across the table and I want to let her know just how grateful I am."

Hinata could only stare in awe.  Somehow, some way, her feelings had pushed past his denseness.  Yes, she was the one who truly believed in him and would stand behind him forever.  Only she could love him like...

Naruto: "You're the only person I could really convey my deepest thoughts to without fear.  And that's why I want to ask..."

Hinata: (leaning in): "Yes?"

Naruto: "What do you think of Ino?"

*thud* *thud*  Luckily for Sakura, her unsightly crash and accompanying noise were obscured by Hinata loudly banging her head on the table.

Naruto: "Are you alright?"

Hinata:  "Ah yeah, I'm just a little tired from training.  Ano, why did you ask my opinion of Ino?"

Naruto: "Oh, well I think you're the only person I can really talk to about this kind of stuff seriously.  Well basically I ran into her today, and she asked me if I'd like to go out with her as, you know, her boyfriend" Naruto held up his pinky finger to further indicate his meaning.

Hinata: "B-Boyfriend?  Is that so I can't imagine why she'd want ask you that."  She looked away for a second, and when she looked back Naruto  suddenly appeared undressed in front of her.

A blond ponytail popped up behind a counter.

Naruto: "Yeah, I thought so. *Sigh*  She's never shown any sign of liking me before, and most girls don't.  Sakura even hits me all the time.  If there was just a girl that liked me, I think I could be happy and give her all that I am."

Sakura:  _Why that god damned Naruto!  All these years and you can't open up to me like that?  You even opened up to Sasuke as a brother._

Hinata: "Naruto, ano, eto..." she pushed her index fingers together over and over nervously, "... to you... I..."

*poof* - A devil appeared on her left shoulder.  "Love him, huh?  If you love him so much, you should show him.  Grab him, pull him over and take his lips!  They belong to you don't they?"

*poof* - An angel appeared on her right shoulder.  "Love isn't meant to be expressed so openly.  It's a bond you two share and should only be seen by the two of you when you're alone.  Beside that, if you love him you'd share him with Ino and Sakura."

Devil: "Wait, what?  I thought you were an angel.  Aren't you supposed to supposed to say something else?  Like tell her to do the right thing and step aside, or go forth with a pure heart?"

Angel: "Oh, so you're the boss of me now?  You think you know everything with that gigantic forehead of yours?  Honey, why don't you just go back to his place, and let him pleasure you and Ino for a few days.  He's got lots of stamina!

Devil: "Stupid angel-pig, why don't you just stay out of this.  If she doesn't have the courage to step up then she should just step aside.

Angel: "I don't want to hear that coming from you!  Hinata, use your foot under the table and let him know exactly what you want from him!"

Devil: "Why I ought to ..." *poof* and the devil disappeared

--+--+--

Neji: "Sakura, WTF are you doing?"

Sakura:  "Nothing, what are you doing?"

Neji:  "Funny.  My byakugan isn't just to make me look bad-ass, though you have to admit, I do look that way.  But I can see through your genjutsu.  Why don't you just let them figure out things on their own?"

Sakura:  "I... just..."

Neji:  "Oh, no, you can't ...  what happened to 'Naruto only you can bring Sasuke-kun back'," he mocked, "Ugh, you make me sick.  Oh, and tell Ino to stop using mind control on those two."

Sakura looked back at her targets in their booth only to see them sucking face. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(yeah, "french kissing" or in japan "deep kissing")




When she turned back to Neji, he was pointing at an old lady sneaking out.

Sakura: "INO!!!! I'm gonna kill you!"

The two dashed out of the restaurant.

--+--+--

Neji: "Do you have the surveillance?"

Mysterious guy with dark glasses, trench coat, and high collar: "Do you have the item?"

Neji: (passing a bag across the table) "I still don't see what you like about that stuff."

Shino:  "I see you are unable to grasp the aesthetics of this item.  Pockets of syrup in warm english muffin bread.  Fluffy eggs and sausage cooked to perfection.  Passion, McGriddle is thy name."

Neji: "..."

Shino: "There are no less than 35 separate traps from the entrance to the target, including alarm, fire, water, and electric summoning tags.  I suggest you alter your primary target and go for the auxiliary objective."

Neji:  "Life means risks, and pantsu are life."

Shino:  "Well, you have the spirit of a man at least."

Neji:  "Damn right."

Shino:  "By the way, what's up with Shikamaru?"

Neji: "That's what I'm thinking.  He's such a woman thinking people will be upset or gossiping about him if he comes out and says he's dating Temari."

Shino:  "She's hot, but she's into S&M."

Neji: "Serious?"

Shino:  "Who do you think you are talking to?  I can tell you who Naruto will end up with and how the manga ends."

Neji:  "That makes sense... er, manga?"

Shino: "Don't worry about it."

--+--+--

Next time: "How'd you get into my apartment?"


----------



## makemytime (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, very original piece of writing. Keep em coming because i can read them all night


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2007)

nice hope the next chapter is comin soon


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 18, 2007)

Part 4 Muwahahaha eh *cough* *cough*

A/N: _WARNING WARNING DANGER WILL ROBINSON!_
*Rated R* Under 17 not admitted without accompanying adult.
*Contains suggestive language and adult situations*.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Back on the other side of the Hanabishi Bar & Grill, while Neji and Shino Discuss business...

Naruto and Hinata quickly removed themselves from their lip and tongue lock like a spring.  Hinata placed her hand over her lips while Naruto found that kissing was a contest of stamina, he definitely needed to learn to hold his breath for longer periods of time if he was master to such a thing.

Naruto: *cough* *hack* *wheeze*

Hinata: _Oh crap! Why did I do such a wonderful, ecstasy filled, wonderful, yummy, bad, wonderful, did I mention wonderful..._

Naruto&Hinata: (simultaneously) "I'm sorry!"

Naruto: *nervous laughter* "Ah that was just a joke, just a joke. I thought I was being too serious so I was trying to make you laugh..." _Was that her tongue?  I might need to take a look at Ero-sennin's book before this happens again._

Hinata: "... Oh, I, eto, it was funny, so I was playing along." _Funny? Why did I say that.  Quick, change the subject! _ "So what do you want do do when we get to your house?"

Naruto: (In a serious tone) "I was thinking of role playing, exiting huh?"

Hinata: _Woohoo! Wait, role playing?_  "What do you mean?"

Naruto: (wide grin) "You know dress up and pretend to be other people.  It's like an adventure. Really gets your blood boiling."

Hinata: _He's into that?  Actually that sounds fun. Oh, he's staring.  Tell him you'd love to._ "You'd love to."

Naruto: "Um, yeah, but what about you?"

Hinata: _Baka baka baka baka baka!_ "Yes!"

Naruto:  "Oh, that's the spirit!  I didn't know you liked role playing but I thought you might be the type.  I'll bet you have real talent.  Don't worry, I'll go easy on you though, since it's your first time.  It is your first time right?"

Hinata: "Of course, my hope was for my first time to be with you." _But I've practiced enough by myself to do it properly with you when the time comes._

Naruto: "Perfect!" 

He smiled and they had a pleasant time eating while making all sorts of small talk about Ramen, Chuunin Exams, and the time Konohamaru replaced Naruto's toilet paper with exploding tags.

--+--8pm Konoha standard time Uzumaki Official Headquarters--+--
... Yeah, his apartment

Naruto: "... and when he went to flush, the handle just fell off."

Hinata: (laughing) "Oh Naruto-kun."  _Wow, not nervous at all anymore, now's the time to be romantic and attack at the door_.

Naruto: (opening the door) "... WTF?  I locked my door, how'd you two get in?

Sasuke: "You realize that we *are* ninja, don't you?"

Sai: "Penis penis penis penis."

Naruto: "Okay Sai, it was funny the first few times, but you need to shut the fuck up.  People are going to think you're gay.  So Hinata, ready for some fun?"

Hinata: _Foursome?  Foursome?!  All I wanted was Naruto-kun.  Wait, is he into this?  Can't be, there should be at least one more girl and one less guy.  Unless... Gangbang? I can't... but_ "I-If Naruto-k-kun says so, I will happily..."

Sai: "Why do we need a girl for this?"

Hinata: *gasp*

Sasuke: "She'll just be a nuisance and get in our way."

Hinata: *shock* *jaw drop*

Hinata:  "Ano, eto, I may be inexperienced, but please accept me."

*Spoiler*: _explanation_ 



"I may be inexperienced, but please accept me." is a phrase commonly (to my knowledge) used by a bride on her wedding night to her husband in japan, when it's her first time.




Naruto:  "Relax, it's not that hard."

Sai: "Your penis?"

Sasuke: "Seriously, you're gay, right?" (Hinata looks like she's gonna pass out, but she's already taking off her jacket)

Sai: "You're one to talk.  You went from the bad-ass black jumpsuit to the orochimaru line of Yaoi (<--guy on guy) clothing.  Plus I have more manageable hair than you."

Sasuke: "I was going through a phase.  I was young and impressionable.  I thought it was cool, okay?"

Sai: "I saw your video collection in Orochimaru's lair."

Sasuke: "That proves nothing."

Sai: "You read fucking Sailor Moon comics."

Sasuke: "I borrowed those from you."

Naruto: (removing earplugs) "Alright, today Sai is the wizard, Sasuke is..."

Sasuke: "The avenger!"

Naruto: "... the chivalrous knight," (Sasuke pouts), "I'll be the bowman, and Hinata can be the assassin."

Hinata: "Why am I an assassin?" (nearly undressed)

Naruto: "It's an easy character to play.  So basically we read off of the adventure cards and we roll dice to see what kind of attacks we do against the monsters in the adventure.  Oh, here's your assassin's hat and chestpiece... why are you naked?"

Hinata: "I thought..."

Sasuke: "You women... look, just put some clothes on.  This is a game, not sex."

Hinata: "..." _Oh thank god.  Oh.... dammit._  *sigh* _I'll just get him while he's asleep I guess._

--+--+--In the streets--+--+--

A fierce battle rages, two women with love on the line! Their hands locked in combat, the two struggle and run through walls, windows, and occasionally open doors, but only after destroying everything else.

Sakura: "Ino!"

Ino: "Sakura!"

Sakura: "Ino!"

Ino: "Sakura!"

Kaneda: "Tetsuo!"

Tetsuo: "Kaneda!"

Ino and Sakura pause to see two guys fighting.

Ino: "Wasn't that...?"

Sakura: "I don't know, I've never seen the move Akira."

Ino: "How did you...?"

Sakura used the distraction to throw a downward hooking punch, that was narrowly dodged, but destroyed a good portion of street.... good thing this road wasn't cemented.

Sakura:  "You ruined my chance to find out their true feelings!"

Ino: (running up some apartment building's steps) "It's not about how they feel, it's about how you make them feel.  Which is my department."

Sakura: (giving chase) "I thought your department was the Plus Size Fatties section!"

Ino: "You're never going to win Sakura.  You know why?  Because you lack... hatred... er... Tits."

Ino was trapped in front of a door, but managed to duck Sakura's punch which turned it to splinters.

Sakura:  "I could have any man I wanted just like that!  You watch, I'll make them both mine!"

Ino smiled.  As the dust cleared, Sakura casually (frantically actually) noticed the apartment she busted into, and just screamed at, was Naruto's; not to mention Sasuke, Sai, and Hinata were there, and Hinata was almost Naked save for a hat, chest piece,  and it looked like she was either putting her pants on, or taking them off.

Hinata: _One I could handle, though Sakura by herself is more than difficult to manage.  If I can just get Ino on my side.._ "Ino, unholy alliance?"

Ino: "Share the wealth?"

Hinata: "I don't mind two on one, but you get sloppy seconds."

Ino: "I can live with that."

Sakura didn't have time to see what hit her.  She was out like a light before you could say Kuuchyose no Jutsu!

Ino: "Oh, awesome I love role playing, but let's make it more interesting."

Sasuke: "A challenge?  I'm in. Terms?"

Ino: "Girls versus guys, losers strip. And we get a bonus for the overall win."

Sasuke: "Agreed."

Ino: "By the way Sai, Anko had a cancellation tonight, so she said to show up if you feel like it."

Sai: "Finally.  Thanks, you're not coming?"

Ino: "Oh, I will soon enough." *evil grin*

Sasuke: "We'll see."

Sai: "... Cock."

Naruto: "Not original, but at least it's different."

*Spoiler*: _author notes_ 



I doubt you don't know this already, but Role Playing is suggestive of 
a.)Pencil and Paper dungeons and dragons where you talk out an adventure and use dice to determine how fights and abilities work.
b.)Couples pretend to be someone different to spice up their sex life.

Also in chapter three, I forgot to mention that there were 3 genjutsu used, the devil by Sakura, the Angel by Ino, and the Naked Naruto, by Ino.  All 3 cancelled out when the two stormed out.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 18, 2007)

Part 4, installment #2

A/N: Part 4 didn't feel long enough.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Time to check on other characters, because I'm sure you're dying to know who gets whom.

Thankfully for the laziest chuunin in Konoha, he didn't have to make a long trip out to the Hidden Village of Sand.  No, it was the woman's job to trek her butt to him.  Sure, it was a sexy butt, however it had an unpleasant nagging personality and constantly flapping mouth attached to it.  At the very least, Naara Shikamaru had finally caught up on the mountain of paperwork on his desk, so he took this time to gaze at some clouds and smoke.  Not that he actually smoked, but resting the cigarette between his lips made him relax and think of Asuma-sensei.  He hadn't paid a visit to his old sensei in a while, but there was no way the old man could scold him for it.

"You never change, do you Naara?"

Shikamaru: "The day you get in the kitchen and make me some pie, and not a second sooner."

Temari: "Is that cigarette supposed to be for before or after?"

Shikamaru: "Who knows?"

Temari: "Well, I'm getting jealous of it," she said as she grabbed and tossed the paper cylinder aside, only to replace it with her own. lips.

**15 minutes later**

Temari: (breathing hard)  "No stamina, but you sure do know what you're doing.  I can't even get that much done in 45 minutes by myself."

Shikamaru: "I'm not wasting a whole hour of my precious free time on that."

Temari: "Well... you could at least try out my..."

Shikamaru: "I'm not wasting a whole hour of my precious free time on that."

Temari: (blushing)  "I'd be fine with you just accepting me officially as your girl then."

Shikamaru: "I'm not wasting a whole hour of my precious free time on that."

Temari: "I just... you're..." _Time to use the trump card_ "I love you, don't you love me?"

Shikamaru: "I'm not wast...." (Temari has Shika by the balls, literally) "I give up.  It's true, I love you."

Temari: "That's a start, so why not be official?"

Shikamaru:  "Naps."

Temari: "Naps?"

Shikamaru: "Naps."

Temari: (in a flustered state) "Explain naps."

Shikamaru: "Naps are..." he started to define what a nap was, but decide not to be a smart-ass. "The school nurse at the Academy really likes me.  So, when I need to Nap, she lets me sleep in her office, and she takes over some of my teaching shifts.  I was just holding out until the last second."

Temari: "Well as long as we're official I'm happy," she said, getting up and walking to the door.

Shikamaru: "Where are you going?"

Temari: "To the nurse's office.  Someone needs to patch up these 37 stab wounds"

Shikamaru: "What stab wounds?"

Temari: "Exactly."

Shikamaru:  _It never fails, she shows up, and I end up filling out more paperwork for damaged property..._  He stoped to rethink that thought.  _... and people_

A/N: I'll finish(edit) this post later after I sleep.
Upcoming: Kiba, Ten-Ten and Neji "Why were we left out?"
Also Naruto confessionals - Sasuke opens up; Hinata and Ino in the bath; Sakura pretends to sleep.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 18, 2007)

Yo MrBradMan!

I just read your fic and I gotta say, this is pretty good stuff! It's always funny to see Hinata's character changed once in a while. One thing bothered me though. I was a little confused as to who Ino wanted. I mean, I understand that Ino used some sort of "mind control" as Neji put it - which I assume is the cause of Naruto and Hinata to kiss. I thought that Ino was after Naruto. Bah. I'm just really confused. :S I think I'll shut up now.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 18, 2007)

Ino... well I've altered her character a bit to parallel the manga - she seems to be all over any cute guy she runs into.

So I basically made her personality into the type that is fickle - she'll attach herself to anyone.  However, for the purpose of the storyline, she's asked Naruto to be her boyfriend in order to stir up trouble.  Though in her mind, ending up with either guy would be fine, she'd probably sleep around without being caught.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh I get it. Cool. I like how this is going  

Oh yea, I updated my "Hinata's Confession" fic


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 18, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Oh I get it. Cool. I like how this is going
> 
> Oh yea, I updated my "Hinata's Confession" fic



Awesome, I'll give a quick read before I finish up part 4 here.  I've been waiting for that one.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 18, 2007)

Part 4 Installment #3


*Spoiler*: _updated and finished, working on the next one already_ 



Sunday - Team 10's barbeque hangout (I think it's called yakinaku or something)

Kiba: _Finally!  I get to make an appearance, but things just don't look right..._

Kiba glanced across the table from him.  Hinata was nowhere to be found.  He had gone by her house, Kurenai sensei's place, even the training area.  Nothing.  He had asked the chuunins at the Hokage's office if she was out on a mission, but after some checking, it appeared she wasn't.
In her place sat Ten-Ten and Neji... but Neji was acting abnormal. He should have a slightly detached look on his face, but he was grinning... sadistically... and glancing from Shino to Ten-Ten.

Kiba: (deciding to talk about something else) "So... Ten-Ten, how do you get your hair to look like that?

Ten-Ten:  "Like what?"

Kiba: "Mouse Ears."

Ten-Ten: "They are mouse ears." She took off what we would know as a Mickey Mouse hat.

Kiba: "Shino, what's with.."

Shino: "Men should speak of manly activities where the ears of young maidens do not dwell."

Kiba: _God I wish Hinata was here, at least she's normal.  where the hell could she be?"_

Shino: "She's at Naruto's house."

Kiba: "How did you ..."

Shino: "I don't like repeating myself."

Kiba pulled out a can of bug spray.

Shino: "Who do you think you are talking to? I was tracking her for a client."

Ten-Ten:  "Did she confess to him yet?"

Kiba: "Why does everyone know what's going on except me?"

Neji: "Because all you do is play with your dog all day."

Ten-Ten: (while snorting) "Ahem, well did she confess or not?"

Shino:  "It appears she skipped straight past the confession.  However it will take more than that to win him over.  Strong rivals have appeared."

Neji: "What like Sakura?  She's built like a little girl.  Plus I'd be afraid."

Kiba: "Huh?"

Neji: "She's got that super strength.  What if she goes overboard and it rips off?"

Ten-Ten burst into a fit of laughter as sweat tears formed on the men, who each instinctively reached for their manhood in a protective gesture.

Ten-Ten: "Is that even possible?"

Shino: "I have detailed files."

Kiba: "You know, you're starting to scare me man."

Ten-Ten:  "So what is with you guys and hiding your cute faces?  Kiba, you never take off that hood, Kakashi never takes his mask off, and Shino... I have to find out what you're hiding."

Shino: "I have a skin condition."

Kiba: "Actually he..."

Shino instantly shoved a few incriminating photos in front of Kiba's face.  Kiba shrank back into his seat and then quickly changed the subject.

Kiba: "So Neji, dating anyone these days?"

Ten-Ten: (looking far more interested) "Yeah, anyone..."

Neji: "Yes I am." he said quickly scanning the room.

Ten-Ten: "What's her name?"

Neji: (resting his eyes on a glass of water) "Mizu... ho, Mizuho"

Shino: "Family name?"

Neji: "Aya... kanji."

Shino: "I've never heard of that name."

Neji: "She goes by a different name for... acting purposes."

Shino: "And what name is that."

Neji: "A gentleman never reveals a maiden's secrets."

Ten-Ten: "How dreamy!  If only I could find a nice guy too."

Kiba: (with a grin) "I know of a charm for that."

Ten-Ten: "Seriously?"

Kiba: "Yep, and it's easy, you just have to touch your elbows together behind your back." 
*Spoiler*: _explanation_ 



This is an impossible feat for most people, save for contortionists.  It's also a perverted trick to play on a girl.  If you can get one to attempt this, pay close attention to her chest as she tries.




--+--+--Last Night at Naruto's Sleep Over.

Sasuke: "Dammit Naruto, your dice rolls suck."

Naruto:  "I can't help it, her hand slipped and hit me with a Jyuken to the wrist."

Sasuke: "I don't want to hear your pathetic excuses.  Now I'll end up as a bait for Ino."

Naruto: "If you're gonna revive your clan you might as well spread things out a bit."

Sasuke: "Yeah, but she's so ewww."

Naruto: "Haha, Sasuke actually used the word 'ew'."

Sasuke: "What about you, who do you like?"

Naruto: (eyes down, at this point) "For years I've chased after Sakura-chan.  From the time I first saw her, I thought that I could never witness a more beautiful sight.  It's hard to describe, it was as if there was something about her that made me want to be more than I was, to push to my goal sooner, to be Hokage... no not Hokage... she made me want to be a better person.  She's the embodiement of everything I've worked to become.

Sasuke: "Wow.  I thought she was just annoying."

Naruto: "You've always thought of her as your support.  She gave you the unconditional love your family used to give you, but you believed you didn't deserve it until you fulfilled your revenge."

Sasuke: "You really are the number one ninja at surprising people.  Naruto, if you really love her then you'll fight me for her.  Only someone strong would be worthy of her."

Naruto: "I don't know anymore, I just don't know."

Sasuke: "That doesn't sound like the Naruto I know.  When you're set on something, you've never backed down."

Naruto: "It's about ..."

--+--+--

"Hinata?" Ino began to ask.

Hinata: "What is it?"

Ino: "You love Naruto, don't you?"

Hinata: "... What makes you ask that Ino?"

Ino: "It's just us girls in the bath, you can tell me."

Hinata: "Yes."

Ino: "More than anything?"

Hinata: "More than anything."

Ino: "Even if he asked for anal penetration?"

Hinata: "Even if... um, please don't make fun of me."

Ino: "If you want him you're going to have to fight for him."

Hinata: "But..."

Ino: "From the time he beat Neji in his first Chuunin exam, Naruto's been gaining lots of popularity.  He's even got a fanclub of younger girls.  You can't wait for him to make the first move.  I can't wait for him to make the first move.  Things are going to get resolved one way or another."

Hinata: (more serious) "Why did you ask him to be your boyfriend?"

--+--+--

Naruto: "I don't know why she asked me out. It's completely out of the blue."

Sasuke: "Probably the kage buushin.  She likes to have more than one guy at a time and you can do that, plus you're not as bad with your transformations as you used to be."

Naruto: "No, it's more than that.  She's hit on me before, but not like this.  She was very serious.  She said that if Sasuke won't have her, she'll get someone just as good."

Sasuke: "But the way you feel about Hinata is..."

--+--+--

Hinata: "...like a best friend.  I may have made progress, taken a step toward him, but there's a barrier I just can't get past.  Everything gets in the way, it's like the world is against our love."

Ino: (pulling a crying Hinata against her body to comfort her) "There there, there there.  It's nothing so malicious.  There's only one thing really in your way now, and that's Sakura.  She's always held the poor boy's attention.  But you have what she doesn't.  You can do what she can't.  Tonight, I want you to make your move.  I've set everything up already.  If you can't sway his heart with this attack, then you never will.  I've evened the playing field out now.  Do your best, okay?"

Hinata: *sniff* *sniff* "I will, I promise."

--+--+--

Sakura lay on the ground, as still and quiet as she could force herself to be.  The floor now soaked with tears as she had overheard the entirety of the conversation her two teammates had spoken over the last five minutes had touched her more than anything had in the past four years.  Few people would ever be loved as much as she had been, and she had never truly known how cherished and treasured she had been in the eyes of these two men.

Naruto: "What I do, I do because I love her, not in spite of it.  I understand how she feels, because I have felt that very feeling myself, and I would never deny her the chance to feel  that way, and be embraced fully by it."

Sasuke: "Can you live with yourself making that choice?  Can you choose the other one without guilt and devote yourself fully to her?"

--+--+--

Ino: "This will be your last chance though.  I won't let such a good catch slip though my fingers or lose in love to Sakura, or you.  You think you're up to the challenge?"

Hinata: "You underestimate me.  Even I have said this before, and thanks to him I can say it again...."

--+--+--

Naruto/Hinata: "I won't run, I won't take back my words.  That's my way of the Ninja!"

Sasuke: "Those words... I won't underestimate them again."

--+--+--

Elsewhere

Chouji: "Toriya!!!!! The last bite is mine, Akamaru!"

Ayame: *laughing* "Oh Chouji, that's my big man.  Eat! Eat! It makes me happy to see you eat the food I prepared with love."

Kiba: "Why?  Why do I get left out of everything.  Where's my wonderfully hot chick to support and love me?

Just then a cute girl a year or two younger than Kiba sat down at the stool next to Kiba.

Kiba: "Hey there gorgeous, can I buy you dinner?"

Gabzilla: "Only if I can buy you dessert."


*Spoiler*: _Hinata says:_ 



 Naruto's bed. Naruto's pajamas. Naruto's porn?  Next time, "Oh Naruto-kun!"  Look forward to it <3


----------



## makemytime (Mar 19, 2007)

Good updates!! But why is no one reading it..


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Dunno, why people aren't reading it, but I'm doing it just to have it out there.  This is just a fun project I decided to do after reading Serac and RengeMaster's work.

That last up-date was one that really flowed well, I'm a bit surprised myself at how much emotion I threw into it, I was hoping to put more comedy in, but once I got to the scenes with the man to man talk Naruto and Sasuke had, plus the talk Hinata and Ino had, seems like I was just inspired to write out their pent up emotions.

I suppose the lack of ninja battles may be keeping people from reading it, but I'm not going to bog down this plot with fights.  I'm writing a divergent reality team 8 with Naruto instead of Kiba story, and trying to keep it as close to the actual kishimoto plot as possible while redefining relationships and attitudes the characters have with each other.  So, I have plenty of ninja battles and a format more reminiscent of a novel.

Anyway, if you read that last installment before 12pm pacific on 3/19, you may wish to go back and read the portion that wasn't finished earlier.

Well, I'll be writing more in the next few hours.  If anyone has a character or couple combination they'd like to see, send me a private message and I'll see if I can't work it into the story.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Part 5: No violation in volition  

A/N: I'm letting loose here, I may be moving away from the original writing style I've been using previously, try to bear with me though.


*Spoiler*: _A heartwarming chapter.  Try not to sneeze._ 




Last time:

Naruto: "Rasengen!"

Sasuke: "Chidori!"

Jiraiya/Tsunade/Orochimaru: "Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

_________________________________________________

Uzumaki Residence, Sunday 12am

Naruto's jaw extended to it limits, synchronizing with the movement of all his extremities.  His arms and legs stretched, accompanied by the sounds of the pressure built up in his joints releasing with continuous cracking.  It had been a long weary day.  The conversation that had taken place was now taking it's toll on the young man who fought to force the lids of his eyes into the open position.  Naruto's posture had slowly dwindled with every passing second, soon forcing him to place his elbow on his knee and his fist under his chin.

"You don't look so well Naruto.  I think you should get some rest.  All of the other matters can be settled at a later date.  I'll take care of the sleeping arrangements."  Sasuke's speech had nearly fallen on deaf ears.  Naruto nodded to his long-time friend and rival, then began the slow trek from his chair to the comfort of his soft and conforming mattress. Before he could reach the entrance to his bed chamber, his passage was blocked by a vision of dream-like radiance.  Two girls covered only in bath towels emerged, their hair still damp, a few beads of water clinging to their gleaming light skin.  The scent of sweet flowers and strawberries traversed its way to the spectators noses, assaulting them with a fragrance that could set the weariest sole at ease.  Moments passed as if they were days when Hinata's gaze met the deep blue ocean contained in Naruto's eyes.  A nearly imperceptible whisper floated from Naruto's, lips, but it was something that would etch itself into both girls memories.  "Kirei..."  Naruto hadn't yet finished the last syllable before his knee buckled, his momentum thrust forward into the two steamy figures standing before.  "_I'm beautiful, in his eyes... I'm beautiful_," Hinata thought to herself.

Misfortune seemed to be attached to Naruto's very essence, for he was unconscious for the miracle that occurred.  The two girls were unprepared for his unexpected action, preventing them from catching him in time.  They also failed to keep him from grabbing onto their towels during his decent, rendering two of his three female guests fully nude.
Hinata instinctively dropped to the floor to check Naruto's condition, the fact that she was disrobed made little impact on her quick action.  Ino's reaction was anything but typical.  "My oh my, seems like I've been exposed to you Sasuke-kun, and Naruto-kun as well.  This method was such a waste though, absolutely no seductiveness at all.  Can't be helped, I suppose."
Sasuke, in a poor attempt to overt his view had placed his fingers in front of his eyes, however since they weren't compressed together, the obstruction he created was impractical at best.  "Why don't you two slip into something less comfortable while I put Naruto to bed," Sasuke stated plainly. "To quote shikamaru, 'this is troublesome'."

Ino, after putting on underwear and an over sized men's dress shirt waved Sasuke off.  Ino explained, "Let Hinata attend to him.  This will count for the bonus promised for our win from the game." After a moment Sasuke consented with a nod, then turned his attention to Sakura who would need to be hoisted onto Naruto's couch.  He checked to see if he could move her without waking her.  He slowly bent over and positioned himself as if to hug the girl.  Steadily he scooped his hands under her upper back, below her arms and shoulders.  He hoisted her up so that all of her weight rested upon his.  Sasuke glanced at the two other girls propping Naruto up on their shoulders.  When they appeared to be out of earshot, he shifted his face to position it a mere centimeter from her ear, strands of her hair brushing up against his face. "You've had a rough night too.  I'll forgive your eavesdropping on our talk, but you'll have to promise me one thing.  Do not make your decision based on what we've said today, nor upon who needs you most.  Love with every ounce of your being the one most dear to you.  Neither Naruto or myself will be happy if you ignore your heart."  Sasuke carried the girl to Naruto's couch, laying her down gently, retrieving a blanket and placing it firmly over her.  His hand found it's way to her cheek, wiping away the salty droplets that once again streamed down.  She mouthed, "I promise," before drifting off, her lips crooked in smile, and her muscles relaxed.

Ino returned closing the door to Naruto's bedroom.  "So Sasuke-kun, I forgot my sleeping bag, can we share yours?" she asked without a hint of shame exuding from her face.  Something was odd though.  he examined that face of hers.  There were no lines from aging, no scars from battle or pimples, no make up to hide behind.  The tension in the muscles of her face that occurred when she used to talk to him had disappeared, and her pupils, though centered on his face, veered away from his gaze.  With his bloodline limit, he could easily detect what was behind the change, but it would be a waste of his talent.  Instead, he brushed past her, and said, "I'll get some air before I sleep."

The night breeze was cool against his face.  Darkness was deep and penetrating, perhaps for the lack of soft light the moon normally would provide.  Sasuke's face found itself naturally drifting upward.  Infinte gleaming sparkles filled his view, cascading across the reflection in his eyes.  All those he had called family were dead.  The majority of his life was a mess, his innocence robbed of him at an early age, and so many years spent with nothing but revenge on his mind.  Could he possibly return to a simple life he once knew, or was it impossible to return to those days.  "The only thing truly left for him in this world were the two he called nakama in the tiny apartment behind him.  Even if he was to end everything here and now, he had a feeling the pain that he carried would not disappear, only change, and become the grief that his friends would suffer at his passing.  No, he would remain with them until the very last, he would see things through with these people, who became his family.

The realization that she was alone with her beloved had finally struck her.  Certainly the interlopers were nearby, but Ino promised that nothing would hinder her from breaking the barrier tonight.  Her hand found it's way to his cheek.  The warmth of his skin echoed the warmth of his heart, and she felt as though somehow, this was an expression of his love for her.  She stroked his cheek, discovering that the whisker marks had no texture to them.  His face was smooth, without a trace of a rough beard.  The golden locks atop his head, she often wondered what the feeling would be of running her fingers through it.  Softness buffeted her palm as she ran it over his scalp, the feeling of pins and needles raced through her arm, but not as pain.  Her arm was covered in goosebumps, her skin extra sensitive to every feeling.  Her senses were heightened in this moment, and the cold of the room began to creep into her.  "Forgive my intrusion," she said to Naruto as she climbed under his bedspread.  Warmth exuded throughout her entire body.  If this was how it felt to merely be close to him, she thought she'd be able to die right now and be fulfilled for at least two years time.  Unexpectedly Naruto rolled to his side, causing his arm to swing over Hinata.  She could barely contain herself.  Just when she thought things couldn't get any better, he pulled her closer until their bodies were pressing against each other.  His face was buried in her chest, when she realized she hadn't put on any clothing, save for the bath towel.  "_Oh well_," she thought, "... _things turned out well enough_."  It didn't end there though.  He held her tightly and started speaking things in his sleep.

"I'm sorry, I'm sorry," he said over and over again. She regarded his face as tears began to form and drip onto her.  "I'm sorry, but I can't be with you.  I thought I could love you, but it's not possible for me.  I've done everything I could, I beat back this demon in me, I fought to bring back my brother, but this isn't something I can fight... I love her not you."  She hugged him back tightly.  "My dearest Naruto-kun, my love for you is greater than anything else.  It pains me more than I will ever let you know, but I will let you go if only you will be happy.  I'm glad I could have you tonight like this, even if it will all end."  She cried and cried until she there were no more tears left in her eyes to spill.  When she calmed down, she bent her head down and kissed his forehead, silently praying for him to be happy all his days.  "I'm sorry Sakura.  That girl has always believed in me like no one else.  I love her, even more than I love you.  I love..."
Hinata's face changed to one of desperation.  Pleading with the sleeping form beside her, she asked "Who, you love whom?  Who is it?  Who the hell do you love?"  Almost as if he was awake, he responded "I love Hi... Hi... Hachoo!"

Across town Temari and Shikamaru were talking while gazing at the sky.  Shikamaru, responding to an earlier question, answered, "Yeah, that Naruto is still an idiot.  He may be a greater man than I could ever imagine, but he's an idiot."  After some thought, Temari said, "We probably shouldn't talk about him.  He's probably sneezing in his sleep as we speak." Smiling, Shikamaru countered with, "Idiots don't catch colds."

--continued in next post


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 5, Installment #2_ 




After wiping the mucus off of her with the towel, it was no longer useful as a wrapping, so she dropped it off the side of the bed.  Trying to coax a sleeping man to confess his love must have earned her retribution from the gods.  No matter though, she reassured herself that she would see things through, and her love for him couldn't lose to anyone.  She silently watched him as he slept, noticing sweat starting to accumulate on him, and some twitching.  "Oh, he didn't have a chance to change his clothes, he must be uncomfortable."  With care, she peeled off his jacket and removed his shirt. She started to unbuckle his pants, but then thought that she had done more that enough. She didn't want to force anything on him.  As she was thinking that, he subconsciously kicked his pants off.  He was laying on his back with nothing but his boxers on.  She wanted to make sure he was warm enough, so she rolled on top of him.  After a while, nature took it's course as it usually does for a man in the early hours, and Hinata was able to receive the gift she had been planning to get all evening.
The next morning Naruto awoke to a surprise.

*Spoiler*: _Sakura Says:_ 



Ramen for breakfast?  If you don't eat something more nutritious, you'll die!  Hinata, wtf are you wearing?


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Mar 19, 2007)

This FF is incredibly funny, I'm just praying that Naruto chooses Sakura. No offence, but I think Hinata is minging.


----------



## jetdork (Mar 19, 2007)

wow...this is a really good fan fic! plus...its the only one that's updated frequently...other fan fics just get forgotten and die...so please keep it up!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Uchiha-Balu said:


> This FF is incredibly funny, I'm just praying that Naruto chooses Sakura. No offence, but I think Hinata is minging.



Thanks for the support. Funny was what I was going for, but the part 5 became a bit emotional, so I sort of just went with the flow and tried to keep some authentic Naruto comedy so as not to get bogged down by the drama involved.  Unfortunately in my head the characters had this unrelenting need to speak their feelings.

About Naruto/Sakura
I've read some good NaruSaku fanfics, and I gotta say I'm not opposed to the idea anymore, especially since the timeskip.  Unfortunately, that pairing is one of the most difficult ones.  Lots plenty of bumps for them.

Naruto/Hinata
Is an easy pairing, because we know she's in love with him as desperately as Sakura had been for Sasuke, depicted in her speech to him before he leaves konoha.  To simply fall into a relationship with someone without risk is a big difference from winning over someone you love.


*Spoiler*: _About where this fanfic is going - Don't read if you want to be surprised_ 




Since I myself like both pairings, I thought it would be unfair to readers and myself not to have the ending that would be enjoyable, so the plan is to write 2 endings, one for each type of fan.  I don't plan on writing this fanfic past 10 chapters because I plan to pick up Brant's unfinished fanfic.  Closure is important, isn't it?




Well, short installment coming up, I'll be cranking out what I can before work.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Part 6, Intallment #1 - Opposite Flows

A/N: Back to the original style, since I was able to get that dramatic part out of my system.  If Kishi would throw us a bone in the manga, it wouldn't be so heartwrenching I suppose.  Should be a short one, but enjoy.


*Spoiler*: _Hinata's wearing what???_ 




The darkness slowly started to fade away, and the sounds of early morning Konoha were starting up, making their way to Naruto's ears.  His dreams had been thoroughly exhausting, and he was sure that the last part was especially nice.  Maybe Ero-sennin's books weren't so bad after all.  It was unusually warm and comfortable for the morning, so indulging himself to just lay in bed, he kept his eyes shut and enjoyed the feeling.  Before he could completely relax and take in the atmosphere, he breathed in a deep breath, only to notice that his chest felt heavy.  He wondered if he might be catching a cold, but his airway was working.  Without warning, he felt something warm glide across his chest, make it way to his cheek, then settle in a grip on the back of his neck.
Naruto turned a pale shade of white, and for a second it seemed his soul was trying to escape his body to avoid the onslaught of pain he knew he'd be getting from Sakura the second he was found out.

Naruto: (whispered) "What the hell is Hinata doing in my bed..." he felt things against his body, "...naked? 'I'll take care of the sleeping arrangements' my ass.  Sasuke, one day, I'll surely get you back for this one."

Hinata cooed. "Naruto-sama, superb. More, more... ahhhh"

Naruto: (flattered, and realizing this was actually a nice feeling) "What kind of dream are you having?  Doesn't really matter at this point.  I'm going to have to find a way to get us out of this situation."

_Lucky_! Naruto thought to himself, finding his boxers were still wraped around his left leg.  After some struggling he pulled them back on.  After 10 minutes of thinking, and being unable to break Hinata's grasp, he decided he'd be better off getting her to cooperate with him.  He covered her mouth with his hand to avoid the violent scream he thought she'd make, then shook her with his other hand.

Naruto (in a low tone, but above a whisper): "Hinata, Hinata, wake up!"

Hinata: "Mmm, good morning Danna-sama," (husband) "what a wonderful dream this is."

Naruto: "It's not a dream, and we're not married."

Hinata: (Her face becoming rosy, pulling the covers above her nose with both hands) "Forgive me, I was taking care of you after you collapsed, I forgot my clothes, and I was cold, so I slipped into your bed without permission."

Naruto: "I see.  I was sure you'd be screaming your head of when you woke up naked with me."

Hinata: "It's okay.  No, actually it was something that I wanted."

Naruto: "Sakura's going to kill me if we walk out like this.  She thinks I'm a pervert as it is."

Hinata: "I'll straighten things out. But, if it's alright, can we just stay here for a bit?"

Naruto: "Can't be done, I have a sparring match with Lee today, and I have to prepare for a week long mission that starts Monday."

Hinata: *sigh* "Can't be helped I suppose.  I'll make you breakfast then."

Naruto: "I can agree to that, how about Ramen?"

Hinata: "Maybe later."

Naruto: (before Hinata absent-mindedly walked out the door naked) "Clothes?"

Hinata: (looking down at herself) "If you insist."

Naruto didn't have a sister or mother, so he made do with the best he had to offer her.  As Naruto put on his own clothes, Hinata reached over to a kitten that had been apparently watching them the whole time. when Naruto glanced over at the feline, he could have sworn that it smirked at him before leaping away.
The pair finally ready, Naruto took a deep sigh then opened the door.

Sakura: "I hope you don't mind Naruto, but I started working on breakfast for everyone, Ino's not up yet, and Sasuke is ... Hinata-san, what are you wearing?"

The vein in Sakura's forehead was bulging and her left eye was twitching as she took in the full view of Hinata in a black t-shirt and green boxers, they appeared to be naruto's older clothes he hadn't worn in a while, and were very form fitting on the girl.

Hinata: (with a nervous smile) "I forgot my sleeping clothes, when I went to attend to Naruto, so I just borrowed some of his," she said, gesturing with a fist gently knocking on her own forehead."

Sakura: "You two are getting along well today, where did Hinata sleep, Naruto?"

Hinata: "I slept..."

Sakura: "I was asking Naruto-san, Hinata-san.  Please answer the question, Naruto-san." She held up an empty frying pan as she spoke.

Naruto: _Naruto-san?  I might really die this time_. "She slept with me," he began, and quickly covered his face, "is what I'd like to say, but I was dead asleep for the most part, after I woke up, she was wearing my clothes and petting a kitten at the window sill."  _It's sort of true_.

Sakura: (staring straight into his baby blues, then fixing her stare to the ground and smiling a truly happy smile) "If you say so, that's enough for me to trust you.  Because Naruto, I trust in you, I believe in you.  Believe it or not, most of all I understand you."

The atmosphere had changed.  Naruto relaxed a bit and stretched his arm out to place it behind his head, smile and laugh.  Sensing this shift, Hinata tried to redirect the mood.

Hinata: "R-right, since Naruto-kun is a person who always fulfills his promises, like bringing back Sasuke-san to you after you shed so many tears for him."

Naruto: (expression changing to a solemn one) "Sasuke, huh?  We've been through a lot."  He allowed himself to rest his eyes on Sakura for a few seconds before walking out the front door and saying energetically, "I'm going for a short walk to work up an appetite, thanks for the hard work."

Both women were glued in place, they could only watch, could only stand there seeing his back fade from view.

Ino: "Interesting developments.  Well I've been an observer for long enough.  Time for me to make a move."  With that she took off after the orange clad blond yelling "I'm taking a walk too, don't destroy the apartment while I'm out."

Installment #2 - Ino's Counter-attack.  Neji's mission!  Stay tuned!


----------



## Vencet (Mar 19, 2007)

ohhhhh ooooooo hooooo hoooo that rules just read the whole thing thats awsome and the writeing ur useing rules to its lemony but ur doing it easy sort of working into it its nice ff i cant wait to read more


----------



## makemytime (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice as always, will Sakura be chasing naruto as well?


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

makemytime said:


> Nice as always, will Sakura be chasing naruto as well?



Good, question.  You'll be finding out during the next installment, but Naruto has to deal with Ino first, then we'll be finding out what Sakura's deal is.

Lemony?  Is that like, ecchi?


----------



## Vencet (Mar 20, 2007)

no lemony means its kinda like a sex seen and as far as i know it seems like ur seting one up


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Part 6, #2 Neji, man on a mission.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto found himself walking nowhere in particular, in fact he could have easily moved from rooftop to rooftop, but today of all days, his feet were anchored to the ground while his mind was racing through the sky.  He was contemplating his situation with all of his focus, so it was surprising when he finally felt the tugging on his arm, his companion was in the middle of a telling him a story.

Ino: "... and I'll have a sleeveless, backless, white dress.  When I walk down the isle, the ushers at each row will release doves.  I'll let you wear an orange dress shirt as a consolation, especially since orange really is your color."

Naruto: "Not to be rude, but what are you talking about?"

Ino: "Don't be silly, I was talking about our wedding.  You've been nodding the entire time."

Naruto: _I need to get away.  Kawarimi?(Replacement Tech.) Lets see, a bench, a cat, a trash can, Konohamaru_... "Konohamaru?"

Konohamaru:  "Naruto-nichan, what are you doing here... with the village whore?"

Ino: (crushing Konohamaru's head with one hand) "Village beauty, little brat, village beauty!"

Udon: "Village booty?"

Ino: (crushing Udon's head with the other hand) "Naruto, you have such interesting young friends."

Moegi: (pouting) "Leader, why was this skanky ho-bag hanging all over your arm?"

Ino: (turning her head and scowling) "Want to say that again, twerp?"

Moegi: "Leader," she said batting her eyelashes, "you should have a much nicer girl who hasn't slept with every boy in the village."

Ino: "I'm going to kill you!"

Ino pulled the two boys under her left armpit to strangle them, then grabbed Moegi by the throat and started to strangle her.

Naruto: "Actually, I don't know why Ino's walking with me, but it's not nice to make fun of her, guys.  Ino, are you done strangling those straw bundles yet?

Ino: (was looking at Naruto while he was speaking to Konohamaru and friends) "What the hell, when did you?"

Moegi:  "A first class shinobi taught us how to get away from stupid whores like you."

Naruto: "Now now, now now.  If you three don't mind, I have to have a chat with the skan...I mean Ino for a bit, but come watch me spar with Lee later today."

Team Konohamaru: "Rodger!"

Once they left the chat turned serious.

Naruto: "Ino, I want you to be honest with me when I ask you this question."

Ino: "Of course I will."  _Do I like you?  I wouldn't be willing to settle down with one guy if I didn't._

Naruto: "Are you really a skank?  I've heard rumors, but Kiba's not exacty the most reliable source."

Ino: (after clobbering Naruto, and leaving a nasty bump on his head) "Treating me like that after I seriously asked you to go out with me.  You're as crude as ever Naruto." *fake crying ensues*

Naruto: "Okay, okay, I'm sorry, sheesh.  But why are you getting serious now?"

Ino: (stating plaining) "I want to start a family.  You're hardworking, friendly, strong, and reliable.  Plus you're going to be Hokage soon.  That's a pretty good father if you ask me."

Naruto: "Yep yep, I'm going to be Hokage... did you just say soon? What do you know that I don't"

Ino: "..." _Crap I need a way out of this_...

Shikamaru: "Oi, Naruto, Ino, just the people I wanted to see."

Ino: _Safe_. "What is it?"

Naruto:"You look a little happier than usual.  Something good happen?

Shikamaru: (looking proud) "I'm going out with Temari, what do you think about that?"

Ino&Naruto: "We already knew."

Shikamaru: "Impossible!  How did you know, did you run into her before I talked to you?"

Naruto: "You're joking, right?  You two have been seeing each other for years.  Isn't it obvious?  I thought you were going to say that you were getting married."

Ino: "Damn, I thought you were breaking up."

Shikamaru: "Even Naruto knew?  But I was so careful. Every word, every action so careful as to not reveal the truth."

Naruto: "Ino, did he suffer brain damage?"

Shikamaru: "Who else knows about this?

Naruto: "Everyone.  Well breakfast calls.  I'll see you two later."

Naruto's clone poofed out of existence.

Ino: "How does he do that? I even hit the damn thing."

Shikamaru: "Everyone knows... it can't be!"

With that Shikamaru kicked a nearby rock which he stubbed his toe on.  The rock replied with 3 different voices yelling "ouch" and dispersing to reveal Konohamaru, Moegi, and Udon.

Ino: "Shikamaru, do me a favor and hold these three down, I have something to teach them."

--+--+--

Later that night.

Neji: "Good for you Hinata-sama, he would never make the first move.  When's the wedding?"

Hinata: "Actually, I didn't even get a chance to confess to him."

Neji: "I see, Shino's information gathering is flawless."

Hinat: "What?"

Neji: (while securing a rope to a pulley) "Nothing.  Hand me that wire cutter. Well you've been intimate with him, so I would think you have enough courage now to confess that you love him.

Hinata: "It's awkward now, and he'll be gone for a week.  Plus there's a bigger problem now."

Neji: "Oh?  Did that girl make her move?"  He descended and cut the last of the traps that could be disabled.  He nodded to Hinata.

She nodded back, drew out her blowdart gun, and fired at the target, who was knocked out cold.  She lowered her cousin down on the rope and pulley until he was directly over the target.  He went to work.  It took 15 minutes for him to bypass the traps directly on the target, but his skill and training defeated the carefully set traps.  Once he returned to the rooftop, they made their escape.

Hinata: "I still don't understand why you'd want those, or why we had to dress up in these silly black costumes with head wrappings."

Neji: "These are my special night time reconnaissance ninja outfits, and I took her pantsu (underwear) because it's a man's sacred task.  Plus taking them off of Ten-Ten while she was still asleep was the true test of my ability."

Hinata: "You hang out with Kakashi and Gai too much.  I'm so not letting Naruto-kun hang out with you guys anymore."

Neji: "You say that but you're still wearing his boxers."

Hinata: "How did you..."

Neji: "Byakugan."

Hinata: "Pervert."

Neji: (calling their 2 man party to a halt on a rooftop) "Did you hear that?"

Hinata: "Hear what?"

Neji: "I think it's coming from the kitchen in this apartment."

Hinata: "What?"

Neji: "Never mind.  It was just a pot... calling a kettle black."

Hinata: "You are so not funny."

--+--+--

Sasuke: "So basically they had a show down right then and there."

Lee: "A youthful showdown?  Sakura-san must have been shining!"

Sasuke: (dodging a punch) "Actually it was horrible.  I'd rather face 100 days in Itachi's Tsukiyomi genjutsu world than have to deal with that again."

Sai: "Because you have a small penis."

Sasuke: "Remind me why I put up with this guy?"

Lee: "He's a friend of Naruto-san and Sakura-san.

Sasuke: "Just a sec Lee.  Hey Sai?"

Sai: "Yes?"

Sasuke: "Sharingan!"

Sasuke: (after Sai passes out) "Where were we?"

Lee: "Konoha Senpu!  You were saying they had a showdown."

Sasuke: "Oh yeah.  Actually, if I hadn't returned when I did, Naruto would be needing a new sink, couch and wall.  He had to replace his front door twice in the last 24 hours because of those women."

Lee: "Maybe I should have a love rival just so I can become that powerful."

Sasuke: "Trust me, it's not worth it.  Phoenix Fire!  In any event the Hyuuga girl declared all out war on Sakura."

Lee: "Sounds bad.  I thought Sakura-san was in love with you though?  Shadow Dance!"

Sasuke: "Funny you should ask about that.  We had a long talk beforehand that morning.  I promised her that if things didn't work out, that we would get married."

Lee: "Jaw Dropping* "No!"

Sasuke "Yes."

Lee: "Why, that would make you a consolation, or who she settled for."

Sasuke: "She waited for me, she put off love for years while coming second to my vengeance.  The least I can do is give her the same.  Also, if I am to revive my clan, I want my children to know the kind of love that she gives."

Lee: "Spoken like a true man!  If that's the case, I too shall go find someone to love!  Perhaps that lovely Ino, she appears to be as pure as the driven snow."

Sasuke: _Well, I can't save everybody_.  "What a great choice."

*Spoiler*: _continued in the next installment_ 



Girl fight, what the hell's going on?


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Part 6, Installment #3


*Spoiler*: _Girl fight!_ 




Shizune: "Hinata slapped you Sakura?"

--+--+--

Hinata: "I sure did, that bitch called Naruto-kun an idiot for being an idiot who's heart could be swayed by a stalker like me.

Kurenai: "No way."

--+--+--

Sakura: "Yes way.  I thought we were friends, but she laid down an ultimatum for me to stay away from *her* Naruto-kun or suffer the consequences."

Shizune: "You finally realized you love him?"

--+--+--

Kurenai: "Of course she does.  After all he's done for her? If I were in her shoes I would too."

Hinata: "Sensei, whose side are you on?"

--+--+--

Shizune: "Your side, of course.  But you didn't have to throw a punch strong enough to break down Naruto's door.  You should try to understand Hinata's feelings."

Sakura: "Her feelings?  She had sex with him while he was unconscious."

--+--+--

Kurnenai: "Really?  How was he?"

Hinata: "Amazin... that's not the point!  She called me a slut! She said that someone who would do such a thing without his consent doesn't deserve him!"

--+--+--

Shizune: "Wow, she used Jyuken on you?  That's a bit serious.  But telling her that you'd change his mind and rock him senseless once he got back from his mission?

Sakura:  "Acutally that's when things got bad..."

--+--+--

Hinata: "He used the body flicker ability to run away.  I think he hates me now.  She's already won!  How can I face him now?  I've lost him for good! *crying*

Kurenai: "I'm sure that's not how he feels."

--+--+--

Naruto: "No it really turned out like that.  If I could just use Kage Buushin to make both of them happy I would, but at this rate, everyone's going to lose and hate me.  Everyone might just be happier if I went out with one of those countless other girls I've saved on a mission, or hell even you Moegi!"

Moegi: "I'd be happy to, Leader!"

Naruto: "haha, on second thought you're only 15, maybe I should just talk to Kakashi-sensei and have him pick for me, or at least advise me."

--+--+--

Kakashi:  "I'm getting the feeling something bad is going to happen if I stay in the village.  Well, time to go apply for a long mission by myself.  If it's Sakura again, I'll just send her to Yamato."

--+--+--

Yamato: "What's this evil intent I feel?  Could it be that the Kyuubi broke the seal within Naruto?!"

... to be continued.

*Spoiler*: _Naruto's parting words_ 



Date! It's a date, finally I can go on a date with Sakura-chan. Oi, oi, you're coming too Hinata? What's Ino doing here?  Moegi, I don't have time for training... Tsunade-baachan has important news?  Please just let me eat my Ramen! Ahhhh! Why me!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Shinoko Uchiha said:


> no lemony means its kinda like a sex seen and as far as i know it seems like ur seting one up



Lol, yeah no, I read the forum rules.

Not only don't I have access to the bathhouse for some reason, but I'm not going to screw up my fic by going into explicit detail.

If someone feels like imagining that, they can keep my fic out of it.

A few of the situations were a bit close, but if you recall I eluded to it with "nature took it's course" etc.

No detail when it comes to body parts or touching, only detailed overdramatic speaking of emotions.

Part 6 #'s 2 & 3 were written together, and it's specifically written to be comedy oriented.
Enjoy!


----------



## Vencet (Mar 20, 2007)

the forum rules say no lemons thats weird ive read thousands of fics with lemons and the people didnt get in trouble thats really weird but dude if its with out lemons how r you going to satisfie every ones hinata sakuraxnaruto needs


----------



## Insein (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn this is well written.  Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

LoL - No Sex.  Well it's implied.

Use your imagination I suppose, but I don't think I can satisfy the readers.  

If you look at the amazing fanfic made by Brant, I've already attempted to pick up where he left off with a snippet of writing, didn't get a warm welcome, but I am going to finish off his fanfic.  I hate it when people leave things unfinished like that.

One of the reasons I've been writing so much for this one is aside from liking writing, I don't like to leave a fic just sitting when people want to read it.

Probably can't get an update until late tonight, but it'll be there


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Part 7 "Return of the King" or "Welcome to the party pal"

*Spoiler*: _Short Update, to tide you over until tonight_ 




The four shinobi finally returned to the village.  Konohamaru and his friends looked fairly trashed and exhausted.  Naruto however only seemed distracted.  A week had passed while he was away, but the argument he had stumbled into lingered in his mind the entirety of his journey.  Certainly, this last mission was a cake walk, however, it was unable to provide the necessary distraction. Moving from tree to tree, he couldn't help but look skyward. "Sa... ku... ra..." the name had no sound to it, but it the echo vibrated through his heart and his mind. "But for Hinata, I feel..." he closed his eyes and shook his head violently.  He didn't want to betray his feelings for either.  He wanted to look...

Udon: "...where you're going! You're gonna hit that tree!

Naruto: "Ah, ah, ahhhhh!" Naruto slammed face first into the tree.

Moegi: "Leader! Are you alright?! Oh no, he's not getting up!"

When they reached the front gates, the gate sentries took note that the blond was being supported by the younger teens.  "What the hell happened?  What could possibly do this to Naruto?"

Konohamaru: "Girl problems."

Moegi: "That slut gave him bad Karma."

Naruto: "Mmm... karma.  Ichiraku Karma."

Konohamaru: *sigh* "Alright we'll eat before we turn in our report.  But you're paying Ni-chan."

Naruto: _Damn.  Can't be helped I guess._ "Lets go then."

The four of them arrived at Ichiraku Ramen, looking beat up, dirty, and exhausted.  When they lifted up the curtain, a surprise was waiting for them.

Sakura:  "Welcome home Naruto."

Naruto: "Sakura-ch-chan? What are you doing here?  How'd you know I was going to be here?"

Moegi: "This violent girl is always hanging around you, of course she'd know."

Sakura: (smiling at Naruto) "Because, of anyone else, I know you Naruto, just like how well you know me."

Naruto wore a look of complete shock and awe.  The thought had never really crossed his mind that she might very well understand him the way he understood her.  He was rendered speechless.

Ichiraku-owner: "Well, it isn't completely true.  This young lady didn't know when you'd be back, so she's been waiting here for the past two days."

Konohamaru: "Stalker!"

Naruto: "Waiting... for me."

Sakura nodded, her eyes fixed on Naruto since the beginning of the conversation.  The two of them regarded each other for what seemed like ages to the onlooking spectators.

Naruto: "I'm back, Sakura-chan."

Sakura: "Welcome home."

The five of them sat down to a hearty meal where Naruto described in great detail everything that had happened during his mission. Their Laughter could be heard for blocks and the mood seemed to affect passers by.  When they had finally had their fill, they resumed the journey to their original destination.  About 30 feet from the Hokage's office, Sakura sprinted ahead, stopped, turned back around to face Naruto.

Sakura: (Leaning her body to the side, arms behind her back, head tilted) "Hey, Naruto... I was wondering... would you like to..."

Naruto: (jokingly) "Go on a date with me tomorrow? I thought you'd never ask." *grinning*

Sakura: (walking off toward home) "I'll pick you up at six.  Wear something other than that orange jumpsuit."

Naruto fell over, dumbfounded, surrounded by shouts of "Leader!" and "Naruto-ni-chan?"


*Spoiler*: _Hinata roars_ 



Keep your dirty paws off my man.  I've suffered so much to be with him, all you've done is use him.  Next time - believe it!


----------



## Insein (Mar 20, 2007)

such teasers.  can't see how you'll end this in 10 chapters.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome. I cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## makemytime (Mar 21, 2007)

Great update, I like how you update so often


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 21, 2007)

Part 7 Installment 2

--Done!-- Enjoy!  Working on the next one!


*Spoiler*: _Surprise Naruto! The Hyuuga Strikes Back!_ 




Konohamaru: "... and that pretty much sums it up."

Tsunade: "Naruto!"

Naruto: "Hai?!"

Tsunade: "How could you be so careless?"

Naruto: "I didn't mean to, it just sort of happened." 

Tsunade: *sigh* "I can't let the 6th Hokage become another Jiriya."

Naruto: "Don't worry, I'll straighten things out before that happens."

Tsunade: (healing Naruto) "Naruto, I've bet everything on you, to make their dreams come true.  Please, take better care of yourself, because in 6 months time, you will officially be the 6th Hokage."

Naruto: "You bet, I'll clear everything..."

Tsunade: "Naruto?"

Konohamaru: "Ni-chan?"

Moegi: "Leader?!"

Udon: "Passed out while still standing.  I'm impressed."

30 minutes, 5 buckets of water, and one bowl of Ichiraku kobe beef ramen later.

Tsunade: "Please don't worry me so much Naruto, you need to get a grip if you're going to lead and protect all of Konoha. Oi, why are you..."

For the first time in a long time, Naruto did something completely uncharacteristic.  Tears welled up in his eyes, and streamed in all directions.

Tsunade: _Why is he crying?  I've almost never seen him like this_.. "Naruto, what's wrong?"

Naruto didn't answer, instead he walked up to her, hugging her and continuing to cry.  At first she was so surprised, she didn't know what to do.  After a moment of thought, she held him and stroked his hair.

Tsunade:  "There there, it's okay.  This is what it feels like to be accepted, you should get used to it."

Naruto: (finally finished crying) "Mmm, I mean, I will Dattebayo."

Tsunade: "You've had a long week, so go home and get some rest.  The official anouncement won't be for 5 months, so you'll have sometime to get your affairs in order, and live a normal life.  And one more thing... I'm proud of you."

Naruto: "Don't worry baa-chan, I'll show you my best, and if I have problems along the way, you'll be there to back me up.  Well, good night."

The door closed behind the merry, laughing band, and Tsunade was left by herself in her office. She strolled to her desk and sat down. She started to busy herself by reading some paperwork.  After a quick read, this document only needed a signature. She needed a pen, so she went through all of her drawers searching for the elusive item, when she stumbled upon a framed photo of Dan. His smiling face just stared at her for uncounted minutes, until a drop of salt water disturbed his still expression.

Tsunade:  "He did it, my love, he did it. That child... no, that's not right.  From the moment I met him until this day, he's become our child, our hope.  Dan... Nawaki... if only I could... for him.."

A knock at the door interrupted her. She quickly place the photo back in the drawer.

Shizune: "Tsunade-sama? I brought you the.."

Tsunade: "The what?"

Shizune: "You told him didn't you?"

Tsunade: "Not everything."

Shizune: "Please, Tsunade-sama, if we could just use Kabuto's reasearch notes.."

Tsunade cut her off with a wave of her hand.

Tsunade: "I've made up my mind, that ill-gotten research is to be sealed up and never used."  Her shoulders dropped, and her posture faded. "Naruto will be fine, you just have to trust in him."

Shizune: "But..."

Tsunade: "There won't be anymore talk of this, understand?  I'll see this through to the end."

Shizune: "As you wish."

From then until the sun rose the next day, the 5th Hokage stared silently out the window.

--+--+--

Naruto: "Date, it's a date!"

He whistled to himself as he looked through his closet.  Fifteen orange jumpsuits and one green one-piece leotard sat in front of him. He moved the clothes on the rack back and forth.  There was one more outfit hidden behind the rest.  He picked the suit and hanger off the rack to regard it.  He stared for a moment, then glanced to the Hokage monument.  He replaced it on the rack, then sighed heavily.

Naruto: "Can't help it, better go shopping."

Naruto checked his usual stores, but none of the clothes he browsed over screamed "date" to him.  This was an occasion to commemorate, so he wanted to make a good impression.  The usual t-shirts and pants he used to wear weren't going to cut it.  He thought about getting a suit, but that seemed far too formal, and he didn't want to have an uncomfortable mood matched with uncomfortable clothes.
That's when Naruto ran into a spot of good fortune.  He nearly passed the place by, but luckily he noticed it while avoiding some running children.

Naruto: "Traditional clothing?  Why not?"

Naruto browsed the shop for a while, but wasn't really sure what to get.  The girl at the counter, who appeared to be about 14, had dark brown hair in a bun on the back of her head, and bangs in the front.  She wore a black Kimono with pastel cherry blossoms (Sakura blossums).

Yuki: "Excuse me, is there anything I can help you with?"

Naruto: (embarrassed) *laughing* "Ah, I was thinking of something cool looking that I might wear for a date."

Yuki:  "Oh, then I recommend this.  It's a samurai style outfit with white leggings and a black top.  On the back in red is the word 'Honesty'."

Naruto: "Amazing!  I'll try it on now!"

Naruto wasn't yelling all that loudly, but the words were overheard by a certain dark haired chuunin who just happened to be eying a black kimono with kittens plastered all over it.

Hinata:  "Naruto-kun?"

Naruto: "Wow, I look, how can I descibe it?  Bad ass!"

Yuki: "You certainly look dashing and heroic Naruto-san."

Naruto: "I wonder how I'd look with a sword?  Kage Buushin!  Henge!"

Naruto regarded himself in the mirror.  Seemed classic, but something looked off.

Yuki: "Allow me."  The girl pressed her body against his, reached up and seemingly put her arms around his neck.

Naruto: "Um, Yuki-chan, how did you know who I was, I don't remember telling you my name."

Yuki: "Oh.  Actually I saw you fight in the Main Fights of the chuunin exam some years back.  You defeated *the* Hyuuga Neji.  You looked so cool and handsome back then, I've sort of been a fan ever since. There, done.  How's that?"

Naruto: "I never knew ninjas had fans." His headband now tied around his bicep, the outfit appeared complete.

"Looks perfect, Naruto-kun."

Naruto: "Thanks Yuki-chan."

Yuki: "Actually, that was her."

Naruto turned around to see Hinata wearing a black yukata with a white fox on the back and paw prints in the front.

Hinata: "Naruto-kun?"

Yuki: "Naruto-san?

*poof* Naruto's buushin reformed into a person and smacked the original.

Buushin Naruto: "Don't be rude."  He then turned back into a sword.

Yuki: "I didn't know they could act with their own will..."

Naruto: "Aha, I just have that kind of personality."

Hinata: "How do I look, Naruto-kun?"

Naruto: *gulp* "Sexy... er... hot... er... splendid?"

Hinata: *gigling* "Will you be buying that outfit oh Samauri-sama?"

Naruto: "Yeah, I have a date lat..."

After paying for the clothing, and saying goodbye to his fan, Naruto walked out of the store, Hinata walking silently beside him.

Naruto: "Um... long time no see."

Hinata: "Yes, welcome home."

Naruto: "Thanks, good to be back."

Five more minutes passed before they spoke again.

Naruto: "Well, I've got to get back home, I'm meeting Sa...suke, Sasuke there at 6."  _Lying felt horrible._ "See ya Hinata."

Hinata: "A-Ano, Naruto-kun?"

Naruto: "Hai?"

Hinata: "Can I ask a favor of you?"

Naruto: "Sure."

Hinata: "Can you call me Hinata-*chan*?  After all, you have seen me... *whisper* _naked_."

Naruto: "Ah, ah... hai, Hinata... chan."

Hinata: "I have something I also have to prepare for now.  Next time... I have something important to tell you.  Maybe we can talk about... our relationship."

Naruto: (nervously) "O-okay.  Later then..."  _Sakura-chan... why now?_

With that the two went their separate ways.


*Spoiler*: _Next time_ 



This isn't a duel, it's a brawl! Three girls at once isn't a threesome.


----------



## Insein (Mar 21, 2007)

Another good tidbit.  Wonder if i'll be awake for the next piece.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 21, 2007)

-- Installment 2 is finished.  Make sure you read it in its entirety before reading on.

Part 7, Installment 3


*Spoiler*: _Snacks and Meals.  The plot thickens._ 




Naruto was getting closer to his apartment when he was hit by a hazy flashback.

Jiraiya: "In order to win over a woman, you have to give her things so she'll believe you were thinking about her.  Girls love flowers, so if you're trying to impress one, make sure you bring her flowers.

Naruto: _Finally something he said will help me out._ 

Naruto stumbled into the first flower shop he encountered.

Naruto: (looking around) "With the name Sakura, I'll bet she loves flowers.  Hehe, this will make our date perfect.  Ooh, roses."

Ino: "A date huh?  Isn't she shrewd with that gigantic forehead of hers?"

Naruto: "Ack! What the hell are you doing here?"

Ino: "I don't know, why would Yammanako Ino be doing at Yammanaka Flower Shop?"

Naruto: "I never knew."

Ino: "You never asked."

Naruto: "Touche (too*shae)"

Ino: "When is it?"

Naruto: (beaming) "Six."

Ino: "Taking her anywhere special?"

Naruto: "Gai told me about a bar/restaurant he used to take his team to, but since Lee's not allowed there anymore, they stopped going."

Ino: "Sounds nice.  Have you given any thought about us?"

Naruto: "To be honest, I can't think of any reason we should date.  We don't like the same things, we have way different personalites, and I get the feeling you'd nag me... a lot."

Ino: "1)I'm hot 2)we'd have blond kinds no doubt 3)we'd learn to get along and I can pretend to like things you're interested in 4)I know how do all the things a Hokage needs for support 5)I'll make your night with Hinata seem like a twig versus a sword."

Naruto: "Not buying it."

Ino: "Because you've never tried it.  How about a compromise?  Send a Kage Buushin out with me for the night while the real you is out with Sakura.  If you can still say that the two of them can give you a better time than me, I'll give up."

Naruto: "And you'll stop bugging me forever?"

Ino: "On the condition that I get a threesome with your buushins and you tell Sasuke just how good I can be.  Plus since it's a buushin, it doesn't really count as cheating or anything"

Naruto: "Now that's just weird.  How can I agree to that?"

Ino: "I'll let you have this special bouquet that Sakura likes for free."

Naruto: "Deal.  Meet my buushin at my place at 6:10.  I'll leave a third one there for the... you know what later."

Ino: "You're cute when you're trying not to be ecchi."

Naruto: "And you're not as skanky as everyone says."

Ino: "Ha... thanks.  Play fair or I'll mind control you and have those two catch you screwing me in public."

Naruto had the feeling this girl would be trouble.  Sometimes he wished Kage Buushin could solve every problem.

--+--+--

*knock knock*

Naruto: "Coming! Hi Sakura..."

She was wearing an orange Kimono with a steaming ramen bowl pattern on it.  Her forehead protector was gone, and her hair was tied up in a pony tail with a ribbon.  She carried a drawstring purse with a cherry blossom pattern.

Naruto: "...chan."

Sakura: "Aren't you... Naruto?"

Naruto: "Y-yea."

Sakura: "You ... look... like a man."

Naruto: "I am a man dammit!"

Sakura: *blushing* "I mean, you look handsome, rugged, strong and ... "

Sai: "You have a small penis."

Naruto: "Dammit Sai, you ruined my moment!"

Sai: "Haha, sorry.  This book says that humor is the best way to ease the tension of a difficult situation."

Sakura: "Did you need something?"

Sai: "Oh, I was just lonely and was wondering if you guys wanted to hang out?"

Naruto: "We're sort of busy, we're going on a date."

Sai: "With each other?"

Sakura:  "What's that supposed to mean?"

Sai: "Frankly speaking, I've never seen any romantic interest between you two.  I figured your relationships to Sasuke-san were a parallel trend, and that although there were hints at possible romance, that nothing tangible existed."

Naruto: "Huh?"

Sai: *sigh* "If I just stick to saying 'penis,' you'll understand what I say, won't you?"

Naruto: "... You're weird."

Sai: "Fine, I'll just go find the Fat-Ass, the Slacker, and the Mongrel, and go play some basket ball or something."

Sakura: "That wasn't odd at all..."

Naruto: "If you think he's strange, wait until Shikamaru tells you he's going out with Temari."

Sakura: "I thought..."

Naruto: "Yes, but he's shocked that 'the perfect secret' was found out or something.  You'd think a lazy guy wouldn't care."

Sakura: "Good for him, I just hope he doesn't get dragged into that S&M thing she does."

Naruto: "Snacks and meals?"

Sakura: "... uh, let's go before we're late Naruto-kun."

Naruto: "Kun?"

Sakura merely winked in response, dragging him away with her incredibly unfair monster strength.

--+--+--

Shino's customer slid the payment across the table.  He carefully checked the contents.

Shino: "This is... where did you get this... you want me to assassinate a Hokage or something?"

"No.  I just need you keep those two from getting any closer than they are right now.  I do mean anything.  In fact if you can make him hate her, that would be best."

Shino: "What about her hating him?  That would be easier, would it not?"

"I want her to suffer.  To be unable to act, to only watch as he is taken from her."

Shino: "This isn't like you.  I think you should reconsider."

The woman passed another bag across the table.

Shino: (without looking at the contents) "Money, Alcohol, and women.  These three vices are what cause the downfall of a ninja.  You are certain you wish to proceed."

With a raised eyebrow, "The second bag is the limited production legendary ninja scout thin mint cookies."

Shino: (scooping up the bags and standing to leave) "Seems I have an S-class mission to deal with."

--+--+--

Kiba: "... so then we drilled right through that gate as if it was paper.  Those idiots ended up begging for mercy when they saw how awesome Kiba-sama is when I become serious."

Gabzilla: *laughing* "Oh, that's priceless.  Tell me another!"

Ten-Ten: (out of breath, bursting into the scene): "Have... you... seen... Neji... anywhere?"

Kiba: "Finally.  I've been saying you two should just get a room, but no one listens to good 'ole Kiba.  No sir, I..."

Lee: "Actually, we're looking for him to dispense some justice."

Kiba: "Oh, Lee, I didn't notice you there."

Lee: (off in the corner) "Unimportant... Unimportant..."

Kiba: "Oh, there's Naruto, I'll bet he knows. Oi!  Naru..."

Ten-Ten: (covering Kiba's mouth) "Shhhh! Can't you tell he's on a date?"

Kiba: "rrmmm mmrr mmmm"

Ten-Ten: "What? Oh, my bad."

Kiba: *cough* "I said, 'he finally decided'."

Ten-Ten: "I can't take it!  I'm gonna go spy on them!"

As she left, a pink haired girl was checking on Lee's morbid state.



*Spoiler*: _Installment four? Part 7 is heating up._ 



 Sakura-chan, you... why. Ah... Hinata, you what?  Next time: Shikamaru was right, women are 'troublesome.'


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry about the wait, I had things come up including downloading and watching some stuff.

Part 7 #3 finally completed.  I'll try to crank out something before 4, which is in an hour, but no promises.


----------



## Insein (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't wait.  I'm hoping Hinata isnt turning into Ino, evil and all.  But your the author.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah, the mysterious "customer?"  You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 21, 2007)

Part 7, #4


*Spoiler*: _Teaser out, I'll edit more in tonight_ 




Ten-Ten watched as Naruto and Sakura went into the all too familiar restaurant.  The two sat down at a table and appeared to be happily chatting away about something, but she couldn't hear.

Ten-Ten: "No! I need to find an inconspicuous way to get close to them, but coming in by myself would just be..."

Shikamaru:  "Oi, Ten-Ten big news..."

Ten-Ten: "Impeccable timing as always Shikamaru, here, disguise yourself, and you can tell me all about you dating Temari later."

Shikamaru: *dissapointed* "Of course even you know, and why do I keep getting dragged around?"

When the spies entered the restaurant, they were anything but stealthy.  Shikamaru was wearing a trench coat, oversized sunglasses, a cowboy hat, and a fake brown mustache.  Ten-Ten took off her mouse hat (that made her hair look like it was in buns in the shape of mickey mouse ears), put on a blue sweat shirt, took out some make-up and made red lines under her eyes like Jiraiya.

Naruto: "... ha ha, she does say that a lot, doesn't she?  Oi, look, doesn't that girl looks just like Ero-sennin if he was a girl."

Sakura: *giggle* "Oh Naruto-kun, you're too much!"

Naruto: "Oh, excuse, I have to use the restroom.  I have a weird feeling in the pit of my stomach, sort of like..."

Sakura: "I'm not on a work shift right now, let's keep that information a secret."

Naruto: "Oh, woops hehe.  In any case I'll be right back, unless you want me to leave a buushin to talk to you here for a moment?"

Sakura: "No, it's fine, I think being away from you for a minute won't hurt."

That being said, Naruto went off, humming as he walked.  Once he was out of sight, Sakura quickly pulled out a mirror and checked her make-up.

Sakura: "Perfect.  He hasn't said much about how I look... but compared to that time... no, I can't think like that.  I'll just have to get it all out in one go.  I'll say, 'Naruto, to you, I feel ..."

Naruto: "Love?"

Sakura: (startled) "That was fast..."

Naruto: "You were saying something important."

Sakura: "... Naruto, I love you."

Naruto: "Not so hard is it?" he said, a big grin on his face.

Sakura: (blushing) "How do you feel about me?"

Naruto: "I love you, but there's someone else I have in mind.  There is something that could make the decision easier... we could..."

Sakura: "...this is a bit sudden, isn't it?"

Naruto: "Not at all, I've been in love with you for years.  I've always thought about it."

Sakura: "... proof of love, huh? I..."

Sakura suddenly felt stuck in place, unable to move, unable to speak.  Her body started to move against her will, and she desperately tried to fight it.

At this point, Hinata waltzed in to confront her love rival.  She had spent time beforehand gathering up information on where the two would be meeting and what she would say when she arrived.

Sakura: "Ahem... well actually the reason why I wanted to go on one last date with you was to find out if I loved you more than Sasuke."

Naruto: "Do you?"

Sakura: "Frankly you just don't rank up to him.  He's even taken my innocence, over and over and oh so wonderfully."

Ten-Ten: "OMG WTF, did you hear that Shika?"

Naruto: "You... why are you doing this to me?"

Hinata: (jumping into the conversation) "Sakura-san, what are you saying?  Did Naruto-kun's feelings mean nothing to you?

Sakura fought with every fiber of her being, but being so emotional at the hindered her from breaking the hold of whatever had her under it's control for more than a few seconds."

Sakura: *crying* "It's not true, it's not true, how I really feel is..."

Naruto: "... is?"

Sakura: "Tired.  Tired of pretending to be interested in you."

Naruto: (solemn) "Please... just go.  All of you please, just go."

The effect finally let Sakura loose.

Sakura: "Naruto, I..."

And he was gone just like that.  After a minute everyone left, except for Shikamaru.
--+--+--

Shikamaru: "You're a cruel bastard tricking them like that.  I can't believe I agreed to help a bastard like you."

Shino: "It's my work.  My client gave explicit instructions... *whisper* I'm sorry Naruto... Sakura."

--+--+--
(flashback)

Shino: "... and that is why you willl help me."

Shikamaru:  "Oh? You think so?  Even if I have this picture of you?"

Shino: "Where?"

Shikamaru:  "Other people may underestimate you, but I don't.  I was prepared for one of your schemes."

Shino: "A true trump card is one you save for last." Shino flased him some other pictures.

Shikamaru: "These are current?"

Shino: "No, they are from the past.  I'll give you their addresses in exchange though."

Shikamaru: "Fine.  A man... a real man can't hit a woman."


--+--+--
(about 10 minutes after fake Naruto leaves)

Naruto returned to his table after his long and horrible experience in the toilet.

Naruto: "That was terrible.  Sakura-chan, you wouldn't believe...  Sakura-chan?"  _Maybe she went to the toilet.  Hmm, a note_.

Note:
To Naruto - Sorry, I didn't mean to toy with your feelings, but this was to be the last time you and I would meet like this.  I couldn't go through with it... knowing you had been tainted by another woman.  I've been pretending to like you ever since we became a team, just to get closer to Sasuke-kun.  Since it finally became this serious, I couldn't live a lie anymore.  I'm sorry.  I hope you can be happy with someone else, well at least Ino will have you if no one else will.  -Sakura

Naruto: "It's in her handwriting... why am I so... stupid?"

He sat down at his table, trembling with the note still in his hand.

Naruto: "Isn't there one person who really loves me?"

A pair of arms reached around him and squeezed him in a tight hug.

Hinata: "I... love you.  I always have.  I always will.  I may not be Sakura, and I may not be worthy of your love, but please accept me, and I will stay by your side for as long as you live."

--+--+--
(5 minutes ago)

Hinata: *shouting* "Naruto-kun! Wait!"

Sakura: "No, I didn't, I don't feel that way.  I love him..."

Hinata slapped Sakura.

Hinata: "Love.  You call that love.  I've suffered so much watching him shower you with affection, sitting in the shadows, unable to act.  I love him.  You'll never understand what love is."

Sakura began to well up and cry, she started to stagger out, then Ten-Ten went to help her out.

Hinata decided to leave too, maybe catch up to Naruto.  She hadn't gone far when she ran into her sister.

Hinata: "Hanabi?  What are you doing here?"

Hanabi: "Checking up on you actually.  You didn't seem okay when you left."

Hinata: "I'm okay, I don't have time right now though, I need to find Naruto-kun."

Hanabi: "Him?  I saw him sneak back into the restaurant."

Hinata: "... Thanks. I need a moment alone with him."

Hanabi: *whisper* "You're welcome, Onee-sama."

--+--+--

Hinata entered the restaurant, and sure enough he was there, just where he had been sitting.  He was shivering, tears spilling out.

Hinata: (barely above a whisper) "Naruto-kun..."

Naruto: (almost yelling) "Isn't there *one person* who loves me?

Hinata slipped behind him and embraced him gently.

Hinata: "I... love you..."


*Spoiler*: _Ino says_ 



My turn next, are you prepared?


----------



## Insein (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmmm i had to re-read that part several times.  I'm not sure where the hell hinata came from in that scene.  She just showed up.  Plus i assume some one was disguised as Naruto but im not sure wth is going on.  I'll reread again.

Best i can gather after re-reading is that there were 2 forces at work.  Ino working on Sakura trying to get her to offend Naruto and Shino using a bug clone of Naruto to try and "complete his mission."


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 21, 2007)

Shweet fanfic!


----------



## Tempest (Mar 21, 2007)

Dude that shit just confused the fuck outta me.


----------



## makemytime (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah. The flashbacks were pretty wierd..


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 22, 2007)

Alrighty, I'll fix the chapter to make it less confusing, and yeah Hinata did just show up out of the blue, I should have made an explanation.

Insein - 1 for 2.  The Naruto who Sakura was forced to insult was a fake, which will stream in with the next installment.
Shikamaru, didn't show up at the restaurant by chance, he's working with shino, and he's using an advanced form of Shadow Imitation to control her.


*Spoiler*: _Summary/Explanation_ 




1. Naruto and Sakura go to the restaurant
2. They are followed by Ten-Ten who runs into Shikamaru
3. Naruto excuses himself to the toilet
4. Fake Naruto shows up as soon as Real Naruto Disappears
5. Sakura falls under control of Shikamaru's jutsu
6. Hinata arrives on the scene
7. Sakura is forced to insult (fake) Naruto to cause a misunderstanding
8. Fake Naruto, Sakura, Ten-Ten, and Hinata leave.
9. Shikamaru and Shino have a short talk, with a flashback to reveal why Shikamaru is involved
10. Naruto returns to the table, reads the fake note (written by Shikamaru) 
11. Hinata runs into Hanabi (not a coincidence) who tells her to go back to the restaurant.
12. Hinata see Naruto crying and questioning if anyone loves him.
13.  The last part in there shows the reader when exactly when and why Hinata returned in time to find Naruto after he had read the fake note.
That time Line should explain everything from Part7, installment 4


----------



## nanashi666 (Mar 22, 2007)

dude seriously good fanfic even though it hasnt been gettin alot of interest i enjoy it keep it up.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 22, 2007)

A/N: Make sure to read the revised version of Part 7, installment 4 as the order of events has been changed in order to avoid confusion, or check out the 
*Spoiler*: _P7 I4 Summary/Explanation_ 



1. Naruto and Sakura go to the restaurant
2. They are followed by Ten-Ten who runs into Shikamaru
3. Naruto excuses himself to the toilet
4. Fake Naruto shows up as soon as Real Naruto Disappears
5. Sakura falls under control of Shikamaru's jutsu
6. Hinata arrives on the scene
7. Sakura is forced to insult (fake) Naruto to cause a misunderstanding
8. Fake Naruto, Sakura, Ten-Ten, and Hinata leave.
9. Shikamaru and Shino have a short talk, with a flashback to reveal why Shikamaru is involved
10. Naruto returns to the table, reads the fake note (written by Shikamaru)
11. Hinata runs into Hanabi (not a coincidence) who tells her to go back to the restaurant.
12. Hinata see Naruto crying and questioning if anyone loves him.
13. The last part in there shows the reader when exactly when and why Hinata returned in time to find Naruto after he had read the fake note.



For further details.


Part 8 Start

*Spoiler*: _Cry! Havoc! Naruto lets loose_ 




Konoha, Wednesday, 4 days after the Incident at the restaurant
Hokage's office.

Tsunade paces the room in a circle, her hands clutching together behind her back.  The pink haired apprentice sat in a chair biting her nails, awaiting word of what became of the next blond to become Hokage.  Several soft knocks against the door were answered with a chorus of "Come in."

ANBU: "Godaime-sama, we have a report for you."

Tsunade: "Where's your captain?"

ANBU: "Hai, Godaime.  After following what little trail we could pick up on, we finally encountered the target in the deepest part of the uninhabited forest located in the central region of Fire country.  When we approached, we were ambushed and captured by 6th Hokage-sama, and chuunin Hyuuga Hinata.  After recognizing ANBU squad captain, we were released, the captain had a talk with the two, ordered us to return and request that all further search and retrieval attempts be called off.

Tsunade: "Why is that?"

ANBU: "Only a two word message.  Survival training."

Tsunade raised both eyebrows and crossed her arms.  Sakura stared blankly while blinking rapidly.  Then they felt it.  Everyone in the village felt it.

--+--+--
4 Days Earlier, Back at the restaurant, after the chaos.

Naruto: "What... did you just say."

Hinata: *gulp* "I love you, Naruto-kun.  More deeply than you could imagine."

Naruto: "I ... thought you liked me, but ... how can you love someone like me, some ... monster that ... no matter how hard I've tried, I still couldn't..."

Hinata: "Because, Naruto-kun is Naruto-kun.  I have been watching you for a very long time, so long that I know you are no monster.  Even that thing in you couldn't corrupt you, because you are strong.  You are my strength too."

Naruto: "... I ... I just... I have to go..."

Naruto attempted to get up and leave. but Hinata refused to loosen her grip on him.  He tried to shake her off to no avail.

Naruto: "Please, I just want to be alone."

Hinata: "No, that's not what you want at all.  I won't let you suffer alone ever again."

Hearing those words threw Naruto for a loop.  He had been assaulted with so many emotions in the last day, it was a wonder he hadn't yet gone berserk.  Unfortunately, so abruptly halting his movement wasn't such a good idea, he tripped over another patron's extended foot, and the two of them crashed.  When he was able to ascertain his surroundings, he realized his face was being smothered by Hinata's breasts.

Hinata: "Gomenasai!"

Naruto: (getting up) "Ha... no need to apologize, I was at fault too.  I'm too worked up.  I need to go... far... from here."

Hinata: "I will go with you then."

Naruto: (walking out the door) "Really it's fine, I'll be okay.  I just need to think for a bit."

Hinata: "No."

Naruto (stopping in his tracks) "What?"

Hinata:  "You're not okay.  I refuse to just leave you in such a state.  A woman who abandons the man she says she loves is nothing but a coward.  Now, if you're going to leave for a while, we should pack some of your things..."

Naruto:  "I don't want to go back there, I don't want to be in Konoha right now.'

Hinata: "If that's what you want, Naruto-kun.  Come with me, I have supplies at my house.  I also know of a good place for us to go, where you can clear your head."

Naruto shrank from his upright stance. His head nodded low and his feet gave no resistance to the girl tugging at his arm.  A drop of water ran down his cheek.  First one, then another, then an endless ocean descended from the heavens drenching the young man.  He did nothing to run from the rain, took no shelter, walked no faster.  At one point, Hinata maneuvered Naruto's arm around her shoulders and appeared to be holding up his weight as they continued to her house.  When they arrived, she took him to her room where she had her mission backpack filled to the brim and ready to go at a moment's notice.  After gathering additional foodstuffs, she looked at the soaked Naruto.

Hinata: "Would you like a towel?  If you stay wet like that, you'll get sick."

Naruto: "I ... we should get a move on."

Those were the last words he spoke during the 7 hours of travel.  When they reached their destination, a small cabin, the pair were thoroughly wet and miserable.

Hinata: "Ano, Naruto-kun, if there was something I said to offend you, I'm sor..."

Naruto: "You haven't said anything to apologize for; in fact I'm glad to have someone... here..."

Naruto collapsed, the world leaving his eyes, the last thing he heard was the desperate plea of Hinata.

--+--+--

It was warm, even the air around him smelled wonderfully warm.  He was still wet, but the cold surrounding him was no more.  He opened his eyes, the only thing in his view was Hinata's face, her eyes closed.  He was lying down, in a rather large rotunburo (open air bath), his head was resting in her lap.  He could see goosebumps on her skin that was out of the water... her creamy smooth skin, her ... completely exposed naked skin?

Naruto: "Ah, ah, ah!  What the hell?" He shot up into a sitting position so fast that his forehead collided with Hinata's.

Hinata: "Na-Naruto-kun? Ouch!  You're finally awake? I'm so glad, you're, OMG Naruto-kun!"

Naruto plummeted under water, his eyes seemingly in the form of X_X and blood running from his nose.

Naruto came to, for a second time.  This time his head was the only thing above water.  However he could feel the unmistakable form of a woman pressed up behind him, holding him up with her arms around his chest.

Hinata: "Finally awake?"

Naruto: "For the second time."

Hinata: "There's no need to be... embarrassed.  I'm not embarrassed at all, and on top of that you've seen me naked before.

Neither one moved from the spot.  Embarrassing or not, the allure of a warm rotunburo during a cold rain is irresistible.

Naruto: "Hinata.  Can I ask you something important?"

Hinata: "Um, if it's about my feelings, they haven't changed.  For you I would do anything. Even..."

Naruto: "I just wanted to know... why don't we have towels on?"

Hinata: "Ano... eto that's because I only brought two towels, and I thought we should use them for drying off."

Naruto: "I see."

Hinata: "Do you hate me for all of this?"

Naruto's head lowered for a short while.  He drew in a deep breath, then let out a long drawn out sigh. He grasped her delicate hand with his own.  It was so much smaller than his hand.  These hands... had been through many battles, soft and gentle as they were.

Naruto: "Hinata, if I was to die tomorrow, in a battle, would you mourn for me?"

Hinata was taken aback.  Her question was answered by another very morbid and disturbing question she had never considered.

Hinata: "I wouldn't..."

Naruto: "I thought as much."

Hinata: "...because I would die with you."

He turned around to face her.

Naruto: "You can't... I would be... sad if you died."

Hinata: "I wouldn't live in a world where you were taken from me like that.  My heart would shatter."

The silence was only enhanced by the pitter-patter of the rain.

Then the unexpected happened.  He moved in to kiss her.

She closed her eyes expectantly.

He missed and kissed her on the eyelid, shattering the mood.

Hinata giggled. Naruto chuckled.  The tension of the moment had passed.   She wrapped her arms around his neck. and embraced him tightly.

Hinata: (whispering in his ear) "Let me be your strength, the one who supports you when no one else can, when you need to support everyone else."

Naruto pulled away enough to face her.

Naruto: "My ... strength.."

She made the move this time, their lips collided in a burst of passion and emotion.

In the steam of the bath, where one body began and the other ended was indistinguishable.



*Spoiler*: _Tsunade_ 



What on earth... was that... his chakra?  Next time:  Part 8 Installment 2 - Naruto Explodes!  Ino screws up! Sakura wails!"


----------



## Insein (Mar 22, 2007)

Good stuff.  I like the sweet Hinata returning.  Im interested to see Naruto going Goku on the Kiyabi.  Its the first real action scene youve added.  This definitely is a nice romantic comedy.  Its ridiculously hilarious in parts and then tender and sweet in others.  Keep up the good work


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews Insein.  Helps a lot.  Just for you, the last installment is finished with added action - expanded on the fight he has.  More comedy in the next installment, I promise.


----------



## Insein (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice finish to that chapter.  Good fight scene.  I believe you started this story saying you couldnt do one or wouldnt do one, but that was well done.


----------



## makemytime (Mar 23, 2007)

Detailed... Good writing


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Insein said:


> Nice finish to that chapter.  Good fight scene.  I believe you started this story saying you couldnt do one or wouldnt do one, but that was well done.



Thanks.  Actually that fight sequence came off the top of my head once you said that you enjoyed reading the first real action that I had written.  Originally I hadn't intended to write any fight scenes, not to mention that scene was intended to indicate a change in attitude for some of the characters.

Sakura's not out yet though.  Remember, our villains intended for her to suffer losing Naruto's love, and now with a whole week to be worry about what he and hinata have been up to, she'll have to bring her A game.

And again, I'm really not good with fight sequences, notice that one was quite short.


----------



## Insein (Mar 23, 2007)

Short and sweet is how they should be.  Some people get way to descriptive and use too many jutsu names in their fight sequences.  I like the action being described to the point and fast paced just like a real action sequence would be.  Stopping to explain everything makes it not flow as good.  

You did a good job with it.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought that the technique names I used were a bit over the top, I just thought Naruto would use something like that to make it look impressive

Actually, I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to make my 10 chapter deadline but we'll see.


----------



## Insein (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't limit yourself.  Let it flow man. If it takes 20 chapters to complete, then so be it.  Just make sure it has an ending.  Im tired of these FF's that lead you up to the good part then disappear.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Same here, but crap, I should be writing the next section instead of editing the old ones for errors.

I would like to hear if anyone wants to read any other type of story, I'm on a writing spree at the moment, so after this is finished up, I'm not sure what I'd like to write about.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Part 8, Installment 3

*Spoiler*: _Voices in the leaves;  The Trees have ears._ 





Konoha - Day 4, approx 3 hours after the village was swept over by Naruto's chakra.

Sai: "...and that's why you don't see me all over the girls.  To put it like Deidara, 'art is a bang'."

Sasuke: "Oh, I get it.  Wow, you're not gay."

Sai: "Actually, if you'd like, I could..."

Sasuke: "No thanks.  I need to start pumping out the kids.  By the way, maybe you can help with something out after all."

Sai: "... I don't own a video camera, if that's what you're alluding to."

Sasuke: "No. I... just no.  Actually it's about Sakura."

Sai: "Okay, shoot."

Sasuke: "Well she's been distant, and here's what I said to her."

3 minutes of explanation later.

Sai:  "Here's you problem.  You said '...while you're still in the prime of your childbearing years.'  What you should have said was that she has beautiful and perfect childbearing hips.  Then you ask her to have your child while giving her a flower."

Sasuke: "Huh?  Well it's worth a shot. So... did you hear about that business with Ino?"

Sai: "Hmm, no what happpened?"

Sasuke: "Well, it goes like this: Ino apparently made some secret deal with Naruto to have a date with one of his Kage Buushin.  So they went out, but in order to avoid any confusion, she made herself look like Sakura while they were out on the date."

Sai: "What's the point of that?  If she's trying to prove she's better than Sakura, why imitate her?"

Sasuke: "So she doesn't get busted by Sakura.  Anyway they run into Lee, and when he sees them on a date, he challenges Naruto to a fight over Sakura, which the idiot accepts.  So, to keep the buushin from disappearing, Ino mind controls the bowl cut, and makes him orgasm like 3 consecutive times in a minute."

Sai: "Only three?  She must've been holding back."

Sasuke: "What?"

Sai: "Nothing, please continue."

Sasuke: "Well, they end up going to Ichiraku because she's really trying to butter him up.  Things are going well, and they start walking back to his place, but she pulls him into an alley and starts making out with him and sticking her hand into his pants."

Sai: "I don't mean to interrupt, but where'd you get this information?"

Sasuke: "No comment.  Continuing with my story, she was about to get to the good part when Ten-Ten and Sakura happen to walk by and notice what's going on.  She gets the wrong idea, and figures Ino was the one who set her up at the restaurant, so she goes berserk."

Sai: "Oh, that part I heard about, they're going to be repairing that area for another month."

Sasuke: "Oh, you know about that?  Then I'll skip ahead.  Seems before she loses, she takes control of Sakura's body, and destroy's the buushin.  Then she gets rid of Ten-Ten and heads over to Naruto's place for a threesome he promised her."

Sai: "I'm surprised he knows what a threesome is."

Sasuke: "You and me both.  Anyway, Ino went back and had her threesome, but not the way it was originally supposed to be, and Sakura ended up finding out what it was like as well.  But before Ino/Sakura could finish off, the buushin poofed because Naruto went too far or canceled the jutsu for some reason.

Sai: "Oh, that's because he slipped out of the village with Hinata."

Sasuke: "You're kidding?"

Sai: "I may be hanging around with you guys, but I'm still ANBU."

Sasuke: "Dammit.  If he chooses Hinata, I'm not going to get my fight with him."

Sai:  "You challenged him to a fight over Sakura?"

Sasuke: "Well, that was just an excuse.  I wanted to see how he measured up over the last time.  It was a very close match, and well I haven't decided the winner from the last outcome."

Sai: "What about Sakura?"

Sasuke: "Whether or not she chooses Naruto is unrelated to me.  My feelings for her remain, and should she choose the path that leads to me, or be unable to walk the other one, I will be waiting for her."

Sai: "You're strange."

Sasuke: "You're one to talk.  You think Sakura will track those two down?"

Sai: "I'm as certain of it as the tracking tag she had me attach to Hinata before they left the village."

Sasuke: "Interesting.  But now, I must ask you for one thing."

Sai: "As long as it's not a penis."

Sasuke: "One of those special drawings of Temari."

Sai: "Sure thing.  You're not such a bad guy after all."

Sasuke: "You too.  Just one thing.  One more penis gag out of you and I'll use Mangekyo Sharigan."

Sai: *snorting, chuckling* "You said 'Penis gag'!"

A/N Sorry for the short chapter. Bath Scene, cat fight, and we'll see where it goes coming up next.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 23, 2007)

Yaaay. Bath scene and cat fight 2 of the sexiest things women can do.


----------



## Insein (Mar 23, 2007)

lol @ Sai.  "Penis gag"

Im liking where its going.  Too bad we didnt get more detail from the Buushin and Ino/Sakura.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Insein said:


> lol @ Sai.  "Penis gag"
> 
> Im liking where its going.  Too bad we didnt get more detail from the Buushin and Ino/Sakura.



Ino: "You're kidding right? What I gotta spell out every last detail?"

Sakura: "Insein, I don't want this story getting moved to the bathhouse, or else Hinata will get stuck with Naruto there, and I won't be able to stop them from doing it again."

Ino:  "Why would you stop them?  You should just join them."

Sakura: "I really hate you."  _But thanks for the ride last time, it was unexpectedly fun.  I didn't know she had a mole there either_.

Ino: *shrug* "Fine be that way, I'll just have readers PM me if they want their detailed Hentai!" *waves icha icha tactics at the readers*

Sakura: "Where'd you get that?!"

---Somewhere in the country of tea.---

Kakashi: Well, I've got some time before my mission, I'll just relax, have a drink and read...

"Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"
-Expanded view from above
-Expanded view from Naruto world map
-Space
-Eric Cartman's Bedroom

Cartman: "What the fuck is that you guys?


----------



## Insein (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL!

I wasnt neccasarily looking for lemon.  Just curious what happened  I dont have a dirty mind....that much.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Insein said:


> LOL!
> 
> I wasnt neccasarily looking for lemon.  Just curious what happened  I dont have a dirty mind....that much.



Ino: "You men are all predictable, all you want is sex, sex, and boobs.  Well, I like those too, but don't go denying it.  If I left all my dirty photos of myself on your computer, you would waste time looking at them wouldn't you?"

Sai: "Speaking of which, *click click* why did you edit me into these photos?  And you seem to have a cgi of me in this video of you... pleasuring yourself."

Ino: "... Gotta run.  Bye!"


----------



## Insein (Mar 23, 2007)

:rofl  :chimpo


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry, not enough material for a post, I got sidetracked. Plus I have plans tonight *sigh*

I'll try to update something tonight short or not, and you can look forward to bigger updates this weekend.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 24, 2007)

Part 8, Installment 4


*Spoiler*: _Preparing for the Cat-fight!_ 




--Somewhere in the woods of the Fire Country--

Sakura was frantically homing in on her target.  She knew Hinata had been with Naruto this whole time.  Somehow after that incident, she had found Naruto, had consoled him enough to come along with him when he left.  She had been able to do something Sakura couldn't even do for Sasuke.  Chances seemed to keep slipping through her fingers one after another.  This time would be different though.  She wouldn't let the unseen forces that had led her into this circumstance force her to fold her hand.

--Before she left the village--

Sakura: "I felt it, Naruto.  That chakra was yours. Such a sad feeling in that chakra.  Wait for me."

Just then a crumpled up note hit her in the head.

Sakura: "Ouch, who the hell?"

Note:  Outside forces are behind your outburst during the date you had with Naruto.  Subsequently, Naruto never experienced the particular harsh words you spoke.  However, he did read this 
*Spoiler*: _note_ 



To Naruto - Sorry, I didn't mean to toy with your feelings, but this was to be the last time you and I would meet like this. I couldn't go through with it... knowing you had been tainted by another woman. I've been pretending to like you ever since we became a team, just to get closer to Sasuke-kun. Since it finally became this serious, I couldn't live a lie anymore. I'm sorry. I hope you can be happy with someone else, well at least Ino will have you if no one else will. -Sakura


I've already made certain that there will be no external opposition to your search for Naruto, however I can not say the same for his companion, Hinata, who will most likely do everything in her power to obstruct you from reaching him.  -A friend

Sakura: "Who the hell writes like this?

(hidden on a rooftop)

Shikamaru: "Good Job, this will atone for our mistakes."

Shino: "I'm merely doing what I'm being paid to do."

Shikamaru:  "Here's your advanced payment.  The rare coffee cake from Yukihara pastries baked only once per month.  Don't take on any more jobs against those three for 2 weeks."
-- --
(back in the forrest)

Sakura: "Naruto... kun" his grinning image appeared ahead of her. "I'm coming."

Image of Naruto: "Move out of the way, we're going to collide!"

Sakura: "Huh?"

By the time she realized the image she saw was actually Yamato, it was too late.  Well, too late for him.  Nothing was going to stop her from talking to Naruto.

Sakura: "Out of my way!"

With that battle cry, she bicycle-kicked her former commander so high into the air, he became a twinkling star in the sky.

-- --
(In the small cabin)

Hinata finally finished all the chores that needed to be done. She gathered plenty of firewood and lit a fire in the fireplace to warm the cabin up while Naruto rested.  He would've needed bandages, save for the fact that her medicinal cream always seemed to close his woulds instantly.

She prepared a meal, fresh trout from the stream that she caught earlier and grilled, fried rice with plenty of vegetables and woodland spices, and some miso soup.  She left the dinner to warm in the oven under a slow burning fire.

Hinata: "Naruto..." she let the name drift on her lips. "... my darling, my love.  I won't allow such things to trouble you again."  

She placed two fingers against his lips.  He snored loudly in response, his arms stretching, one finding its way to her thigh, since she was sitting Japanese style.  She blushed, at this, but rather than pass out next to him, which she felt wouldn't be so bad, she lifted his palm to her cheek and nuzzled it.

Hinata: "The last few weeks feel like a dream to me, Naruto-kun.  I just wish... you would tell me that you love me too."

A devious idea popped into her head.  On the other hand, it's Hinata we're talking about, although it was devious for her, it wasn't so much for anyone else.

Back into the bath they went.  They hadn't bathed together since the last time he collapsed.  She went to work on Naruto, scrubbing his head, removing all the dirt from his battered body, washing his back...

Washing his back... a phrase whispered on the wind and glided through her mind.  "Someday, you'll make a good wife, Hinata."

She regarded his still sleeping form.  His lips... so soft and inviting.  Of all the things she had experienced with him, nothing made her feel so close to him as  his kiss did.  She bent over to steal the kiss she longed for from this gentle slumbering soul, but paused.  She would wait until he could freely give it to her, planting a light one on his forehead.

Then, she felt it before she heard it.  Anger began to well up inside her.  She stood stearnly out of the water.

It was soft, but it echoed through the forest.  "NA - RU - TO?!"

Hinata: "Sakura...  Don't worry Naruto-kun.  I'll protect... your heart."

Next Post: Pink versus Black!  Strength vs. Agility!  Heart vs. Heart!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 24, 2007)

Kitty-kat fight!Meow!Lol South Park.^^
Naruto Hyuuga.No,Hinata Uzumaki.I like the sound of that..
Go Hinata Uzumaki!Show Sakura.....uh,...Uchiha...yeah,Sakura Uchiha!


----------



## Insein (Mar 24, 2007)

Shits about to hit the fan!  Can't wait to see the fight.  I usually don't like Sasuke but in this story i kind of feel bad for him.  Sakura waits forever for Sasuke then doesnt act on him when he comes back.  When she finally likes Naruto, Hinata shows courage.  Poor Sasuke is left sitting there...with Sai.  lol


----------



## makemytime (Mar 25, 2007)

WOAH... rooting for Sakura!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Someone dislikes my work!  I got a neg rep, reason stated ......
*shrug*  
And now, getting on with it.


*Spoiler*: _A woman's strength. Naruto's decision_ 





Sakura was closing in on the location of her tracking seal.  Everything was now riding on the chance that Naruto would understand her when she spoke to him from her heart.  Just one obstacle remained.  A kunai lazily sailed in her direction, aimed at a wide angle.  Was it a warning, or was it an amateur?

Sakura: "A bit off with that throw, aren't we?  Even Naruto had better aim straight out of the academy."

Hinata: "You don't need to tell me what Naruto-kun is capable of, I've understood his strength far before you teamed up with him."

Sakura: "Then you should understand that he doesn't need your protection.  Stand aside then, I have something important to tell him."

Hinata: "You mean like the last time you had something important to tell him?" She folded her arms across her chest.

Sakura: (eyes looking down) "That wasn't me.  Those weren't my words, they weren't my true feelings."  She looked the bodyguard straight in the eyes.

Hinata: (forcing certainty) "E-even if you say that, I was there, I heard every syllable of what you said.  When I caught up with him... when I caught up with him, he was shattered.  You took away that which held him up, that which fueled his strength."

Sakura: "Maybe this will convince you."  She tossed the crumpled note she had received to Hinata.

Hinata: (after reading) "Even so, I cannot allow you here right now.  He is just beginning to rebuild his confidence, and his strength.  Seeing you would crush everything he's regained in the past week.  Don't worry... I will take care of him.  I will give him the love he needs... I will be his strength."

Sakura: *sigh* "That's not for you to decide.  I'll be telling him how I feel about him with or without your consent."

Hinata: "You won't make it past me, even if I have to break you.  Forget him and go home."

Sakura: "Hmph, regardless, I've decided to go.  I'm not running away.  I won't take back my words."

Hinata: "You wouldn't..."

Sakura: "That's my way of the ninja, bitch."  She smirked.

Hinata: *squinting* "How dare you!  How dare you defile those special words."

Sakura: "Ho ho.  You were the first one to steal them weren't you Hinata-chan?"

Hinata: "That was completely different.  I follow those words even today, they give me strength and push me forward."

Sakura: "Today, they give me the strength to reach out to him, as you have."

Hinata: _Naruto-kun, my love for you is greater than hers.  I won't let her hurt you anymore... I promise_. "Byakugan!"

A kunai flew from her hand with deadly precision.  The pink topped kunoichi, caught off guard barely managed to avoid it.  A thin stream of blood appeared across Sakura's cheek.  This fight was going to be a difficult one.

Sakura: _Close range fighting isn't a good idea, that Jyuuken of her is_...

Hinata: ..._definitely unfair, one hit from that monster strength would brake me.  Naruto-kun_

Sakura: ... _What should I do?  A distraction? No, a long ranged assault_.

Hinata: _If I don't keep it that way her medical jutsu will give her the advantage.  Here goes nothing_.

Sakura struck, molding up a massive amount of chakra in her body, then releasing it precisely as her fist made contact with the ground.  At the exact same time, Hinata's foot stomped the ground in front of her as she shouted "Suiton: Enraged Geyser Attack!"

Both girls were sent flying; the earth gave way under Hinata who lost her footing and was nearly crushed by the crumbling dirt;  Sakura sustained a direct hit to the torso, shooting her back-first into a tree.  Both girls regained their footing.

Hinata: _She's as incredibly tough as Naruto-kun said.  I can't let this fight go on long, I_...

Sakura bear hugged a tree, removed it from the ground, then swung it horizontally at Hinata.  The raven haired girl reached out, instantly attached herself to the mighty club with her left hand and vaulted over it.  She drew out two smoke bombs from her pouch and threw them at her enemy.

Hinata: _I'll have to once again thank you for the gifts, Kiba-kun_.

Before she could counterattack, two kunai appeared from the smoke, exploding tags included.  Hinata arched her back, dodging the deadly projectiles, only to see the trunk of the tree behind her buckle from the explosion.

Hinata: "Jyuuken: Aqua Scissor Slice."

Supporting her weight on her hands, thin, long blades of water protruded from her feet, severing the falling hazard in half, providing much needed seconds to rotate out of danger and back into an upright defensive position.

Sakura charged at the obstacle.  Losing here was unacceptable.  She would have to place everything on this gambit, risking permanent damage to break through.  Naruto had done the same thing countless times, Sakura could do no less now.

Hinata dodged attack after attack.  Even a single hit would devastate her, a glancing touch from her medical jutsu would mean game over.  Naruto had done so much for everyone... for her.  This time she would do something for him without fail.

Sakura pressed her attack and it seemed that her fist would connect solidly with her rival's stomach.  Hinata brought both hands back to block, but how could she match up against the force of Sakura's attack?

Hinata: "Jyuuken: Bhuda Palm Backlash!"

The force of the impact sent them both once again sliding away, ramming through trees, rocks, and other hazards until their momentum died down.

Sakura:  "This is becoming pointless, Hinata-san.  Time to take things up a notch.  I'll end this with the next move."

Hinata: "You shall not pass!"

Gandalf: (appearing out of the forest) "My line, that's my line!"

Hinata: (dropping her stance for a second) "Oh, I'm sorry oji-san.  I thought you were dead though."

Gandalf: "You never watched past 'The Fellowship of the Ring'?"

Hinata: "I was so sad when you and the man who was shot with all the arrows died that I didn't see the second or third film."

Galdalf: "Well you really should, it's very good. I..."

Sakura: "AHEM!  Do you mind you old geezer?  We're having a decisive battle of love here."

Galdalf: (leaving and muttering) "Kids these days."

-- --

Sakura: "As I was saying so dramatically before interruption: This last attack will decide everything."

Hinata: "Then I won't hold anything back either.  I may disagree with you, but I respect your determination."

Sakura: "Same to you. Kuchyose no Jutsu!  Take it away boys!"

Sakura summoned 5 slugs who rushed away speedily (yeah, I know, but they do) and hid in the flora.

Sakura: *sigh* _I hate summoning those things... ewwwww....._

Hinata: *smiling* "Kuchyose no Jutsu!"

Sakura: "A bluff... wait... foxes?!"

Hinata: "No shit, sherlock.  You should know foxes are tricky and tough to beat.  Thanks for the help guys, deal with the extra enemies."

The foxes all wearing Konoha head protectors dashed off.

Sakura:  "Cute."

Hinata: "Thanks."

The two were fairly drained at this point and resorted to a last ditch effort, normal hand to hand.  Two minutes lasted without so much as a scratch landing on either one.  After that however, blow after blow was scored in succession.  Both girls pummeled each other quite viciously, but neither submitted to defeat.  One would trip the other only to visit the ground a second later.

It all boiled down to a girl fight.  Hair was being pulled, Hinata took a sharp bite to the shoulder, Sakura suffered an atomic wedgey, then the two started head butting each other until they both passed out.


==*Continued in next post*==
-- --


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 9, Installment One(Continuted)_ 




Sakura awoke with a splitting headache.  Her surroundings were quite blurry at the moment, though she thought she distinctly saw steam.  Hinata began to stir. When she opened her eyes, the view she saw was upside down.

Hinata: "Kyaaa!  Everything's upside down!"

Sakura: "Ugh... please shut-up.  I have the worst headache and I can't feel my face. Oh, I forgot that I screwed up the synapses that regulate your eyesight.  Here, this should help."

Sakura formed a few symbols, then poked Hinata in the head.  Pain in the form of pins and needles surged throughout her body, and her forehead throbbed in pain at the poking.

Sakura: "Where the hell are we?"

Hinata: "At the cabin's bath.... shimata! Naruto-kun is..."

Ino: "Out gathering ice for the two of you."

Ino strolled out from the cabin's rear door with some cups and several bottles of sake.

Ino: "This will help with the pain, but not the swelling.  Wow you two are idiots you know?  You went too far back there."

Hinata: "I was just... I couldn't let Naruto-kun be the object of such pain anymore... my heart can't bear to see him like that again."

Sakura: "I wouldn't be able to live with myself if he thought I hated him so much.  I really do love him, and I want him to know it."

Ino: *sigh* "Seems you two need to learn something.  That man's going to be the future Hokage.  If he doesn't have the stamina to weather all the emotions and problems life throws at him, he wouldn't be able to become Hokage.  I don't think Godaime-sama would have picked him if she didn't think he was capable of handling it.  Maybe you should have more faith in him instead of spouting about being his strength or loving him and such."

Gamakichi: "Pretty good advice coming from you.  Naruto sent me to tell you he's back.  Here's the ice-packs, and extra towels."

Gamakichi, the summoned frog, arrived on the scene, standing to the height of Ino's shoulder.

Ino:  "Thanks.  Tell him us girls are going to have some alone time in the bath."

Gamakichi: "Sure thing.  Oh, he brought some more food with him, he said to thank Hinata-chan for the food, and Ino-chan for the company, advice, and other thing."

Hinata & Sakura: "Ino-chan?!  Explain!"

Ino: "I scored some brownie points with him while you guys were passed out.  But he told me he's finally made up his mind!"

-- --
(back in konoha)

Sasuke: "...and he's been using that "ultimate taijutsu" move ever since."

Sai: "You mean to say that on you..."

Sasuke: "Don't say it.  I don't even want to think about that."

Sai: "I don't understand."

Sasuke: "About what?"

Sai: "Well, Anko asked me to do something similar, and said that Ino..."

Sasuke: "I think I've heard enough of that story."

Sai: "But I haven't even gotten to the good part."

Sasuke: "As far as I'm concerned, there's nothing good about that story."

Sai: "... so, aren't you supposed to be training or something?"

Sasuke: "What for?  All the people strong enough to give me a challenge left to meet up with Naruto."

Sai: "Even Bug-man, Lazy, bowl cut, and that Hyuuga guy?"

Sasuke: "They've all headed off. Hmmm, do you hear that?"

(in the distance)

Konohamaru:  "Who that hell are you to do that to Naruto-nichan?"

Hanabi: "Onee-san suffered because he never noticed her and the flat-chested girl kept getting in the way.  I just sped things along."

Moegi: "You fucking retarded bitch, I'll kill you for making Leader run away!"

Udon: (holding Moegi back) "Can't we all just get along?  I'm sure he'll be back soon."

Konohamaru:  "Tell us where they went or we'll beat the stuffing out of you."

Hanabi: "You guys?  Please!  Come back when you have someone really scary to back you up."

Sasuke: "Someone called for me?"

Their jaws dropped and their eyes widened, their skin broke out in goosebumps, and a hint of shaking showed at their knees.

Sasuke:  "Why don't you fill me in on the entire story." He activated his cursed seal, stage one, and Sharingan for added affect.

Sai:  "Overcompensating for a small..."

Sasuke shot Sai a look of death.

Sai:  "...time to hit the 'ole dusty trail."


*Spoiler*: _Next time_ 



No time for girls, disaster strikes.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 25, 2007)

I NEED MORE!!!!!!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Dude, I just gave you like 3 hours worth of writing...
If I start writing now, you'll be asleep, or I'll fall asleep, it's 5:33 here lol
Maybe just a tidbit?


----------



## Fuse (Mar 25, 2007)

Sry its almost 9AM where I am. I just got up and I wanted fic for breakfast.

P.S. did you read the new chapters of my novel?


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Part 9, Installment 2 (short)
A/N: Just a lead in for you since you asked so nicely.


*Spoiler*: _Feelings, nothing more that feelings_ 




--At the Cabin--
(rushing into the room)

Ino/Sakura/Hinata: Naruto-kun!

Hinata: "Byakugan!  He's not here."  She spoke in a sad tone.

Ino:  "That boy is elusive as ever.  Oh, there's a note."

Sakura: "Everyone:  Went out on a walk to clear my head.  Don't kill each other until I get back, or was it don't kill each other?  I picked up some chocolates and flowers that you girls seem to like so much, so do whatever it is you do with them instead of fighting.  I'll be back in an hour."

Ino:  "Sound like him."

Hinata: "There's something written on the back.  P.S.  Thanks again for the food Hinata, it was great.  You'll make a great wife one day.  Oh, and don't mention the bath to the others."

Ino/Sakura: "What about the bath?"

-- --
(out in the woods)

Naruto: "... so that's basically my dilemma.  To be perfectly honest I'm starting to like all three of them, but it wouldn't be fair to the others not to pick one, plus, if I'm going to be Hokage, I need to be a decisive person.  What do you think?"

The squirrel rubbed its nose with both paws, walked in a circle, then stared at him.

Naruto: "I know what you mean, this entire thing is so confusing.  Any of the three would probably make a great companion for Hokage, but I'd like to be sure which one I like the most and would spend the rest of my life with." *sigh*

"Why don't you just pick Hinata-sama?  I don't think you could ask for more love than she's willing to give.  Plus she has a nice rack and a really extensive undergarment collection."

Naruto: "You're pretty knowledgeable for a squirrel."

Neji: "Actually, it was me."

Naruto: "I know, you can't be Hokage if everyone can sneak up on you.  I was hoping that joke would be funnier."

Neji: "Still can't decide?"

Naruto: "Nope.  By the way, you really shouldn't be telling people your cousin has a nice rack, people will get the wrong idea."

Neji: "I'm not that perverted."

Naruto: "I heard that you stole Ten-Ten's underwear from her room.  While she was sleeping.  The underwear she was sleeping in."

Neji: "A man can't back down from a challenge.  Plus I'm already dating someone."

Naruto: "No way!  Who?"

Neji: "The nurse at the academy."

Naruto: "Get out!"

Neji: "Seriously."

Naruto: "Wow."

Neji: "So tell me about your time with Ino."

-- --
(earlier in the bath)

Ino: "I thought all my plans were busted when Sakura showed up, destroying that whole building.  So I just took control of her, picked myself up and headed on down to Naruto's apartment."

Sakura: *hiccup* "The Buushin was like super nervous when we got there because all the knowledge from the dispelled buushins returns to the others.  Anyway, he was like expecting us, so he answered the door in the pajamas he wears, you know with the funny nightcap, he still wears it!"

Hinata: "KAWAII! And to think he didn't have it to sleep in all this week... I'm so sad, I should sleep with him again!

Ino: Hahahaha, we've all slept with him, havent' we?  For a guy that's trying to do the right thing, he sure gets into bed with a lot of women!  Things are looking up for me!"

Hinata: "Mmm, no.  You see he had this really ugly fangirl with a big crush on him over at the traditional clothing shop, and he, he, he didn't even pay attention to her."

Sakura: "But wasn't that because she was ug... uhg... ugly?"

Hinata: "Sure, she was really, really ungly, um, ugly with huge breasts, clear skin, and shiny hair, and he teeth were really sparlying.... ugly! But she practically dropped her panties and bent over for him!"

Ino: "I've done that before!"

Sakura: "He just dumped her though?  I can't imagine him doing that... even though I hit him so much... even though I was just talking to a fake, he wantsteds to sex me!  Like you know, woo woo!"

Hinata: "No no, Narupo-kum is too nice a guy to do that... So I walksed in there and said, 'Listen bitch, you're way too butt ugly for Naruto, he needs a real woman, like me' then I flashed him and he said 'Oh baby you're so freakin' hot, have my babies'!"

Ino: "I want babies!"

Sakura: "Hah!  If only Sasuke had said that to me, I'd be all up in his junk!"

-- --
(somewhere outside of konoha)

Sasuke: *sneeze*

Sai: "Grosse cover your mouth when you sneeze."

Sasuke: "It's okay.  I don't have your habits.  Man-juice isn't going to spew from my mouth just because I sneeze."

Sai: "Penis gag... I get it now."

Sasuke: "I miss you Kakashi."

Sai: "If you miss him you should just edit him into your photos, like these ones I found at Ino's place."

Sasuke: "... that's really sick you know that, seriously I... this one doesn't have you in it, just her."

Sai: "Must have gotten it by mistake."

Sasuke: "I'll just keep this one then, so I can... return it to her later."

Sai: "Yeah, make sure you wipe it off before you return it to her. Not that the whore would mind."

Sasuke: "The more I hang out with you, the more I'm turning into Neji.  At least Naruto is normal."

Sai: "If Naruto is normal I'll suck your..."

Sasuke: "I hate you."


----------



## Fuse (Mar 25, 2007)

LOL!! That was good. Keep it up.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry about that, it was just a stall so I could catch up on some sleep.  I'll have something with more substance later on.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome. I cant wait!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn. I haven't finished reading, but wow you are having me laughing every chapter.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Please address all complaints to management... er, here in the thread.  

I don't neg rep people for posting their opinion (dislike) of my work, but if you're so appalled at this fic as being "not so funny" don't be so scared to leave your name when you neg rep me 

If you have an honest opinion with reasoning, then no harm done.

Okay, unpleasantness aside more story coming up.

I'm a Naru/Hina fan myself:
-Naruto deserves to have someone love him unconditionally
-They're a very sweet couple
-They're very similar

However, denying something between Naru/Saku is a bit sad, isn't it?
-They've got a bond of trust
-They know each other inside and out (nothing perverted mind you)
-Love is something that grows with closeness

At the moment it's way too early to say how things will turn out in the manga.

As for this story?  Well, just trying to hold the suspense as long as possible.  Naruto needs to make a hard choice between people he has strong feelings for.


----------



## Insein (Mar 25, 2007)

Excellent additions, bradman.  I love the way you throw in humor at the best times.  The fight scene between Hinata and Sakura was about to get full on serious then you throw gandalf in there.  I love it.  

Keep it going man.


----------



## Insein (Mar 25, 2007)

BTW, just ignore the neg repers.  Just a bunch of kids that like to hate on things but are too childish to give their names.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 26, 2007)

Bleh, I just like to offset neg rep with pos rep.

I have a few paragraphs written but I'm the healer in a raid atm.  I'll crank out something before 3am pacific or so.

-scratch that computer reset before I could save


----------



## makemytime (Mar 26, 2007)

great fight!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 26, 2007)

Part 9, Installment 3
A/N: 10 chapters seems like a few too little now, especially since each chapter has been so short, not to mention my numbering system seems to be a bit irregular.


*Spoiler*: _Mission Start - Finding Meaning_ 




--On a walk deep in the woods of Konoha--

Naruto: "...and that's the best reasoning I can come up with.  I trust in the other two to be alright with the decision, they're strong enough to move on without me beside them."

Neji: "..."

Naruto: "Did I say something wrong?"

Neji: "I'm a little disappointed."

Naruto: *sigh* "I thought there was something wrong with the method I used to pick the right girl."

Neji: "That's not it.  I'm disappointed in myself.  I didn't think you could make your decision in such a well thought out way."

Naruto: *laughing* "You've changed so much since we first met!  I like you a lot better this way."

Neji: *letting out a short chuckle* "Seeing the world through Uzumaki Naruto's eyes makes everything different."

Naruto: "I guess it does, I..." Naruto paused to look off in the distance. "...I see, looks like we have company."

--Back at the Cabin--

Ino: "I'm so bored... I wish Naruto-kun would come back I want to have some fun."

Sakura: "If you're so bored, why don't you just go home Ino-pig?"

Ino: "As much as Naruto would love to see you two wrestle naked in the mud, I think I'll stick around and make sure that doesn't happen."

Sakura: "... I just thought of something."

Ino: "Hmm?"

Sakura: "Naruto brought extra towels because there weren't enough, and you said he had been asleep most of the time he was here, Hinata-chan."

Hinata: "Hai, what about it?"

Sakura: "He looked awfully clean and smelled awfully good when he picked us up from the woods."

Ino: "Wow... I'm surprised you remember him hoisting the two of you over his shoulder after your brawl.  But what's you're point?"

Sakura slowly cranked her head toward Hinata, eyes wide and pupils dead white, her eyebrow twitching.

Sakura: "You were in the bath with him, weren't you?"

Ino: *shrug* "What's wrong with that?"

Sakura: "They didn't have enough towels, so they were in there naked."

Ino: "How shrewd.  I still don't see what's wrong with it."

Sakura: "If he's been asleep... she was doing things to him in the bath while he was asleep.  She already did it to him at his apartment!"

Ino: *cracking her knuckles* "Oh ho.  I get it now.  Well, I can't have you getting that close to him without me there... er... my permission."

Hinata started darting her eyes around the room.  The situation was becoming bad for her.  He eyes rested on the front door and she put on a look of surprise.

Hinata: "Na-Naruto-kun, you're back?"

The other two turned to face the door, hinding the kunai they had pulled out behind their backs, and saying "Welcome back, Naruto-kun" in unison.  Before they could look back Hinata dove out the window and they each smacked herself in the head before sprinting to the door.

They nearly bowled over the young man standing at the door as they crashed through it.  When the girls regained their senses, Ino shouted "What... what are you doing here?"

As Hinata dove out the window, she was so surprised at the figure standing there that she had no time to react.  He caught the girl in his arms.  His grip was firm, his muscles powerful.  She felt her weight totally supported in his arms, the shining aura of the sun behind his head as she looked up.  She threw her arms around his neck, hugging him tightly.

Naruto: "Nice entrance.  It's no dynamic entry but I'm definitely impressed."

Hinata: "Thank god! Naruto-kun ... you came back for me."

Naruto: "I'm glad to see you too.  But right now, we've got something important to do."

-- --
(sitting in the cabin, eating)

Ino: "What the hell is going on exactly?  Explain it to me propperly"

Shikamaru: "The situation is this: The Hidden Village of Sand was attacked yesterday by an invading army from lightning.  They moved in fast, killed a lot of people, destroyed key installations then fled when Gaara began the counter attack.  Even though they've been driven back to the edge of the Wind Country's territory, a smaller group infiltrated Sand's secret scrolls room and took some very important and powerful scrolls.  Seems as though this smaller group intends to take the longer route back and skirt through southern Fire Country territory.  This group is considered elite, so Godaime-sama has classified this as an S-Class top priority mission."

Neji: "We're to catch them, but even Gaara was unable to scratch these guys or catch them."

Shikamaru: "It's simple.  We're going to ambush them, and we have more power here than most armies would.  Choji and Lee will be catching up in a little bit."

Naruto: "Before we go, I need to have a talk alone with the girls, separately."

-- --

*Spoiler*: _continued in next installment_ 



had to cut it to fit


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 9, Installment 4_ 




(With Ino atop the trees)

Ino: "Confession time?"

Naruto: "You would never be my first pick for a wife.  I'm flattered you have real feelings for me, and if you wouldn't mind, I'm going to need an adviser for Hokage.  You may act loosely, however I value your opinions."

Ino: "... it wasn't what I was hoping for, but thank you.  I'll gladly accept, for your sake, Hokage-sama."

Naruto: "I'm not quite Hokage yet... and Ino... if I didn't have them, I'd have gladly accepted you."

Ino: "Thank you... I have received your feelings."

Naruto turned to leave, as she watched his departing form descend to the cabin, a single tear fell to the floor.

Ino: "... Naruto... sama."

-- --
(Walking through the woods)

Several minutes passed in silence.  Sakura didn't know what to expect.  It felt like years had passed since the two had met, since that sad pulse of chakra crashed through the village.  She felt alone once again, even with so many people around.  The silence between the two became unbearable.

Sakura: "Naruto, I never ..."

Naruto: "I know."

Sakura: "... it wasn't..."

Naruto: "I know."

Sakura regarded him for what seemed like minutes.  Finally he turned and smiled that big stupid grin that he always showed.

Naruto: "I was in shock for a while, so it didn't come to me right away.  I've had plenty of time to think, though."

Sakura: "Then... you know how I feel.  You know that I love you?"

Naruto: *meeting her gaze* "I've known all your feelings for years.  So much so that my heart pained every time you felt sad."

Sakura: "Then, do you love me too?  You've been saying so for years."

Naruto stopped in his tracks, and so did she.

Naruto: "Sakura-chan, I'm an adult now.  I've been selfishly chasing down my dreams for years.  Tsunade-baachan is making me Hokage in less than 6 months time.  I can't act like the kid I was, because I have a responsibility to the village."

Sakura: "You... can't mean... you'd sacrifice everything... everything between us for ..."

Naruto: "Before I can become Hokage, I have to settle things with Sasuke once and for all.  Watch our battle for yourself, then you won't have any hesitation choosing between us."

Sakura: "But the one I love is..."

Naruto: "Love isn't something you can dive into without all of your conviction.  You should know, because I learned that from you."

Sakura: "..."  

Her lips pursed to say something, but couldn't.  She looked into his eyes, endless puddles of strength lie in them.  She closed the gap between them.  Her arms reached up to his shoulders.  Her eyes closed, her head angled up toward him.  Then she felt his all too short embrace.

Naruto turned to leave and meet the last girl, leaving Sakura to sit with her thoughts in silence.

-- --
(Sitting by the stream)

Hinata's face seemed as if it would burst, blood spilling out of her all too red cheeks.  She stared at the ground, poking some dirt around with a twig.  The sound of Naruto's breathing overshadowed the sound of the stream, the birds, everything else; nothing existed to her with the exception of him breathing in and out.  She savored the air, it's taste was crisp and fresh, if not slightly cold.  The warmth in her arms and legs somehow eroded away, a shiver running through her body.

Naruto scooted next to the girl and put his arm around her.  She felt his warmth exude through to the exposed skin on the back of her neck, and the chill she felt melted away.  The shivering remained.

Naruto: "You're cold.  I'm sorry to drag you out here."

She turned her head to face him.  She stared in his eyes, so deeply that she saw her own reflection.

Hinata: "Not at all, I'm just happy you would meet with me again.  We've become very close lately."

Naruto turned his sights to the stream.

Naruto: *smiling* "Closer than I've been to almost anyone in my lifetime."

He let the words hang, and drift through the air before continuing.

Naruto: "If I asked you to return to the village and wait for me, would you?"

Hinata: "...why?"

Naruto: "This is a dangerous mission.  You've taken very good care of me, and I want to be sure you're safe before I take this task on.  If I were to lose you I..."

He had no more time to speak for his fiery words words were quelled by the gentle caress of her lips.  After a while, he needed air, so he finally detached himself, gasping for breath, his heart racing.

Hinata: "I've waited many years for you, Naruto-kun.  My heart has finally reached yours, and after the last few weeks, I believe... no I trust that your heart has reached back.  I will not leave your side.  I will be your strength."

Naruto: "Hinata, I could die on this mission... you could... die."

Hinata: "I've said it before, Naruto-kun.  If you are to die, you will not leave this world in solitude as you have lived in it.  My life and yours are bonded, nothing will come between that."

Naruto: "What if I told you I've chosen to be with Sakura?  You should go home because that's what I've chosen!"

She flicked him on the forehead.

Hinata: "I don't need byakugan to see right through you.  You love me.  Don't run away.  Don't take back your words.  Isn't that your way of the ninja?"

Naruto: "That's completely unfair!"

Hinata: *giggling* "Even if you fell in love with her, love is a war.  I won't give up on you so easily."

She stood and turned to leave, but she paused, turned and held out her hand.

Hinata: "Come on, everyone's waiting for you, Hokage-sama!"

The smile on her face couldn't lose.  Grinning back, he took her hand, laughing as they strode back to their friends.


*Spoiler*: _Sai's chapter preview_ 



Sai: "Sai here.  I'm sure everyone's more interested in my sexual orientation that what's going on in the next installment but... OUCH!"
Sasuke: "Next installment: Enter the Dragon!  Look forward to it."
Sai: "You made me bite my tongue"
Sasuke: "You deserve it."
Sai: "And you deserve to enter her dragon!"
Sasuke: "You have no idea what's funny."
Sai: "I've read Serac's 'Fetish, what's a Fetish?' What's funny is you singing 'It's raining men'."
Sasuke: "Someone help me..."


----------



## Insein (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL, great additions.  Nice note of the "Fetish" FF at the end there.  

This is why i like your fic.  It is all out hillarious at times then turns sappy on you when your not looking.  Can't wait to see who he chooses.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 26, 2007)

haha, you're so damn fast on the reading too, always the first to it.

His decision won't be revealed until the final chapter, so we'll being going back and forth in suspense until the conclusion.  But I have a surprise in mind for that too.

Sappy at times, funny at times, I try not to make it all too serious, but I've definitely moved this from the original intention of all funny and romantic.

Well we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Insein (Mar 26, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> haha, you're so damn fast on the reading too, always the first to it.
> 
> His decision won't be revealed until the final chapter, so we'll being going back and forth in suspense until the conclusion.  But I have a surprise in mind for that too.
> 
> ...



Eh, I have so much time to kill between classes usually.  My one class is 4-5:15 then my next is 7:25-9.  So i have plenty of time to waste.  When its all done you'll have to post it on Fanfiction.net or somewhere just to get it all down in one place with no interrupting posts.


----------



## momo (Mar 26, 2007)

great ff keep it up


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 26, 2007)

lol,this is like that show where that little man stayed in a house with 20 women and he had to pick one for his wife.^^


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 26, 2007)

I Happen to like its raining men *pouts his lower lip* But yes. I will die if you dont update. and by the by. I think i might be done with chapter seven soon, MrBradMan. so be sure to check if my thing reposts.

Back on topic! I love the Naruto Hinata pairing. Mostly i love hinata, narutos a bonus. but i must be off! Farewell.


----------



## makemytime (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice updates. I expect that the mission will be very good.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 27, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> I Happen to like its raining men *pouts his lower lip* But yes. I will die if you dont update. and by the by. I think i might be done with chapter seven soon, MrBradMan. so be sure to check if my thing reposts.
> 
> Back on topic! I love the Naruto Hinata pairing. Mostly i love hinata, narutos a bonus. but i must be off! Farewell.



You mean update as in right now?  I'm playing world of warcraft atm.  You didn't just read that chapter I wrote today?

There'll be should be something waiting for you by morning, hopefully


----------



## Insein (Mar 27, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> You mean update as in right now?  I'm playing world of warcraft atm.  You didn't just read that chapter I wrote today?
> 
> There'll be should be something waiting for you by morning, hopefully



And of course ill be there to review within minutes, lol.  Nah tommorrow i might not get to read it till later since i have class early then chores.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 27, 2007)

Part 9, Installment 5

A/N: *yawn* Damn these are getting longer.  I'm a bit sleepy so I'll make this short but updating everyday seems to keep people satisfied.  Anybody else surprised with Hinata?  I was, and I wrote the damn thing.  She's progressing quite well.  If Sakura wants to come out on top she's going to have to pull a miracle out of her ass... well she did survive that fight with Sasori, I suppose we'll see.


*Spoiler*: _Tidings of War, we come bearing gifts_ 




--Back at the Cabin, yet again--

Naruto: "... and right when I was about to get hit, my buushin sneaked up behind the guy and pulled his pants down.  It was classic!  He even had boxer shorts with little hearts on them, I almost feel sorry for the guy."

Hinata: *can't stop laughing* "Ahahahah... I ... hahaha... please, no more... hahhahaha...  can't breath!"

Apparently she found this story far funnier that it was, because her arms were holding her sides, and Naruto was guiding her along through the doorway.  When they entered everyone turned to look and stare.

Naruto: "What?"

The two other girls looked at each other, back at Hinata, then back at each other again.  When the two of them had returned from their conversations, each had come back withdrawn, with solemn expressions, and nothing to say.  Hinata, on the other hand, was plagued with laughter.

Lee: "Naruto-kun, Chouji and I are here, our forces are all assembled.  Before we left, Godaime-sama asked that you take charge of this mission."

Naruto: "Huh?  I've never led a mission with anyone my own age, let alone made up of anything but gennin.  Why am I in charge?"

Shikamaru: "Naruto, you're going to be Hokage in about 5 months.  If you can't lead a team like this, maybe you should consider a new career, like taste tester, or village idiot."

Ino: *giving a swift punch to shika's head* "Right.  I've compiled an inventory of all our equipment, a map of the area, and calculated the farthest distance they could have traveled in the available time.  I've also taken count of our rations."

Naruto: *speechless for a minute* "Good work."

Ino: *smiling* "Will you be needing anything else?  Something to drink or I could make you some food before we set out?"

Naruto: *looking serious* "Put your head together with Shikamaru and find the best terrain to ambush the enemy.  I want you to organize the team into ambushers and pair up with one other person for infiltration.  You're our only infiltration specialist."

Ino: *smiling widely* "Hai, Naruto-sama!"

Shikamaru: "Sama? ... I'm starting to hate him more."

Chouji: *laughing* "If you wanted that respect *chomp* you should have become Hokage yourself.  But you're not blond enough for the job."

Naruto: "Sakura, we could probably use some herbs and other medicinal stuff or something to help out.  Go get whatever you can in the next 15 minutes.  Hinata will help you."

Sakura: "Hai, Naruto."  _I'll pry some answers out of her while we do_.

Lee: "What about the rest of us?"

Naruto: "Chouji, keep eating, you're gonna need lots of stamina for this.  Neji, have Ino and Shikamaru give you some spots to scout out, and find their exact location on the double.  Lee.."

Lee: "Hai!"

Naruto: "Get me a ham sandwich."

Lee: "Ossu... what??"

Naruto: "I can't think on an empty sandwich, I mean stomach."

Lee: "Where am I going to find a ham sandwich here?  And why am I finding a ham sandwich?"

Naruto: "A ninja is supposed to look underneath the underneath.  When you find the sandwich, you'll know the true meaning of why I asked you for it."

Lee: "I get it!  I'll be back in a flash!" -- Rock Lee sped out the door.

Neji: "Naruto, if you screw with Lee's mind, you'll leave me with nothing fun to do."

Naruto: "I just wanted to know if Fuzzy-brows would do it.  I guess some people never change." 

He looked at Ino busy at work.  She noticed him watching her, looked back and winked at him.

Naruto: "... and others change for the better."  _Makes it kinda hard not to want her... I probably shouldn't be thinking about that now... especially with this business between Sakur... Hinata and me.  I hope Sakura makes her decision soon, it would make things a lot easier on Hinata and me.  I hope Ino will be okay though._

-- --
Somewhere in the Fire Country Woods

Sai: "She told me that she left Orochimaru because she wasn't into his lava lamp collection, but the way I see it, he dumped her."

Sasuke: "Hey Sai, it's a bit of a trip, have this sucker, you suck on it and it's got like 30 different flavors embedded in it.

Sai: "Thanks!"

15 minutes later.

Sai: "Ah sann weel mah songue"

Sasuke: "You can't feel your tongue because I put a local anesthetic in your sucker, sucker.  Now I can have a few hours of quiet."

Sai took out a picture book and made a drawing.  He then pointed from the picture to Sasuke.

Sasuke: "... I have a small penis?! Grand Fireball Technique."


*Spoiler*: _next time_ 



to be continued, on the move, camp infiltration


----------



## Insein (Mar 27, 2007)

HA!  Lee get me a ham sandwhich.  Classic.

Gotta run but I'll review more later.  Nice installment.  It seems Ino actually is becoming more mature in this story as it progresses.

Edit: And im back sooner than i thought because my class was canceled.  

Anyway, i like the progression of the girls and Naruto himself.  Can't wait to see how he does as a leader.  I'm sure it'll be a happy ending either way.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 27, 2007)

You should have had Gaara there and Naruto telling him to get him a cookie. Gaara want Naruto's cookie.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 27, 2007)

Part 10, Installment 1

A/N: Finally, I can stop using "Back at the Cabin" after this installment.  Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: _Testing Skills_ 




--Still at the freakin' Cabin, it's starting to get cramped in there--

Ino: "All preparations are complete.  We're ready to head out."

Naruto: "Good work Ino.  I'll be counting on your assistance in the future as well."

Ino: (blushing a/n: wtf?) "You can count on me Naruto-sama."

Naruto: *hands behind neck, smiling* "You don't have to call me sama yet."

Ino: "You're the one who should get used to it.  You're going to be Hokage so get a grip, Hokage-sama."

Naruto: *Walking off through the door* "Then I'll make a move first.  I appreciate the gesture."

Ino: *whispering* "Naruto... sama... I might still have a chance yet.  I'll stay by your side however this turns out.  You never know what will happen with that guy."

A loud crashing sound, a scream of "Kyaa!" from Hinata, and "Get a grip Naruto-kun!" from Sakura, came from outside.

Ino: *giggling* "For all the changes he's made, he still makes me laugh."

-- --
(En Route)

Naruto:  "Did you guys think up a way for Neji to signal us with out being spotted?

Shikamaru: "There's no way we'd be as irresponsible as you to forget..."

Ino would have smacked him out of the tree if someone else hadn't accidentally left an illusionary tree branch conveniently in his path.

Sakura: "Shikamaru, are you alright?" she asked as she winked at Hinata who
smiled, put hand over her mouth and laughed. _Good, her guard is down_.  "So, what did you and Naruto discuss in the woods that made you two come back in such a good mood?"
--

Ino: "Hai, Naruto-sama.  We came up with this twin seal.  Neji has one on him, when he encounters the enemy, the middle of this seal will burn away and form an arrow in the direction we need to head, so... ah, and here it is, we're headed south-west."

Naruto halted the party.  He had them split into pairs.  Chouji and Sakura would be in the rear, to give support to the other teams if they were attacked by following up with the strongest attacks.  Hinata and Lee would be in the middle.  Using her byakugan, she could monitor the area and Lee could intercept anyone try to flank the team.  Naruto and Ino were taking point, Naruto summoned a small tracking frog to make sure there were no strange smells ahead.  Once they continued, Ino spoke up.

Ino: "Naruto-sama, why are we on point?  You shouldn't be risking yourself like this, and I don't know if I can provide the back up you need to fend anyone off."

Naruto: "It's fine, it's fine.  For one, there's no way I'd let anyone on my team get hurt so easily;  two, I trust in everyone on this team to pull their weight, including you; and three, the job of a Hokage is to protect everyone in the village, don't worry, I'd die to protect you."

Ino stared wordlessly at him, mouth open, lips quivering.  He put his arm around her while in mid-air (a/n: smooth!) and gripped her right arm.

Naruto: *smiling* "If you keep staring at me, you're going to fall.  If I hadn't held you, you'd have taken a nasty dive at the ground."

Ino turned a shade of red that would make Hinata jealous, and pulled quickly away from him.  Unfortunately Naruto still had somewhat of a grip on her, and when she moved his hand slipped a bit, tearing about ninety percent of the back of her already small top.

Realizing what he had done, he knew something bad was going to happen to him, probably in the form of a rock thrown at his head.  Nothing happened to him though.  What he did feel though was a pair of killer intents coming from behind him, aimed at a certain woman with a backless outfit.

A kunai with a note attached lodged itself ahead of the two.  Ino picked it up only to crumple it up and toss it away.

Naruto: "Something important?"

Ino: "J-just a status report from the back, we're doing fine."  _Are you kidding me?  Why do they think I'm flirting with him during a mission?  And isn't a death threat a bit much?_

Looking back, Ino couldn't tell which girl had sent the note from the look on their faces, but she definitely didn't want to find out.

-- -- 

Another 10 minutes passed by without incident.  Naruto put up a hand signal indicating a silent halt to the party.  He turned to Hinata, flashed 2 fingers over his eyes, pointed at her, then spun them in a circle overhead.  She nodded, then expanded the view of her byakugan around the area.

She deactivated her ability.  She held up a single finger, spun it in a circle, then shrugged.  Naruto nodded.  He put his hand over his mouth, tapping his index finger for a minute. He mouthed the word "map" to Ino.

She handed him the map, and after some quick scanning on the map, he folded it up and motioned for everyone to gather up by him.

Naruto: "Ahem, Shikamaru, take Chouji, Sakura, Lee, and Neji to this spot upstream, there's a 25 foot waterfall that should make for a good ambush point, and it seems they've been following the river to guide them through here.  Hinata, Ino, and I will infiltrate the camp.  Take this seal, if something goes wrong, it'll burn up and we'll need you to make a rescue attempt."

Ino, Sakura, Hinata: "You can't go!"

Naruto held up a hand at the three now staring and blushing at him.

Naruto: "I've made my decision.  Right now I need you to do your assigned jobs to the best of your ability.  I'm trusting in all of you to make this plan work."

Shikamaru: "That'd be great, but Neji's not here. On top of that I think you're being a bit reckless."

Naruto: "We can't win in this situation without a few risks.  And Neji..."

Two Naruto kage buushins dropped out of the treetops, Neji being strong armed by the two.

Naruto: "Is right here."

Neji: "Ahaha, he caught me."

Naruto: "Alright mission start time is in 1 hour, we'll hopefully meet up at the ambush point in three.  Ino and Hinata, we're going to discuss strategy before  we move in.  Everyone move out."

Only one person in the ambushing team felt uneasy as she left Naruto with two girls who had an entire hour alone with him before the mission commenced.

-- Back at the Cabin--

Sasuke: "No one's here."

Sai: "They were here less than two hours ago, they doused the fire before they left.  It's still slightly damp."

Sasuke:  "They left in a hurry.  Something's going down, and it isn't Ino after a few drinks."

Sai: "Or a penis after looking at a fat guy, I mean chick."

Sasuke: *slapping his forehead* "Lets pick up their trail, I'm getting a bad feeling."


*Spoiler*: _infiltration surprise_ 



Unexpected occurrences in the camp of the shinobi of the Hidden Village of Cloud


----------



## Insein (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool Edition.  Man Ino is growing on him eh.  Your leaving this wide open.


----------



## makemytime (Mar 28, 2007)

this sounds like a novel- a piece of art, great job!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, i didn't see it i guess Ha ha, But yes, nice updates! If i could rep you again i would. I cant wait for the next update. Love your fanfic!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 28, 2007)

Part 10 Installment 2

A/N  Halfway through this fanfic, I think I went offtrack from where it was originally intended to go.  I honestly didn't intend for any missions, battles, or extreme drama to occur.  It was supposed to turn out as just a simple comedy, in somewhat the same style an Serac, who was the inspiration for this fic.  I got carried away with my writing, and well, here we are.  I'd like to thank everyone for the support, and I'll be posting this on fanfiction.net as soon as the 3 day waiting period is up.  Well, enjoy today's installment.


*Spoiler*: _Intrigue at Camp Cloud_ 




--Not far from the Cloud Ninja's temporary camp--

Naruto: "... and that's how it's done.  Any questions? Hai, Ino."

Ino: "Naruto-sama..."

Naruto: "Hai?"

Ino: "What does making curry ramen have to do with the mission?"

Naruto: "Nothing, but explaining the infiltration procedure is going to be so short that we needed a fun way to pass the time.  In fact we still have another 25 minutes before the mission starts.  Any suggestions to pass the time?"

Ino and Hinata looked at each other, at Naruto, back at each other, then raised their hands.

Naruto: "We don't have the kind of time for whatever perverted thing you're thinking about." 

He paused for a minute to let the mental image sink in before waving the thought bubble away with his hands.

Naruto: "Here's the plan.  First Ino will use her body transfer jutsu to take over one of the patrolling sentries.  She'll take this pouch full of special kunai, and begin the search for the scrolls.  Hinata will transform into one of the other patrolman and assist her, using byakugan to locate the scrolls, and then you'll leave.  I'll create a diversion to allow you to escape, and we'll head to the ambush point at full speed.  Without masking our trail, they'll follow straight in and we'll escape."

Ino: "That's very well thought out, but won't the guards be missed by the other patrols?

Naruto: "Not if I'm pretending to be them."

-- --
(at the ambush point)

Shikamaru: "Keep damming up the river guys, I want them to be completely overwhelmed when they reach here so we can reach konoha before they know what hit them. Neji, how long until you get the kunai trap set?

Neji: "15 minutes after mission start time.  But this will cover all the defense and escape routes.  We're using most of our kunai and explosive tags though, shouldn't we save more than two each?"

Shikamaru: "Naruto said this was going to be a gamble at best, so we're going to make sure this trap is perfect.  If we get into more trouble than this, someone will end up sacrificing himself as a rearguard for the others, so I'd rather that this ambush be perfect."

Sakura took a look around as she planted another exploding tag.  Everything was starting to shape up well, but each time she thought about Naruto and the others returning, she could only imagine them soaked in blood.  Even with all the training she had gone through, she felt powerless in this situation.  Just then she remembered something.  She fished a scrap of paper out of her pocket, and unraveled it.

The charm read "For a safe return."  It was something he had given to her the day they went after Sasuke and Itachi.  "This time, we won't fail, and Team 7 will return home together.  This I promise." - The words echoed in her mind.

-- --

(Near the Cloud's camp)
After several games of slap hands, janken (paper rock scissors), and shiritori (use the last syllable/character of a word to start the next i.e. risu, sukonbu, buta, tai, ibiki, kirin), the three finally went to work.

As expected a patrol wondered by, and were quickly dispatched.  Naruto used his "sexy sexy no jutsu" to transform into a beautiful naked woman, distracting the unassuming guards, the first one, a rather bulky male, was captured by Ino's body switch jutsu.  Hinata knocked the second one out with a chop to back of the neck and 3 well placed Jyuuken hits.

Naruto checked the area to see if they followed a certain pattern on their patrol.

Naruto: "Cocky guys, they've been walking the same trail over and over again."

Naruto made two kage buushins and transformed into the patrolmen.  The k.b.s walked off on the patrol path while the original dragged the captives off into the forest.

Naruto: "If you take more than 30 minutes, people will get suspicious and figure out that the patrol is still walking around while 'off duty' in the camp.  Use the special kunai if you get into trouble, and you'll have a short distraction."

Ino & Hinata: "Roger."

Naruto: "One more thing."

The girls cocked their heads and furrowed their brows in question.

Naruto: "Don't have too much fun in there.  Come back to me, alive."

The image of two burly male ninja blush and grinning at him wasn't really the sort of image he had in mind, but he had no time to complain.

-- --
(In the camp)

The pair wandered into camp inconspicuously.  As they walked they took note of the number of people, nodding their heads in acknowledgment of the other shinobi who looked at them.  One of the ninja stopped them as they approached the center of the camp where food was being prepared.

Random Ninja:  "Kenji, Ichiro, why have you abandoned your post?"

Ino: *thinking quickly* "There's nothing out there.  Those foolish weak Leaf shinobi are nowhere to be found, and the Sand ninja were easily fooled.  Kenji wanted something to eat, so we left plenty of traps so we could take a quick break."

The cloud ninja regarded her closely.  He squinted his left eye while looking her up and down.  Then he laughed and patted her on the shoulder.

Random Ninja: "Fine fine, but don't make a habit out of it Kenji, we're not out of the woods yet, so to speak."

Luckily for Ino, it's common enough to refer to oneself in the third person when speaking Japanese.

They sat down and grabbed some plates of what might be mistaken for food if you were some sort of survivalist living in the woods, being hunted by the law.  Hinata activated her byakugan while Ino faked eating.

Hinata:  "Command tent, there's three scrolls that have some wierd chakra applied to them... wait, why is she here?"

Ino: "Who?"

Hinata: "Temari, and she's being held by some swordsmen."

-- continued in next post --


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ Installment 2 continued_ 





They had no time to discuss the matter.  For the mission to succeed they'd have to grab the scrolls, and hope they could free the imprisoned ally in the confusion.

The distraction would commence in one minute.  The girls readied themselves.  They started to wander toward the command tent when shouts rang out from the opposite side of the camp from their entry point.


Random bloodied Ninja: "Hurry, get the commander, we're in trouble."

Reito, the Cloud Ninja Commander was a menacing figure.  He stood to 5'11 tall, had a compact, but overly muscled body.  he wore a black turbin that shrowded the top portion of his head and draped a mask over his eyes with thin slits for him to see out of.  Three massive claw mark scars traversed his face, however appeared to pattern themselves in the form of lightning.

He wore a black cloak, taloned gloves; everything else was standard issue clound shinobi attire.

Reito:  "Why did you summon me?  What could be so important?  We can only rest here for another 10 hours before we continue."

Random bloodied Ninja: "They came, those Konoha shinobi have come to kill us all!"

Reito:  "Nonsense, it would take the Hokage herself to give us any sort of real challenge.  Why are you so afraid?"

Random bloodied Ninja: "It's them, Copy Ninja Kakashi, and him...."

Reito: "Who?" he said, eyebrow raised.

Random bloodied Ninja: "Uchiha.  Uchiha Sasuke.  The sharingan users."

Reito: *uncontrollably laughing and smiling* "Finally a challege worth my time.  I thought the fan dancer or the pupet boy would be worth my time but I was sadly mistaken. Come, all of you who want to watch as I crush the fabled Uchiha under my feet."

-- --

With the enemy sufficiently distracted the girls went to work.  Ino hurriedly started, disabling the traps around the scrolls.  Hinata watched the door for trouble.  After a minute she spoke up.

Hinata: "I hope you're done already."

Ino: "Another 30 seconds and I'll have it."

Hinata: "We've got company."

Random Ninja: "Why am I not surprised that Kenji is in here trying to steal the scrolls?  Your thirst for power was annoying, but tolerable.  Now you've gone over the limit.  Kill them."

Two of seven subordinates rushed forward, kunai in hand.  Hinata dispelled her transformation. Making use of her body size, she dropped to a handstand then sweep kicked both men off their feet, balancing on one hand, then the other as she whirled and spun her body in gymnastic form.

When she regained her footing, what seemed like 10 shurikens pierced her body, blood splattering, then a puff of smoke obscuring the area.  When the smoke cleared a log littered with shurikens fell to the floor.

Ino: "Alright, I got it lets get out of..."

The konoha shinobi were surrounded, at least two of the enemy holding hand seals that spelled out dangerous jutsu were ready to be used.

Ino: "Here."

Random Ninja: "You're not only power hungry but a traitor?  I thought much too highly of you.  Drop your weapons, and we won't kill you... yet."

Ino looked to Hinata.  Hinata pulled out the pouch of special kunai Naruto gave her, motioning to Ino.  Ino nodded her approval and did the same.

Both kunoichi threw their pouches at the enemy.

Random Ninja: "Good, you've made the right choice, now you..."

He was never able to finish his sentence.  Thirty kage buushin of Naruto popped into existence and struck before the enemy knew what hit them.

Naruto:  "I figured you guys might need some back up."

Ino: "I'm happy to see you're using your head, Hokage-sama."

Naruto: "I'm glad to see you haven't lost yours.  Time to get out of here."

Ino: "No can do, we need to get Temari out of here."

Naruto: "She's here?  Why?"

Ino: "No time to explain, go report to yourself what happened."

Hinata: "Let's use the easy way.  Sorry Naruto-kun."

With that she stabbed the clone.

Hinata: "Time to hurry, Naruto-kuns. Overwhelm the prison tent and lets high-tail it out of here."

-- --

Reito:  "So you're the famous Uchiha, and Hatake Kakashi.  Far less intimidating that I thought."

Twenty-five of the one hundred strong force lay unconscious and bleeding at their feet."

Kakashi: "Oh?  If you're so great, why haven't I heard of you?"

Reito:  "Because the only people outside of my village to hear my name are all dead."

Sasuke:  "Big words from a little man.  It will take far more than the likes of you to defeat me."

Reito: "We shall see."

-- --

Temari heard a commotion outside.  Perhaps this was her chance to escape, or maybe Gaara had come looking for her.  If he had, even he might be hard pressed against the enemy.

Temari: "Gaara?! Is that you?"

Hinata and an unfamiliar cloud ninja walked into the tent.

Temari: "You?  What are you doing here captured?"

Hinata: "Surprise, I'm here to rescue you."

Temari: "Huh?"

Hinata: "You should remember Ino from the exams."

Temari: "... oh.  Hi."

Ino: "No time to chat, the kage buushins won't last long, we're out of here."

Temari: "... That guy?"

-- --

Reito had Sasuke by the neck.  Kakashi was being cornered by other ninja.

Reito: "Pathetic.  This is the best Konoha sent to kill me?"

Sasuke: "Actually, we're just the distraction, and time's up for us, but have a parting gift."

Sasuke stuck an exploding tag on Reito's chest.  Reito crushed the neck of his opponent only to have it poof out of existence, along with the imitation Kakashi.  The exploding note however, remained."

-- --


*Spoiler*: _Next time_ 




Flight of the Navigator - escape to the ambush point.  Shikamaru is in for a surprise.


----------



## Insein (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn thats exciting!  I know you said you just wanted comedy, but this story has become so much better with the extra stuff.  This is becoming one of my all time favorites.  Your writing has drastically improved as you've gone on as well.  Much more detailed and it lets you visualize easily what exactly is taking place.  

As usual, can't wait for more.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 28, 2007)

That was great.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 28, 2007)

P:10 I:2 continued

A/N 30 minutes before I leave for work.  Some quick to tide you over until later.  Plus I have a WoW instance to run tonight... wish I could make more time for this.


*Spoiler*: _escape from Mt. Doom... er... the camp_ 





Temari and Hinata ran as fast as their feet could carry them.  Ino elected to switch back to her original body in order to recover by the time the duo arrived at the evacuation point.  They arrived to see Naruto and Ino ready and waiting.

Temari: "Thanks for the assist, where's the rest of the army."

Ino: "The other four are setting up an ambush point further up."

Temari: "You only brought 7 people?  You at least brought the Uchiha with you?"

Naruto: "Thanks for the confidence, but he wasn't available for some reason.  Let's get going, your boyfriend's waiting at the ambush point."

Temari: "Shika-kun... came for me?"

Naruto: "Um... yeah, he was the one who brought up the mission. Right, well, you look injured, so I'll carry you."

The two female konoha shinobi glared jealously at Temari as Naruto scooped her up and swung her over his shoulder.

Hinata: *whispering* "I want to try that... Naruto-kun."

Ino: *muttering* "Che... even that girl's taking all the good parts."

Before they could take off, a gauntleted hand rested on Naruto's free shoulder.

Reito: "Excuse me there son, but I believe you have a few things of mine."

Temari: "Uh oh."

Naruto attempted to look over his shoulder, only to run his face into her butt.  After some spitting and clearing his mouth out, he looked over the other shoulder.

Naruto:  "Oh?  Everything we took belongs to a couple friends of mine, including the thing draped across my shoulder."

Temari: "Hey! That's insulting!"

Reito: *cocking an eyebrow*  "Is that so?  Well then, instead I'll just be taking the fun that I missed with those fake sharingan users out on your hides!"

Naruto ignored the devilish man's comments and squinted into the distant forest.  He turned his head so his ear could listen for whatever it was that he sensed.  A grin found it's way onto his face, and he turned to Hinata.

Naruto: "Time to go, our ride is here."

Reito: "As I said, you..."

Sasuke: "... are leaving without any further interruption."

Sasuke's hand protruded through the man's back.  A spurt of blood and spongy membrane fell to the floor as Sasuke removed his arm from the mess.

Sasuke: "And now for the distraction."

A storm of inky locust coalesced from the forest, attacking the enemy and effectively obscuring the retreat of the team.  Sasuke put his index and middle fingers together against his forehead, and waved goodbye to the oddly dressed man before taking off.

Sasuke took one last look with his sharingan to detect any pursuit.  There was none, but the figure he impaled hadn't collapsed to the ground.  His chakra was doing something odd, something Sasuke had sworn he had seen somewhere before.

Naruto:  "Just when they thought it was safe to go back in the forest, Uchiha Sasuke appears."

Sai: "...to have a small penis?"

Ino: "Actually, it's...."

Naruto: "Save it until after we're clear.  Actually, never speak of that again."

Ino: "Alright.  I'd do anything you ask, Naruto-sama."


*Spoiler*: _And we'll leave it right there_ 



Next time, calm before the storm.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 28, 2007)

haha "Sasuke appears""...to have a small penis?" Haha, priceless.


----------



## Insein (Mar 28, 2007)

That was classic.


----------



## mymove (Mar 29, 2007)

Woot Freakin Woot OMG i finally finished the whole damn thing.... i know its long but not that long but i read it all today and it took a while so yea... Its really great.... Love the fact he picked hinata and if you change that.... i'll cry :'( lol umm you kinda did make ino into a slut.... its funny though..... and i still have no freakin clue who SAI is i just know he's funny as hell with his "Small Penis" stuff.... Like they said the Gandaluf Thing was priceless.... And as Isien <<<sorry if spelled wrong> had said your writing has improved a lot from the begining your detials are becoming greater and i think there was only like 3-4 errors that i noticed so thats great..... And like the others....
Cant wait for the next chapter...


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 29, 2007)

mymove said:


> Woot Freakin Woot OMG i finally finished the whole damn thing.... i know its long but not that long but i read it all today and it took a while so yea... Its really great.... Love the fact he picked hinata and if you change that.... i'll cry :'( lol umm you kinda did make ino into a slut.... its funny though..... and i still have no freakin clue who SAI is i just know he's funny as hell with his "Small Penis" stuff.... Like they said the Gandaluf Thing was priceless.... And as Isien <<<sorry if spelled wrong> had said your writing has improved a lot from the begining your detials are becoming greater and i think there was only like 3-4 errors that i noticed so thats great..... And like the others....
> Cant wait for the next chapter...



Thanks for reading.

Actually, I definitely made Ino into a slut, such a finicky girl.  But she's got a heart of gold, and a deeper personality than she shows to the people around her.

Sai is from Naruto part 2, you'd understand his character if you've been keeping up with the manga.  I've extrapolated that quirk right from the manga, I just like to give it my own twist.

You're noticing few errors because I constantly reread all my chapters and edit them for grammer errors.  What I think Insein was talking about was the depth of the writing, there's more descriptive wording to paint the scene out in your mind, and I've included more information globally than in the first few chapters.

The update I wrote where things started to change was when the girls spent the night over at Naruto's apartment, however if you read that installment you'll notice that it's fairly descriptive and written in block paragraphs.  That's my typical writing style, but for the purpose of easy reading, I've tried to keep from writing large blocks of text, put is as many spaces as possible, and stuck to telling the story through character speech.

If any one has any questions or comments, feel free to post 'em here.  I've started a fanfiction.net account, but I can't post anything until the 31st, so I'll be transcribing the previous chapters there later.

Anyway, my apologies, but there probabably won't be a new chapter up until sometime late thursday, so 24 hours from this post, or if I can find some time, around 15 hours from now.


----------



## Insein (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude don't worry about your updates.   You by far update your story the most out of any Ive been reading.  I come on here everday and there is almost always a new installment.  Ive been waiting weeks and sometimes months for others that, sadly Ive accepted, will never be finished.  

At first your story was cute and funny.  I enjoyed it as a time passer.  Now I'm so engrossed in the story line that has emerged that I can't wait to the next installment.  You've definitely grown as a writer in this story alone.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Part 10, Installment 3.  Dancing Leaves.

A/N:  I was wondering if anyone noticed that I would use a different title per installment than the one I had under the previews.  Well I whipped that last one out in less than 30 minutes, lets see how this turns out with slightly more time.  Enjoy.


*Spoiler*: _Walk Like an Uchiha_ 





--Fifteen minutes travel time from cloud ninja temp camp--

Naruto's infiltration team and associates had stepped up their pace to the top speed they could make.  Naruto left an exploding note here and there for added affect, so the pursuers wouldn't think that the team purposely left a trail to follow.

Sasuke: "Naruto, what exactly is the situation?"

Sai: "Yeah, last we heard you were in more trouble with women than with ninja from the country of Lightning."

Naruto: "Well that guy was mad at me because I impersonated you and Kakashi-sensei with a couple kage buushin, and he said that he wasn't having any fun, so I would have to pay for the trouble, but I don't think it was that troubling for him."

Sai: "Your brain seems to have shrunk to the size of your penis because that made no sense."

Hinata: "But his ..."

Sai turned to the girl, truly intrigued and asked "What?" with a forced smile.

Hinata: "No-nothing."

She blushed and subverted her eyes in every direction with exception of Sai and Naruto.  They finally halted when they target Ino's face, which broke out into a smile.

Ino: "I get it.  That's quite daring of you Hinata-san.  Don't think you've won with just that though.  I'm not out of tricks yet."

Hinata: "No, I didn't mean..."

Sasuke: "This is all so *very* interesting, but can we please stay on topic?  What's going on?  Start from the beginning."

Naruto: *sigh* "Well, at the beginning, it was a dark and terribly sinister night, I was born the night of a great trajedy..."

Ino put her hand over his mouth.  She only half turned her head toward him, then exaggeratedly darted her eyes to the right corner while gesturing backward with her head.

Naruto: "I get your point.  In all seriousness, the short version is that those guys were part of an attack on the Sand Village, and that particular group stole some important scrolls and this..." he said gesturing to Temari.

Temari: "Hey, I wasn't stolen!"

Sasuke: "I'm sure you simply volunteered to be their traveling buddy and show them the sights of the Fire Country I suppose?  Or you were overconfident and lost to the big ugly guy."

Temari: "Actually I never had the chance.  He has two underling that are unbelievably strong."

Ino: "No problem, if Sasuke-kun iced the leader back there, how strong could the other two be?"

Naruto: "Actually, that guy's still alive, and we haven't even had a taste of what they're capable of doing."

Sasuke: "So you noticed?"

Naruto: "Who wouldn't?  I had plenty of distractions ready to fight him, but we'd only have delayed him.  I'd have to fight him dead on to beat him."

Temari:  "What are you talking about?  The Uchiha put a chidori in his chest and he's still alive!  How were you planning on getting away?"

Sasuke: "He had at least 10 kage buushin lying in wait, watching the situation, that's how he knows that guy's still alive."

Sai: "Actually it was more like 25, but they were well placed."

Temari and Ino: "What?"

Temari: "You had that many up and running and did all that fighting, and you're still fine?"

Naruto: "Sure, I'm pretty healthy for my age."

Temari: "How can you have that many up, fighting, using up a lot of chakra on justsu, and still be running around like nothing happened."

Naruto: "I had some rice balls that Ino made while I was waiting.  By the way, they were pretty good."

Ino: "Something wrong, Hinata?"

Hinata appeared to be gazing off into the distance, furrowing her eyebrows, and finally bringing her index finger to her chin.

Hinata: *mumbling* "If he can run 239 kage buushin off of a few rice balls..." after another second she concluded in a loud and strong tone, "I'll make rice balls" while tapping a right handed fist into her left palm.

Ino: "Two hundred thirty-nine?"

Hinata: "Hai.  Two patrolling, two posing as Kakashi-sensei and Sasuke-san, five watching everyone's movements, thirty fighting for us in the tent, one hundred hidden in the forest to cover our escape and the other one hundred..."

It was Naruto's turn to put his hand over someone's mouth.  She blushed and smiled, replacing his hand with her own, then waving a hand at him in apology.

Sasuke: "How did you know..."

Sai: "How big his penis is?"

Sasuke: "...where all the kage buushin were?"

Hinata: "I've watched him a lot, and there's a trick to it."

Sai: "Stalking much?"

Sasuke: "What sort of trick?"

Hinata looked to Naruto, who after a second, smiled and shook his head from side to side.  Hinata smirked.

Hinata: "That's a secret between the two of us."

Sai: "Among other things."

Ino: "Do you ever shut up?"

Sai: "Yes."

Naruto: "Right, like when?"

Sai: "When I sleep."

-- --

Sakura sighed heavily.  She stared at a pocket size photo of a younger team 7.  She had been through thick and thin with them, the worst times of her life and the best.  She wondered how things would change when she would finally  choose one.  Why did Naruto have to make her so... indecisive?  She was sure she loved Sasuke, then Naruto grew on her, and she found him mature and reliable, someone who she could be vulnerable with, yet safe.

It had been about two hours since the mission start time, and from the time they finished preparing the ambush, Shikamaru had forced them all to lie in wait, not moving from their positions.  It was all well and good for the first hour, but her leg was starting to cramp.

Sakura was yanked from her thoughts when Neji gave the signal that someone was approaching. It took about 20 seconds for him to identify them specifically, then he stood up and walked into the open area signaling the safe return of the infiltration team with no visible pursuit... yet.

When the team entered, one of them was slung over someone's shoulder.  She dropped to the ground as quickly as gravity would allow, and sprinted toward the team.

Sakura: "Are you alright Naruto?!  I was worried..."

Naruto: "Piece of cake!"

Sakura: "Sasuke-kun... what are you doing here."

Sasuke: "Just lending a hand, I keenly sensed Naruto was in danger, so I sped here as fast as could be.  Anything for a friend."

Naruto: "Bullshit." 

Sasuke: "Well, not entirely."

Sakura was in shock, materializing her desires in front of her was a bit to much to take.  What was the right choice?  Unable to think straight she fainted.

Naruto: "That's a first.  I thought that was Hinata's joke.  Ino, please see to her, we can't have our best medical ninja asleep for the fight."

Ino: "Right away Hokage-sama."

Temari & Sasuke & Sai: "Hokage-sama?"

Naruto: *sweating* "Ha... ha ha, it was a joke, a joke.  I'm overall team leader, so she's making fun of me."  He grabbed Ino and pulled her into the bushes.

Ino: "Um... in the bushes doesn't seem like the appropriate spot, but I suppose I can settle for it."

Naruto: "Ino, this is serious, if everyone knows I'm going to be Hokage soon, they'll treat me differently."

Ino: "Isn't that what you wanted?  For people to acknowledge and respect you?"

Naruto: "On my own merit, yes, not just because of the title.  Besides, I'd like to be able to tell Sasuke on my own.  The others only found out by coincidence."

Ino: *smiling* "Alright, but only for you, and on one condition.  Kiss me."

Naruto: "...you're kidding?"

Ino: "I'm dead serious.  I'm going to be your adviser, and if I'm going to be spending most of my time with you, I need to know you intimately."

Naruto: "That's a bit much."

Ino: "Sasuke-kun!"

Naruto: "Fine fine, you win.  Pucker up and close your eyes."

Ino, though taken aback at his willingness to agree, did as she was told.  Her vision in total darkness, she could feel the heat from his breath as he closed in on her.  She felt a strong and powerful hand take hold of her from the back of the neck to pull her in closer.  Then she felt it....

Ino: "Forehead...?"

Naruto: "You were expecting me to do something perverted?  I'd never exploit the loyalty of my personal adviser."

Ino: *sigh* "Not even once?"

Naruto: "Well, if things don't work out for me, I won't say that I won't be tempted."

Ino: "Good enough."

-- --

Sai: "You seemed to have misplaced this, Shikamaru."

Temari: "Oi, stop referring to me as 'this' or 'that', I've got a name you know."

Shikamaru: "What the hell are you doing here?"

Temari: "Wait, I thought you were here to rescue me."

Shikamaru: "... if I say no, are you going to hit me."

Temari embraced him, then knocked him over onto his back, held his face still with both hands, then pressed her lips to his.  Two minutes later, they noticed everyone attempting to look away, with the exception of Sai, who seemed to be taking notes.

Sai: "Don't mind me."

Sasuke: "If only we could."

*Spoiler*: _continued in next post_ 



you didn't read the note?  I said continued in next post






-- --


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _part 3 continued_ 




Naruto returned from the bushes with Ino.  Hinata quickly deactived her byakugan, then handed over the slumbering Sakura to Ino for safekeeping.

Naruto:  "Alright everyone, we're not waiting for those guys to come at us in force.  Ino and Hinata will escort Temari and the scrolls back to Konoha, the rest of us will hold the enemy here long enough for them to get away."

Hinata: "I'm staying with you."

Ino: "I can't leave your side now."

Naruto: "Okay then Lee and Neji."

Lee: "I nearly missed helping the last time, I won't fail agian."

Neji: "You're going to need my help to survive."

Naruto: "Okay any volunteers?"

No one raised their hand.  Temari elbowed Shikamaru in the stomach, though that didn't encourage him to do so.

Naruto: "You guys are persistant."

Temari: "You're not really in a position to call other people that."

Naruto: "Alright, I guess I'll do it.  Kuchiyose no Jutsu."

Gamakichi appeared, scratching his head.

Gamakichi: "Again?  You seem to be calling me a lot lately."

Naruto: "It's a real mission this time.  Can you take Temari to Konoha on your back?  We need to get her there quickly."

Gamakichi: "Sure thing, but next time you'll be feeding me for my trouble."

Naruto: "Hai hai, thanks."

After one long, intimate kiss, and an unnecessary grabbing of Shikamaru's butt, Temari took off.

Naruto: "And now for some final preparations.  Ino, Shikamaru, lend me your ears for a second."


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke says_ 



I swear to god Sai, if you pull out some corn right now, I'll be sending you to the dentist.  Next time, the #1 ninja at surprising people.


----------



## Insein (Mar 29, 2007)

Once again, you say no new update till later and give us another tasty tidbit by morning.  Good stuff, bradman.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 29, 2007)

I love you Mr.Brad. In a good buddy kind of way.

Sai: A really good buddy apparently.

Me: *slap*

Keep up with the sai being funny and ino being...well...A lady of the night.


----------



## pentium415 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is hilarious! I love it, keep up the good work.
Sai is so funny


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 30, 2007)

Part 10 Installment 4


*Spoiler*: _I'm Uzumaki Naruto, remember it_ 





--Half an hour later--

Naruto was extremely animated with his gestures as he loudly explained the numerous details of his plan.

Naruto: "... and that's when I'll come up with a big finish.  They'll be so surprised they'll pee in their pants."

The sharp sound of a kunai speeding to the ground alerted the team that the enemy had arrived sooner than anticipated.

Kai:  "Ninja of Konoha, surrender now.  You're completely surrounded, and we don't want to make your deaths any more painful than they have to be.  Give up peacefully and we'll spare your women from torture."

Naruto: "I was about to make the same offer to you, well except for the killing and torture part.  I'm not into that sort of perverted stuff."

Kai: "WTF?!  We don't get off on that sort of stuff, it's for intimidation."

Naruto: "Right, and Orochimaru wanted Sasuke here only for his charming personality."

Sai: "I thought he wanted Sasuke's body."

Sasuke: "Oi, don't make it sound like that."

Sai: "Like what?"

Sasuke: "Like he was molesting me."

Sai: "Like what?"

Sasuke: "... he was molesting me."

Sai: "You walked right into that one. Ouch!"

Sai decided to watch the enemy's movements silently, what with the visible, smoking welt protruding from his head.

Kai: "Your kage buushin technique is very impressive, but we're not fooled."

Kai beckoned to his henchmen who brought out eight tied up konoha ninja.  He laughed one of those long drawn out villain laughs that refused to die down until he spoke again.

Kai: "You really thought you could fool us, pretending to be everyone on your team, then watching as we were ambushed?  Don't make me laugh (again)."

Naruto grinned, and his entire team transformed into eight Narutos, white smoke drifting away in the wind.

Kai:  "We didn't even have to tie this one up, he was so useless he fell unconscious with one hit.  What good is it to plan an ambush when your nakama are so weak?"

Naruto planted his hand on his chin and began to stroke an imaginary beard.  After a few second, he looked up, smiled, then pointed a finger in the air, then at Kai.

Naruto:  "I know, how about the 'weak' and 'unconscious' guy captures the the lot of you with Kage Mane no Jutsu while I counter attack?"

Kai: "What?"

Kai and several commanders looked to their feet, unable to move more than their eyes and shout complaints of trickery.  What did they expect from ninja?

Out of the surrounding area, 50 jounin level ninja appeared and ran to attack.  A hail of kunai appeared from a completely different direction, thinning the ranks, while several others fell into pit traps.  A couple of them stepped on exploding tags, losing limbs in the process.

Naruto: "Oh, and the rest of those 'captives' are me.  Shikamaru was the only one you managed to take, because he let you."

Each member of the team poofed back to their original form and took their turns fighting.

-- --

Chouji's fight

"Baiko no Jutsu" was the battle cry that resounded from Chouji as he delivered a double serving of pain to the enemy.  Enlarging his hands and arms he grabbed and crushed two of the combatants like eggs, their bones emulating the cracking sound of shells.

He defensively repelled several kicks and punches by enlarging his stomach, sending four attackers flying into the trees.

"Thud, thud" was the sound of another man, larger in girth than even Chouji sported, stomping the ground.

The cloud shinobi could easily be mistaken for a sumo wrestler.  After gaining Chouji's attention, the mountain of a man charged in.

Chouji expanded his hand to stop the oncoming charge, but was met with full force, his feet desperately digging in the dirt as the larger man unwaveringly forced him against a tree.

Before Chouji could react, the man picked him up by his oversized hand, then flung him head first into another tree.

The Jutsu dispelled and Chouji's hand became normal again.

Narashi:  "My name is Narashi.  When you reach heaven, let them know who sent you there."

Narashi picked Chouji up by the collar of his chest piece, proceeded to head-butt Chouji continuously until Chouji couldn't tell which direction was up, then flung him into the sky.

A bandaged fist embedded itself dead center of Narashi's spine. "Waaaaaa" was the sound that followed up the crackling noise of what appeared to be the fracturing of the sumo's vertebrae.

Narashi merely streched, popping sounds of the joints locking back into place sounding off as he did so.

Narashi: "Good hit.  Now try mine."

Rock Lee put his guard up, dodging the first slow, yet powerful attack.  Unfortunately it was a set up.

A flurry of attacks overwhelmed the green clad ninja from Narashi's left hand, followed up by another viciously strong palm thrust mid chest, sending Lee flying to the other side of the battle.

Narashi: "Too Easy."

One sentence from the sky was the last thing Narashi heard during the battle.

Chouji: "Baiko no Jutsu: Weight of the World"

-- --

Neji's Fight

A blizzard of shurikans and kunai rained down on Neji.  He scoffed at the insulting barrage, barely whispering "Kaiten" as he spun, deflecting each and every projectile.

Angry shouts from the Lightning Country's ninja at their failure fueled them to step up the assault, launching kunai with exploding notes attached.

Neji sleepily announced the technique name, Jyuuken, before destroying all 12 exploding notes and kunai.  His speed was remarkable, confusing the enemy, for they only observed his palm thrust in a single motion.

Enemy Ninja: "No, I think I saw more than one movement!  He thrust so fast, we couldn't even see his attacks."

Neji: "You may not be able to see my weaknesses, but I see all of yours.  Jyuuken: Heavenly 320 Divination Strike - 360 degree version."

Suddenly, Neji was facing all direcions at once, his fingers thrusting in everywhere at once.  Looking at the spectacle with normal eyes, one would imagine 23 separate translucent Nejis  with an uncountable number of translucent arms flailing in all directions.

When he was finished, his feet had dug hundreds of imprints into the ground.

Neji: "Now that I'm done with the light exercise, time to work up a sw.."

Neji didn't know how long he was out of the fight, but he was sure that he heard Rock Lee apologizing for something.

--


*Spoiler*: _next post_ 



 Combat continues!  Ino and Sakura team up, Lee's destructive power!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:10 I:4 continued, again_ 





Hinata's Fight

Hinata decided her place in the fight was none other than by Naruto's side.  However, for a woman protecting the one she loved in this fight, she seemed to be taking things in stride.  Any and every weapon headed toward Naruto was deflected and bent, every peon attacker routed.

She moved gracefully, as if every movement, every breath had been choreographed, every detail down to the look in her eyes.

She spun, peiroetted, back flipped every attack aimed at her.  Every punch was gently moved aside, her body pivoting along the enemy's arm and striking deep into his guard.  Every kick caught, putting the opposition off balance for a throw or a nudge to the ground.

Every sword thrust was met with one foot standing on the blade and another foot colliding with an attacker's face, chaining into a back flip.

The last attack she saw but was unable to defend against, since she was was a second from landing.

Another woman sped at her, using a shoulder rush to slam Hinata through a tree.  Hinata spat some blood out of her mouth as she picked her self up.

Hikaru: "I saw your work at the camp.  I was quite impressed, Hyuuga Hinata.  My name is Hikaru."

Hinata: "Ano, why are you introdicing yourself now?" she whispered "Crazy bitch" as a follow-up.

Hikaru: "Life without manners is no life at all."

Hinata: "I don't want to have to hurt you, but if you insist on hurting people, I'll take you down."

Hikaru: "Good good, wholesome, yet you stand behind your convictions.  Well don't worry coneko-chan, seems you mean a lot to the blond guy so I won't be hurting you much.  Bait is no good if it's dead."

-- --


*Spoiler*: _Sorry_ 



I was going to give you more with Hinata's fight, and save Sasuke, Sai, Naruto and Shikamaru for last in this post, but my bed's calling.  Next time: Fury of Sharngan, and strength of a Hokage.







A/N: I wrote this while I was still a bit sleepy, forward any grammer/spelling/syntax mistakes to me in a PM please, I'll edit it later.


----------



## Insein (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool!  FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!

Good ole fashioned barnburner there.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 30, 2007)

Bah! I've been called into work early guys! No afternoon chapter like I originally intended.  *sigh* I was looking forward to writing it too.

Well, look forward to extended Hinata fight scene coming up this weekend and a conclusion to the battle.  If I can get some more time, we'll see what awaits in Konoha.  And remember, updates are typically within 24 to 48 hours, so check back often!

Special Thanks to all you posters, especially
Insein
Sasuke Killer
and  Griff Hyral

Your comments keep me updating often.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 30, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!! YESSSS.


----------



## lone wolf807 (Mar 30, 2007)

nice started reading this 2 hours ago >.> its like crack


----------



## mymove (Mar 30, 2007)

> WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!! YESSSS.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lol 

Bradman nice as alwayz cant wait for more. Neji was good as usual never getting hit!  Espacially Hinata's fight  that lady sounds like shes good, cant wait to see her either kick some ass or get her ass kicked!!   Well until later!!

Oh yea not that i was totally paying attention but i dont think i noticed any errors but i may be wrong!


----------



## Insein (Mar 30, 2007)

Its great to be loved.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 31, 2007)

And it's out!  I've put the story up on 

Follow that link to my story.

Just remember it's a edited for spelling and grammar, and I didn't include the special notes that I have in this thread.  Keep in mind that I'll mainly be posting the story here, as this is the venue I prefer.

Okay, I'll be working on some storyline, so expect something soon


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:10 I:4 continued for a third time_ 





Hinata's Extended Battle Sequence


"... Bait is no good if it's dead." Hikaru stated.

Hinata's eyes grew wide.  "You won't be using me to get to Naruto, even if I die here, I won't be a burden to him."

Hikaru stood there expressionless.  She plainly stated "We can't have that now.  Well, time for fun."

Hikaru retrieved a scroll from a pouch, running her hand along the characters until it rested on one in particular.  "Ah yes, this will do."

With a puff of smoke, a halberd appeared, the shaft was some type of wood that came up to her shoulder height of about 5'5, and the blade at the end extended another foot and a half, reaching slightly over the top of her head, it's blade shimmering.

"Now come, coneko-chan" she said, beckoning the girl with an outstretched palm.

Hinata glanced at Naruto.  A fire grew in her heart, her eyes lit up with fury, and she soon found her legs carrying her at full speed toward her accursed foe.

The opening attack was a simple dead sprint at Hikaru who dipped her halberd low to the ground, blade facing skyward.  When Hinata's left foot was within a step from the blade, she pivoted to the right while still moving foreword,  completing a 350 degree turn.

This maneuver allowed her to dodge the now stomach high blade, to the left side of the weapon, effectively preventing Hikaru from swinging it at her.  Hinata powered up her palm strike with chakra in her hand.

Hikaru smirked as the girl came within striking distance.  The attack was aimed at Hikaru's right side.  As the palm came in close, Hikaru pulled back on her halberd, creating a gap between her arm and mid-section, allowing the attack to slip through harmlessly.

Hikaru then hooked Hinata's elbow, locking it in place, then attacking with a series of head-butts.  She followed up with a knee strike to Hinata's stomach, releasing her hold on the girl, then kicking for added damage and range.

"Let's keep our hands to ourselves, shall we?  Seems you're weak with distance fighting." Hikaru made her observation in a mocking tone.

Blood streamed down Hinata's forehead.  She smiled at the woman.  "I'll let you in on a secret.  The woman who will be the wife of the Hokage of the Hidden Village of Konaha is me.  Hyuuga Hinata.  Don't underestimate me."

A blur of symbols displayed from Hinata's hands.  "Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Fox Hole to Hell."

Hinata slammed her hand to the ground.  Hikaru leaped away, only to find herself being pulled into the depths of the hole by a spirit fox.  She jammed her halberd into the side of the hole.

"You're out of your league if you think this stupid hole and stupid fox are going to win it for you."  Hikaru laughed, pulled herself up to rest her weight on the halberd under her armpits.

Hikaru started flashing her own hand seals that indicated she was going to banish the spirit fox back to it's own realm.

"Thank you for the distraction, spirit fox-kun."  Hinata also made hand seals, but at a faster pace than her enemy.  Then she stated in a low, monotone voice "Suiton: Grand Whirlpool Technique"

Incredibly quick flowing water appeared in the hole. It swirled, dragging Hikaru down inch by inch.

Hinata wiped the sweat from her brow.  She smiled at her enemy.  "Water is my ally.  As long as I have water on my side, you can't possibly defeat me."

There was a rumbling and the earth itself seemed to shake.  Hinata turned in time to see a rushing wave of water bowl her over, feeling a sharp pain when something hit her head.

Then her world went dark.

-- --

"Oh, and the rest of those 'captives' are me. Shikamaru was the only one you managed to take, because he let you,"  Uzumaki Naruto stated with a smirk.

The clones disappeared in smoke, leaving nothing but strands of rope behind.

"Sasuke, if you would please do the honor?"  Naruto asked.

Sasuke crossed his arms.  "There's never a challenge when you want one."

Sasuke activated his Sharingan.  The three tomoe extended a thin black line toward each other, forming a triangle, blacking out in the center, then spinning.

Screams littered the air.  Sasuke deactivated his Sharingan.  "It's done, and only two died from the shock, even though I went easy on them."

Naruto flinched.  "It's cruel work, being a ninja."

"The life of a shinobi is to destroy and cause life to disappear from this world."  One of two Cloud ninja said while still standing.  "It is our cursed fate to erase the beauty of this world, a fate none of us can escape."

"You still insist on spouting your philosophy at your enemy Seina?"

"The only thing of purity I have to grace this world is truth.  It is my gift to those whose sacred treasure of life I am bound to steal.  I do not enjoy my role, Kai, but I carry it out."

"Naruto, Sai and I will deal with this Seina person.  You and Shikamaru should fight that Kai."  Sasuke kept his watch on Seina without wavering.

"No, I'll fight Seina.  Her reasoning is messed up.  I'm going to adjust her attitude with a swift kick in the pants."

"Naruto, I know you, if you fight her you'll leave yourself vulnerable to her words.  Fight Kai, because you'll need your full concentration to defeat him.  And Naruto, don't hold back on the bastard.  I can feel his hatred, his evil; it radiates from the core of his being.  He is one who deserves death, who deserves vengeance wrought upon him."

"But..." Naruto didn't have time to finish his thought, caught in Shikamaru's shadow imitation, he started running to a clearing, and out of the way from several shurikans coming his way, now that his defender Hinata was otherwise occupied.

"Sai, you're with me.  Lets take this idiot down."

Sai stopped to think for a second.  That ambiguous statement was one he almost couldn't stop himself from commenting on, but he could save it for later.

-- --

Seina was a woman of beauty, dark long hair crested down the small of her back, a single braid hanging from the top right side of her head.  She wore a long flowing kimono with sleeve that concealed her arms, and barely visible slits from the hips to the feet that allowed for greater movement. 

Her skin was smooth, devoid of wrinkles or blemishes, glowing a healthy cream color with rosy cheeks, and bright red lipstick covering her thin lips.

Her eyes flowed a deep green, like the forest, never wavering, never blinking.

A green shine from the grass gathered around her and flowed up into an aura around her.

-- --

Kai chased his prey to the clearing.  He wore the demonic banded armor of a samurai, complete with red mask.

When he caught up with them, a black aura with blood red tint eminating from him like a fire.


*Spoiler*: _Next time_ 



Sasuke & Sai, teamwork?  Naruto and Shikamaru, brains and brawn.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 31, 2007)

Heehee,another great installment from a great writer.^^


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 31, 2007)

Awsome updates Mr. Brad!!!


----------



## mymove (Mar 31, 2007)

As always nice installment....
Except you said hinata made a full 350 degree turn instead of 360 so that was funny thanx for the laugh....
anyway i'll be waiting for more!!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 1, 2007)

Just to explain, Sasuke is using a form of Mangekyo sharingan, a genjutsu where the when you fight him, your organs react as if you were physically attacked, aka if he rips out your heart, it stops, and you die.

Hinata turned 350 degrees because she didn't want to spin right back into the blade.


----------



## mymove (Apr 1, 2007)

lol 
duh huh 
lol 
my bad my bad


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:10 I:4 #4_ 





"Although I would rather have tested Uzumaki Naruto's force of will, it is an honor to face you as my opponent, Uchiha Sasuke," Seina stated, bowing from the waist.

"I've already been down the road of doubt and remorse you've walking on.  Naruto is the kind of idiot who wouldn't let that shadow hang over him.  He isn't stained the way we are, and I'd like to keep it that way."  Sasuke glared at his opponent, brought his forearms up to cover his eyes, then dropped them only  slightly to uncover his menacing Sharingan."

"He's fast," Seina stated, her voice high pitched and wavering.  Her stance however remained still, not a muscle so much as twitching.

Sasuke's fist halted a centimeter from her face.  Roots ensnared his feet from the ground, stiffling his movement.  He looked at her and followed a trail of chakra that led to four nearby oaks.

The trees uprooted themselves and lumbered toward Seina, who calmly walked backward in a slow steady manner.

"Impossible, only the Shodaime Hokage and Yamato-taicho can use wood jutsu!" Sai exclaimed.

"You can't fool me, with these eyes your jutsu is but child's play," Sasuke stated.

Seina blushed, "Those eyes, truly they  are a work of art.  I am truly sorry I must destroy something so lovely.  I believe however, in doing so, perhaps the weight you carry, the sadness that overwhelms you will be lifted."

Sasuke stared at the ground, in the direction of Sakura who was busy with her own troubles, and in the direction Naruto had run off to.

"No, I believe you're wrong.  There is something... someone else who lifts my spirit and frees me from my pain. Go on three." Sasuke said, never taking his eyes off Seina.

Seina's trees attacked Sasuke. He only dodged by inches, but his breathing was steady, his movement confident.  Without warning Seina looked up, eyes wide, eyebrows raised as high as they could go.

She slapped her hands together in a desperate attempt to salvage the fight.

"Combo Attack: Chidori Ground Current" Sasuke stated plainly.

As Sasuke plunged his sword into a conducter Sai had drawn and tied to Seina's leg, the trees around him exploded into bits.

"Sasuke!" Sai shouted.

Brown dust engulfed the area obscuring the view.  Then it hit, a massive tremor and the trap being sprung early.

"I'll get Naruto, round up the  stragglers, we're retreating." Sasuke's voice called from the abyss of smoke.

"This is no time to get cocky and do something on your own Sasuke-san" Sai rebutted.

Smiling Sasuke retorted, "It'd be impossible for you with such a small penis, but for me, it's something I'm well equipped for."

Seina convulsed on the ground unable to move, only able to watch and listen to the conversation.  While the other combatants were swept away by the flooding water, Sasuke strode above it, heading off to find his friend.

-- --

A/N: There ya go, Naruto and Shikamaru's fight coming up.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fuse (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## mymove (Apr 1, 2007)

Great Fight as usual good work and great timing on the updates not too quick and definitly not too long...

I didnt understand though why saskue said "Go on three." 

Well i'll be expecting more as usual


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

i liked that.


----------



## Insein (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome updates, bradman.  Getting rather interesting and I'm starting to see the direction your going.  Looks like it might be a big ole happy ending.  But thats just my intuition.  I could be dead wrong.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 1, 2007)

mymove said:


> I didnt understand though why saskue said "Go on three."



While he was standing there, appearing to be held captive by the roots, Sai was setting up the attack - making a conduit for him to channel chidori through.  After distracting the enemy, he basically switches conversations, telling Sai when he should attach the conduit to the enemy's foot.

Insein I hope you're not expecting the ending too soon, there's more in store before this fanfic is finished.


----------



## Insein (Apr 2, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> While he was standing there, appearing to be held captive by the roots, Sai was setting up the attack - making a conduit for him to channel chidori through.  After distracting the enemy, he basically switches conversations, telling Sai when he should attach the conduit to the enemy's foot.
> 
> Insein I hope you're not expecting the ending too soon, there's more in store before this fanfic is finished.



I kind of don't want it to end.  IT's too much fun.  Maybe by chapter 70 or 80 you can wrap this up.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 2, 2007)

Endings are part of a good story though, in my opinion.  Though producing a believable and acceptable ending for the readers is going to be the real challenge.  But this definitely won't be my last piece of work.  I've already started working on another fic with a friend of mine, though I it will be one set in a more serious tone.

I do have a bit more to go, even updating everyday it should take a while to finish, maybe a month? Has yet to be seen.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 10 Installment 4, last round!_ 




Naruto finally skid to a stop once he arrived at the rear of the clearing, Shikamaru's shadow removing it's hold.

"I'll look for an opportunity, but Naruto, I'm not strong enough to stop this guy.  We only have the waterfall and final trap left, so make sure you finish this up quickly."  Having spoken all he had to say, Shikamaru disappeared into the forest.

Before Naruto turned around, he felt it, tingling his skin.  Its smell even wafted through the air.  His nine tailed resident felt it too, becoming excited, coursing some of it's chakra into Naruto.

"Even you, huh?" he spoke to himself, then directed his attention to the problem at hand. "That's some pretty intense chakra you're showing there, almost the same as that commander Reito of yours."

Kai removed his mask.  His eyes were pools of tar black color, red flickers of chakra bursting forth at intervals.  His face was scarred beyond recognition, his nose indistinguishable from the rest of his face.

"Uzumaki Naruto, huh?  I don't know why Reito-sama would vest interest in a whelp like you.  I've even heard you had a small bridge named after you.  To think someone so pathetic would take part in the defeat of the fabled Akatsuki."

Naruto flinched as a surge of memories came flooding back to him.  He held his hand up to his heart, then patted his belly.  He looked up and smiled.

"Well, instead of wasting your feeble words with attempts to insult me, you should find out just what you've gotten yourself into with your own power."

Kai chuckled heartily.  "As a courtesy, you should know the name of the man who killed you, so you can silently curse me and your own failings in your final moment."

Kai drew his large iron club from his back, while Naruto drew a double bladed kunai from his pouch. (blade heads on each side, like this <--->)

"Oh, I haven't even heard of one of those being used since your Yondaime Hokage was around.  Trying to model yourself like him, kid?  Try throwing that at me and see how useful that body flicker jutsu is against me."

Naruto sped forward at a run, though not with the blinding speed he had shown. He cried "Kage Buushin no Jutsu" as he went, a white smoke cloud covering them both.  When they appeared from the fog, they were in a line.

Kai pondered the blond's actions. "So, he thinks he can trick me with something so childish?  I attack the first one only for it to be the fake, then the real one attacks while I'm in the middle of my swing.  We'll see about that."

The second Naruto formed a Rasengan in one hand, at the same time the first Naruto drew back his kunai readying for a thrusting motion.

Kai readied his club as if to swing in a wide horizontal arc.  As the two came in range, he pulled the club back, and thrust it straight ahead at the charging enemies.

An explosion rocked the area, the ground trembled.  The second Naruto leaped over the shoulders of the first, driving his Rasengan directly into Kai's chest.

Kai was flung 50 yards into some rocks.  Naruto waited, the attack he delivered wasn't enough to kill the man.

"How, how is that possible, I hit your kage buushin!" Kai groaned in frustration.

Naruto stood there, motionless, expressionless.  He spoke in a strong tone, "No, you traded attacks with the real me, my clone hit you with the other attack.  I'll show you why that didn't work."

Naruto held up his kunai, but nothing could be seen, there was no chakra being emitted, all that could be noticed was the sound of the wind.

"What sort of trick.." Kai began.

Naruto cut him off by slashing to his right.  A tree twenty feet away severed in half.

"Wind.  Nature manipulation.  Pretty good, but that won't save you." Kai mused.

"Is that so?  Then bring out your strongest attack,"  Naruto challenged.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu:  summoning!" Kai yelled.

Sixty-three Oni appeared.  Naruto chuckled.  "Kuchiyose no Jutsu" he said in response, one yellow skinned frog appearing with a sword on it's back and two metal arm bracers.

"Naruto-nichan, does this mean I can get a snack?" the frog asked.

"After you take out the opponents, Gamatatsu," Naruto replied.

"Yatta!"  The frog ecstatically yelled and unsheathed his sword.

"One frog? Against all these Oni?  Well, time to end this game I suppose." Kai shrugged and commanded his army to attack.

Gamatatasu sliced and wove his way through the ranks heading straight for Kai.  Naruto called forth 10 shadow clones to deal with the enemy, then held up two figers, closed his hand in a fist then streched another five out, and slapped them against his other palm.

Kai reached out, grabbing and holding Gamatatsu's sword at bay with two fingers.  Two dark figures composed completely of shadow appeared  on opposite sides of Kai, reaching out to grab him.  He ducked to avoid their hold, then felt something on his back.

"Sealing Technique: Evil Chakra Suppression." Naruto was behind Kai, who was now flanked from all sides, unable to escape, unable to draw fully on his demonic chakra to break free.

"Eat this! Konoha's #1 ultimate secret taijutsu technique: Thousand Years of Pain Enhanced!"

Naruto perform his technique, though Kai never even winced.  Naruto then picked him up, fingers still in place, faced his body in a certain direction, then let loose.  A ballistic explosion of wind sent Kai flying so far in the air, he could no longer be seen or heard.

Naruto turned to the shocked Oni who had halted their fight after seeing the spectacle.

"Anyone else want some?" Naruto asked.

The Oni shook there heads.  Naruto performed some complex hand seals, and sent the Oni back to where they came from.

A wave washed over the clearing, Naruto walking atop the flood.

"Thanks for the assist Shikamaru, perfect timing with the shadow warriors."

Shikamaru sighed and blinked at him. "I thought there'd be more of a fight, like you'd have to kill him.  Though I don' think he'll survive the landing.  Where'd you send him?"

"If he's luck he'll land just outside of the Hidden Village of Sand.  If he's unlucky, Gaara's office."  Naruto chuckled to himself.

Sasuke came dashing onto the scene.  "Oi, Naruto you..." Sasuke said, looking around, "...don't' need my help, do you?"

Naruto replied, "Time to go."

The Konoha team appeared to be running for it, Lee and Neji holding off what seemed to be a large number of reinforcements headed their way.  Naruto grabbed both with several Kage Buushins.

"We're out of here," Naruto told them.

As a parting gift, Sasuke tossed around fifty phoenix fire fire balls at the enemy.

Almost out of range, but risking injury over death and capture, Shikamaru let the final trap go.

Innumerable explosions occurred, sending shard after shard of rock, wood splinter, and burning oil at the enemy.  The explosion was so massive a gout of flame could be seen for a mile in diameter.

The team met up halfway to the village where Naruto took a head count.

"Hinata!  Where's Hinata-chan?" Naruto asked frantically."

Everyone shook their heads, no one had seen what had become of her.

"I'm going back, all of you go back to the village."  Naruto started to turn back.

Sasuke and Sakura grabbed him by both arms.

"What are you doing?" Naruto asked, desperation in his voice.

Sasuke spoke calmly and firmly. "We don't know what happened to her.  You need to face the possibility that she's dead, and continue the mission.  When we reach Konoha, we can get permission for a retrieval squad."

"No... No. NO!" Naruto screamed. "We can't leave her!  We can't leave a single person behind!"

Two arms reached around him from behind.  The were gentle, and Naruto felt a kindness and understanding flowing from them.

"Naruto-sama, you're Godaime-sama's successor.  You're very important to the village.  We need to go back, get permission, and a proper rescue team ready.  Hinata-chan is strong, just like you.  She'll be alright, but right now we need to do what we have to do."

Ino's words gave him some comfort.  All the resistance he had, drained from him, his muscles relaxing.

"Naruto-kun, don't worry, I'll go with you to retrieve Hinata-chan when the time comes."  Sakura embraced the blond who was still being held by Ino.

A hand found it's way onto Naruto's shoulder.  "Not just Sakura, all of Team 7 will go with you.  We pledged that the three of us were as one, didn't we?"

Naruto turned his head, meeting Sasuke's eyes. "Mmmm."

Naruto wiped a tear from his eye and smiled.  "Maximum speed, everyone."

The group took off for Konoha.

==Continued in Next Post==


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 11 Installment 1(short)_ 





As Naruto's group came within eyesight of Konoha, they were faced with a disturbing image.  Black smoke from fires littered the skyline, sounds of explosing could be heard in the distance.

"What in god's name..." Sakura began.

A visable red chakra gathered around Naruto.  "Sasuke, Lee, we're moving ahead."

The three fastest ninja in the team rocketed ahead.

The scene at the front gate was horrendous.  The entirety of the entrance had collapsed, the place littered with bodies, the streets soaked in blood, the smell of burning flesh overwhelmed their senses.

Shouts rang out.  "I see the length of time for that regeneration jutsu is at an end.  Well, I've had my fun, I'll end this now."

Naruto moved up in time to catch the last blow, an image that would burn itself into his memories for untold years.

There stood Reito, his taloned arm protruding through Tsunade, she had dodged enough for the attack to puncture her lung instead of her heart, but the wound was serious enough to be fatal.

Screams erupted "BAAACHAN!!!" and "Godaime-sama!" from Naruto and Lee, Naruto's drowning out all other noises.

Naruto was on the fiend without warning, severing the man's arm that held up the dying Tsunade.

Naruto landed hit after hit, so many they couldn't be counted, at the same time 1000 Narutos appeared without so much as a hand seal being made.  Naruto's fury registered throughout the village, the cracking of the man's bones as he was stomped into the ground by uncountable numbers of hits, Reito was eventually thrown straight through the outer wall, Naruto unrelenting.

Reito felt his arms and legs being ripped off by the savage beast, his head crashing through tree after tree as the thrashing moved away from the village.

"I'll kill you, I'll kill you!" Naruto yelled with every bit of his now hoarse voice, tears in his eyes.

A burst of chakra erupted from Reito.  He dispersed all the Kage Buushin.  Black clouds of smoke formed into arms and legs, the man stood up, facing his enraged opponent, cackling.

Naruto was about to charge when he felt two bodies move past him, faster than the wind.

Naruto thought to himself, "Lee's moving too fast, has he... NO! he's opened 7 gates... if he opens another..."

The final attack was a straight decent to the ground.  Naruto was able to Catch Lee before he could deliver the full impact, keeping him from putting a stress on his body that would kill him.

After the exploding hit, a yell was heard ringing out through the dirt cloud, "Chidori!" and "Sharingan! Dragon's Fury!" 

Sasuke walked out of the cloud to his friends, the rest of the team finally appearing.

"It's over, there's no way he could have survived all of that." Sasuke said, wiping his brow.

"Oh, but there is," Reito commented calmly as he strolled out of the crater.

"Well, I see that wasn't enough to bring out your best, Uzumaki Naruto-kun.  I'll leave you a nice trail to follow, because I'm sure you'll be wanting the girl back.  If you have any feeling at all for your lover, come at me with everything you're worth.  Hahahahahahaha!"  The man dissipated into black smoke that shrank into nothingness.

Naruto didn't stop to take questions from the others.  He ran quickly to Tsunade. 

He lifted up her limp form, her body was growing cold.  "BACHAN!  You can't leave me now!"

A hand groped his stomach and found it's way to his chest, under his shirt, grasping an important pendant.  Tsunade tried to speak, but no sounds found their way out of her mouth.

Her eyes met with Naruto, waiting for confirmation before she would let go.

"I understand.  I'll make you proud, I promise..."  He leaned down, whispering in her ear, "Oka-san..."

She smiled at the boy who had become a man.  It was the last expression she'd make in the world, etched in her face for eternity."


*Spoiler*: _To be continued!_ 



Sorry for the cliffhanger there, Reactions coming next time!  And no, she's not his biological mother if that's what you're thinking


----------



## Insein (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow!  What a twist.  It definitely adds a new depth to the story.  Its becoming almost full on action/adventure now.  The evolution this story has taken is dramatic.  I think back to the begining and I'm pleasantly suprised as to how we got where we are.


----------



## Fuse (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 2, 2007)

In case you were wondering, Reito went ahead to Konoha while the rest of his excursion delayed Naruto.  He orders them to delay and/or capture Naruto's team.  He then has one messenger sent to the main body of the army to send another division to secure the scrolls.

But he entrusted his captains to capture Hinata, incase anything went wrong, he'd use her as a bargaining chip.

Oh, and blame all the dramatic scenes on the group "Origa" because I've been listening to their latest album Era of Queens while writing, specifically the songs Teriscore, Serenata, and Lullaby.


----------



## mymove (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG   OMG   OH MY GOD!!!  Lol I can't believe you killed Tsunade.  Why did you have to be so cruel?   Anyway though that was great!! I cant believe you killed her lol I'm still not over it!! Wow lmao that was so freakin great!   That whole chapter was good I can not wait to see what else you have in store for us! Poor hinata she got captured!! Oh well I guess the women will always be the burden!!

 lol look  okay well i thought it was funny!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I wasn't trying to be subtle a while back when she tells him he's going to be her successor in 6 months, because she was dying from the effects of her genesis regeneration jutsu.  Even if she had survived the fight against Reito, she'd have died of old age right after.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 11 Installment 2_ 





"Kage Buushin no Jutsu," Naruto said in an eerily calm voice.  The clone nodded to the original and took off running.

Sakura spoke up. "I'll pack a kit.  I can be ready in 10 minutes.  Sasuke-kun, please gather anyone strong enough to assist us.  We'll ..."

Naruto held his arm up, blocking her from leaving.  "Neither of you is going anywhere."

Sasuke glared at him dead on. "You're not going to stop us.  We'll take revenge on that monster whether you like it or not."

Naruto scowled the meanest look he could summon.  "You're not leaving.  That's final."

Ino's widened eyes fixed on Naruto.  "Naruto-sama... Hokage-sama, I understand how you feel, but this is no time for you to run off alone, you..."

Naruto pressed his finger against her lips.

"Sakura, there's an unknown number of wounded people.  Go to the hospital, gather up all the medical-nin you can and scout the village for the injured and critically wounded.

Sasuke, round up all the remaining A.N.B.U. and Jounin rank ninja left in the village.  I want Konoha locked down tight, no enemy should get within one hundred yards.

Chouji, guard the front gate.  We're pretty defenseless right now, you're going to hold this area until we're in better shape.

Lee, the main force of our ninja should be deployed near the border close to Wind Country territory, seeing as how Tsunade-bachan was forced to fight so recklessly.  Have one third of the force remain at the border, and the other two thirds return to the village.

Shikamaru, check on the civilians and evacuees at the shelters.  I want a roster of exactly how many and which people are safe.

Neji I need a full report on the structural damage to Konoha.   Check everything.  The village people will need to know if their homes and businesses are safe to return to."

Sai pointed a finger in the air. "The village people, eh? They're..."

Naruto cut him off.  "Shut it Sai.  In fact, you're on corpse detail.  Get all the bodies to the morgue for proper burial.

Ino, go to the messenger room, I want reports from all of our allies about their current situation.  Also send a message to the Hidden Village of Lightning.  Tell them that the direct attack on Konoha is considered an act of war, and if they refuse diplomatic measures, we'll be forced to take the appropriate action.  Use Godaime's seal.  I don't want them to know she's passed yet."

Ino should have immediately gone to her task, but one question remained, nagging at her from the back of her mind.

"What are you going to do, Naruto-kun?  Go after that bastard?"

"Right now I have a promise to keep.  I've already sent a kage buushin on Reito's trail, and one to look for Hinata."

Naruto bent down and closed Tsunade's eyelids with his fingers.  He carried her in front of him, walking slowly toward the hospital.

As much as Ino wanted to comfort him, with the exception of Sakura everyone had taken off to fulfill their duties.

Sakura grabbed Ino by the arm, preventing her from running to Naruto's side.  

"Now is not the time.  You have a mission to attend to, the same as I.  Time for comfort will come once we're done."

Ino eventually nodded, slowly, as if needing to digest the information before moving on.

-- --

It had been two solid days of running.  Hinata hadn't slept a wink in the two days, knowing that her pursuers were never far behind.  A few days ago she had been knocked unconscious by a rock or something else hitting her head when the dammed up waterfall prematurely exploded all over her, and the rest of the combatants.

Fortunately for her, Hinata's captors had stopped to rest and became seperated at one point.  She made her escape forcing water from an underground spring to knock the solitary guard unconscious.

Hinata was exhausted, still stumbling on, she tripped over her own foot, falling face first into the ground.  Her body ached, and her head pounded even more from the punishment is took.

The white eyed girl appeared to give up all hope of making her own way back to Konoha.

"Naruto-kun... save me."  She wanted to crawl into a ball die from exasperation and lonliness at this point.

"Sure thing," a voice rang out from behind her.

Hinata rolled herself onto her back.

"Hey there beautiful.  I know a great ramen place not too far from here."

"Naruto-kun!  I thought I'd never see you again."  Tears welled up in Hinata's eyes, power seemed to restore itself to her limbs.

He held out a hand and picked her up to her feet.

"We don't have much time, Hinata-chan.  The enemy is traveling faster by working in shifts.  One sleeps for eight hours while the other two search, one carrying the sleeper, the other on point.  Our only option is to keep moving.  Think you can manage to keep walking?"

"Hai, Naruto-kun.  I'll give it my best."

Hinata turned away for a moment to regard the sun's position and get her bearings.  She heard five distinct noises of something thudding into flesh.

When she looked back, Naruto was pinned to the tree by arrows.

"No... Naruto-kun, you can't leave me!"

"Hinata-chan, .... and run."

"No, I can't leave you." she said, her voice quivering.

"Run to me." he replied.

"What?" she asked, tears flowing,  one hand caressing his cheek.

"Wake up and run back to me.  You're in danger."

Hinata shot up.  She had hit her head harder than she thought, but with the impact and the lack of sleep she realized she shouldn't have woken up for a while.  When she looked up, the sun hadn't moved from the last time she regarded it.

Standing up, she felt chakra coming from her kidnappers.  They weren't far behind.  Naruto had saved her from a bad fate, even if it was just a dream.  She knew she had to survive and make it back to him before she could be caught.  If only she knew which direction Konoha was in, or had a map in the very least, she'd have a shot at it.

Hinata continued limping on, capture was not an option at this point.


----------



## Insein (Apr 3, 2007)

Damn this mood is all exciting now.  Naruto is acting like a real Hokage too.  Nice touch there.  Nice update as usual, Bradman.


----------



## mymove (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with Insein its turning out better than i had orginally expected.  That was messed up lol i really thought naruto's clone had found her and then he was all wake up and i was like damn poor hinata lol any way though it was good as usual.....although i gotta say.......so much for ten chapters lol ...... any way keep it up cant wait for more


----------



## Fuse (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 3, 2007)

nice update, Mr.brad!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:11 I:3 short_ 





Naruto's eyelids started to droop.  He was coming up on 36 hours without any sleep, his brain was beginning to feel as if it was being compressed, his skin was tingling, and he couldn't feel his feet.  

It had been over a day since that single man... no, that monster had assaulted a defenseless Konoha Village, stealing the very heart and soul from it, the Hokage.

Naruto had personally joined in the search for injured survivors, going through wreckage, carrying wounded to the Hospital, delivering food and medical supplies, and a variety of other tasks.

Thankfully, most of the collateral damage was done to the buildings.  Ino had earlier reported that among the civilian casualties, 127 suffered minor injuries, 5 were critically injured, but thankfully there were no mortalities.

The military casualties were more severe.  Thirty-seven chuunin were critically injured, 15 wall sentries were killed along with two squads of A.N.B.U.

Naruto felt the sweet embrace of a dream beginning as his head finally found its resting spot on the Hokage's desk.  Unfortunately, a light knocking emanated from the door, which felt more like a dozens explosions in his head.

"Come in." Naruto said, anxiously awaiting news that the majority of Konoha's military had returned.

The advisers shuffled their geriatric forms into the office, stern looking as ever.  "Good morning Naruto, did you sleep well?"

"Honestly I haven't slept yet, there's too much to deal with to catch a nap," Naruto replied.  "Why are you here, and don't try to sugarcoat it."

"You're as impatient and rebellious as that Tsunade, it's no wonder she chose you to be her successor.  No matter.  We've come to speak to you in regards to the Hyuuga girl, and this Reito."

Naruto straightened up in his chair.  "You're going to tell me I should stay here and let someone else handle it?"

"The village has just lost its most important figure, and we appear weak having our Hokage killed by a single Cloud-nin.  In order to save face, we need to swiftly show our next Hokage is ready to step up to the position."

Naruto scrunched up his face and crossed his arms.  "Sounds like you're just afraid to lose two Hokages in one day.  Even when the business with Akatsuki occurred, you just wanted to lock me away and coddle me with a score of A.N.B.U. to keep watch over me, hoping you'd be lucky enough for them to be unable to release this beast within me."

The elders scowled at the young man indignantly.  "We only want what's best for the village.  If Sarutobi was here..."

"The old man would have never agreed to such a thing.  All of you fought tooth and nail with him, but in the end his arguments always won over because he was right, just, and good.  I'll not have you pollute his legacy, the legacy left by The Fourth and Tsunade-bachan."

"Listen here young man..."

"No, you listen to me.  You may have been The Third's advisers, and by default Tsunade-bachan's, but you are not mine.  I've already enlisted people who have received the will passed down by the Hokages."

Another knock came from the door.  Ino cracked the door open, peering inside.  Naruto beckoned her to come in.

"Naruto-sama, here's the report on the civilians and the village.  Looks like we're better off than we thought, we should be back to full capacity within a week's time. Also, the forces you requested from the border have returned.  I've already received over one hundred requests from returning Jounin and A.N.B.U. squad captains to be assigned to the counterstike on Lightning Country's Reito, including one from Kakashi-sensei."

"Is the rest of Team Kurenai back from their respective missions?" Naruto asked.

"Aburame Shino is in the village, Inuzuka Kiba isn't due back until this afternoon.  Kurenai is part of the group that stayed at the border to repel any incursions from Cloud."  Ino bit her lip and hid her fidgeting hands behind her back.

"Have Shino prepare to depart.  I'm authorizing a search and rescue for Hinata the moment Kiba returns.  I'm assigning them Neji to make up for the missing teammate."  Naruto stamped some paperwork on the matter with his approval.

Naruto returned his attention to the elders.  "As you can see we have everything under control.  However, your opinions are still well respected and valued.  Please don't hesitate to call on me if you have any other issues to voice your opinions about."

Disheartened, the two elderly ninja shuffled out of the room, the sound of their feet dragging with each step. 

When the door shut behind them, Naruto let out a long deliberate sigh, and collapsed onto the desk.  He wondered if Tsunade had to deal with those pesky old folks often.

Naruto felt an arm glide across his back and rest on his shoulder.  He didn't move or jump at the motion, nor did he protest it.

Ino hopped onto what was now Naruto's desk, sitting right beside him.

"You look tired.  Now that all the important work is done, do you feel like letting go and grieving for a moment?"

Surprisingly, Naruto was the one to make the first move.  He placed his head in her lap, and took hold of one of her hands.

Ino could feel the anguish, the loss he suffered all in the grip in his had.  It felt as if he wanted to grip her hand with all his force, but the sorrow he felt denied him the strength to do so.

She ran her fingers through his golden locks.  She hadn't noticed when he fell asleep in her lap, but she was glad he could finally relax.

-- --

It had been one of the longest days of her life.  Haruno Sakura had performed a dozen surgeries and an innumerable amount of minor medical treatments before dozing off for a 4 hours.  When she awoke, the wear and tear of the last two days caught up with her.

Sakura spent a good twenty minutes in the shower just letting the water rinse away her troubles and warm her weary soul.  She turned to allow the water to collect in her hair.  She closed her eyes, but all she could see was Naruto screaming, screaming for Tsunade, screaming for Hinata.

A sense of guilt surged through every pore in her body.  After all she had done to become strong, after all the training, the determination, the struggle... she had been able to do nothing.  She wasn't there by her master's side, to defend her village from that monster.

Even with everything she felt for Naruto, she couldn't protect him from losing someone important  in such a violent way.

When he needed her the most, to keep an eye on Hinata and ensure her safety, she failed and may even have led to the girl's demise with her accidental trigger of the waterfall trap.

Sakura leaned against the wall.  "Naruto, I'm sorry.  The chance I was given to repay all the kindness you've shown, I've wasted it.  At the very least I can be there for you, can't I?"

The teenage girl stood there, soaking in her shower, unable to wash away the guilt eating away at her heart.

-- --

Next Post - My Strength.


----------



## Insein (Apr 4, 2007)

The mood is definitely shifting in this fic now.  Good stuff.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 4, 2007)

A/N: Woops!  Shifted the mood a little too much.  Er... probably shouldn't have had people so down for more than one installment after Tsunade dies.  I'll attempt to keep the mood a bit lighter... also this installment is really short, I've been sidetracked.  More tonight hopefully.


*Spoiler*: _Part 11 Installment 4_ 





Naruto awoke to the sounds of struggling.  His face felt wet, and he noticed a puddle of drool on the desk, wiping himself off with his sleeve.

The scene before him wasn't what he expected to wake up to.  Sakura and Ino were grappling, Neji, Kiba, Shino, Sasuke, Sai, and Kakashi all standing in the background in various states of disbelief or feigned disinterest.

"What do you think you're doing trying to take advantage of the situation?" Sakura accused Ino.

"I wasn't trying to take anything!  Naruto-sama was the one who laid his head on my lap."  Ino shot back.

"Naruto-sama this, Naruto-sama that!  I won't accept your lame excuses for trying to weasel your way into his arms, not at a time like this I... oh, Naruto-kun... good morning."

Sakura unceremoniously tossed her rival to the floor with one hand.  Apparently she had been holding back on the monstrous strength until that moment.

"Team Kakashi and Team Kurenai plus one, minus Kurenai, are assembled, Hokage-sama.  We're ready to kick some ass."

Naruto rubbed the sleep from his eyes.  "That's very nice but Team Kakashi isn't going anywhere."

Shino, Neji, and Kiba were the only ones who didn't protest, or at least out loud.

Ino spoke up.  "Naruto-sama, we all share the same feelings you do.  If this is something you can't back down from, we'll make sure you succeed by fighting at your side."

Naruto shook his head.  "Shino, I'm putting you in charge of the search and rescue of Hinata for now.  I'll catch up to you in a little bit. Head out."

Shino raised an eyebrow, Neji took a step forward as if he was about to say something, then bowed and turned to leave.  Kiba was the first out the door, exclaiming "If you take too long, Naruto, we'll have already brought her back to Konoha by the time you finish here."

"As for the rest of you," Naruto began, "I'm happy for your feelings.  However right now I'll need your help in a different way to keep the village safe."

"How so?" Sasuke queried.

"The only people strong enough to take my place in the event I die are sitting in this room right now.  Sakura, Sasuke... I'm leaving Konoha in your care.  Sasuke, take control of the A.N.B.U., they respect you as an Uchiha, the village's security is in your hands.

Sakura, you're smart, you're strong, and hot... er... you've been trained by Tsunade-bachan herself.  If anyone has what it takes to run the Konoha, it's you.  I leave things in your hands until I return.

Ino..."

"Yes?" She said with an exaggerated grin, a bit of drool dripping from her lip, her hips swaying as if emulating the wagging tail of a dog.

"Nothing, nothing. Um... thanks for everything."

"You're not thinking of leaving me here and getting your revenge without me?"

Naruto faced the window to the back of the room.  "Right now I can't get my revenge, I have something more important to take care of.  When I deal with that bastard, I don't want anyone within ten miles, to keep the deaths to a minimum."

Naruto turned back to his friends, a big grin on his face.  "Now that I can rest assured, I'll be taking my leave."  In a puff of smoke, he disappeared.

"Kage Buushin?  When did he...?" Ino asked, flabbergasted. 

Sakura patted Ino on the head.  "He's way too good with that ability.  It's possible he was never here at all.  Well, we've got things to do, Sasuke-kun, Kakashi-sensei,  make preparations for plan B."

Sakura smiled wickedly to herself.  Naruto wasn't going to pull a disappearing act on her the way Sasuke had so many years ago.


----------



## mymove (Apr 4, 2007)

Woah you did change the mood lol but i guess its only fitting i mean someone important did die in a bad way. You did bring it back up though slightly and those elders seem to be annoying to everyone lol any way cant wait for more


----------



## Insein (Apr 5, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> A/N: Woops!  Shifted the mood a little too much.  Er... probably shouldn't have had people so down for more than one installment after Tsunade dies.  I'll attempt to keep the mood a bit lighter... also this installment is really short, I've been sidetracked.  More tonight hopefully.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Part 11 Installment 4_
> ...



I'm glad you didn't go full on serious/downer mode.  This scene definitely lightened things up a bit.  Still rough with Tsunade dieing.  You make Naruto very believable as Hokage though.  Keep it up.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 5, 2007)

Im actually liking it more than the funny parts now...amazing! ALSO AMAZING UPDATES KUDOS TO YOU!!!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 5, 2007)

A/N: Oops again, you know you've overdone it when someone tells you that you need to update your story more than once a day lol, maybe I should change the thread title lol.
Enjoy.
(edit:World of Warcraft just sucked up my entire evening, I'll try to stay up and get you through this installment)


*Spoiler*: _P:11 I:5 - Headway_ 





Kiba took point, gliding from tree to tree. He had only played a minor role in the story thus far, so he was eager to do something worthwhile; especially since his team was only allotted a mere ten or so panels in the entirety of the manga's part two.

Akamaru was forced to transform into a more manageable size in order to travel along with the group without breaking all the branches on the trees or bringing undue attention on the team.  A mere thirty minutes after leaving the main gate, they ran into their first obstacle.

Kiba halted the team.  "We've got company already."  The team took defensive postures, kunai gleaming in the sunlight.

Naruto walked out from behind a tree trunk.  "You guys are late.  I didn't bring you along just because you're her teammates and cousin, I thought you might be able to track her faster."

Kiba smirked.  "Oh, we'll find her fast, but first you'll tell us who you are and why you want us to lead you to her, impostor."

"Shows how smart you are, baka! I'm..."

Kiba struck hard into Naruto's gut, doubling the blond over on Kiba's arm.

Naruto leaned his head over to look Shino square in the glasses.  "Shino, make sure you..."

"I'll make all the appropriate arrangements Rokudaime-sama." Shino appeared to have all the answers yet again.  He then pulled out a camera and snapped a photo of the situation before the shadow clone disappeared.

"What in the hell just happed?"  Kiba asked.

Neji stepped forward to explain.  "Well, for one, the difference in smell that you were registering was a special chakra technique that Naruto-sama used to keep that Kage Buushin active for 2 days."

"WTF?" Kiba was stunned.

"Secondly, you just mistakenly decked the 6th Hokage, and I have the evidence right here," Shino added.

"Lastly, Naruto-sama sent around one hundred twenty clones out in all directions to search for Hinata while we weren't looking, just before we returned to Konoha.  On top of that the real Naruto took off sometime after the Reito incident, leaving a special clone at the village to deal with the aftermath of the attack."

"How did you two know?" Kiba asked.

Neji motioned toward the route they had been traveling and took off.  When the others caught up, he continued.

"Simple.  I am one who is called genius, even by the Hokage himself.  There is nothing that escapes my attention."  Neji laughed a hearty mocking laugh at his own comment.

Akamaru barked a few deep barks, which caused Kiba to slap his own forehead. "You used..."

"Byakugan," Shino cut him off.  "Bloodline limits lose their advantage if they remain unused.

"You're enjoying this aren't you?"  Kiba wished Shino would just use exaggerated hand gestures like putting an open hand over his mouth, or rather over his jacket collar where his mouth would be, and laugh mockingly like an old woman in an anime.

"I do not enjoy the obvious.  A lightly whipped coffee beverage fused with milk, rich dark chocolate, whipped cream and a cherry, served chilled with one of those mini-umbrellas, that is what I enjoy."

"How do manage not to gain weight with all the food you eat?" Neji asked.

"Eight glasses of water every day." Shino stated plainly.

"Really?" Kiba questioned skeptically.

"No.  That was a joke." Shino stated as sarcastically as possible, which was not at all.

"Could have fooled me," Neji commented.

-- --

Hinata encountered a huge dilemma on her trip.  Either she could attempt to traverse the rather steep decent down hill in front of her, or wait a few minutes for the Cloud Ninja to catch up, and most likely cripple her for running.

"Seems we meet again.  I am sorry it wasn't under better circumstances," said a woman dual wielding falchions.

Hinata was holding herself upright against the only tree on the top of the hill, the forest line that could shelter her lay beyond her adversary, or down the hill.

"You've made a terrific effort, really you have.  You've put us through quite a lot of trouble but the game is over now.  You're out of chakra, you have no weapons, and not a friend in the world to rely upon.  The game is over."

"Either allow myself to get captured, and possibly live knowing Naruto-kun died trying to rescue me, or risk certain death so that he would live."

"Simple isn't it.  One's own life is the most important thing."

Hinata smiled.  "That's how it is, simple."

Her white eyes closed, a smile of content finding its way to her lips. She stood up straight, her weight shifting from her toes to her heals.  Time seemed to slow for those few seconds it took her body to reach the surface of the sloping hill.  Her life didn't flash before her eyes, only a still frame of his face, every inch ingrained into her memory.

Things sped up quickly while sliding down the hill.  Luck had allowed her to fall into something of a dry dirt canal that she rode all the way to the bottom.  The problem were all the shards of rock that tore into her backside, and then the big rock that she was headed directly toward.

She only felt the pain momentarily, then the numbness set in.  She fought hard against the cascading darkness, only to lose after imagining Naruto's orange clad back in front of her.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I:5 continued_ 





"Forgive me?  You'll never forgive me?  Don't make me laugh kid.  She's in much better shape than you'll be."  Hinata had heard this voice before. It belonged to the Talon fisted Reito.

"Rasengan!" The battle cry was that of Naruto.

Hinata opened her eyes, sitting up as quickly as possible.

Naruto clashed with the demonic figure, who matched the attack with dark pulsing energy.

The Rasengan shredded the opponent's arm to bits, and sent him flying.

He was up again within moments and slowing advancing on her love.

Naruto clutched his arm, the black energy was now attached eating away at his clothes and flesh.

"You're attacks are pointless.  You'll need something with more kick if you want to win."

Naruto scoffed at the taunt.  "Don't pretend you didn't ask for it once you're dead. Kage Buushin no Jutsu!"

Three more Narutos appeared.  After some shuffling, one was defending against attacks, while the others were busy making something.

"Well I warned you, chump! Fuuton: Rasenshruiken"

Reito chuckled.  "You're going to use that attack?  That's a bit desperate don't you think?  I've heard about what happened to the last person you used that on.  don't think it'll work on me."

"Hmmph," was all Narto offered.  Two Narutos ran ahead to flank Reito.  He was about to dodge when several Kunai were thrown at him."

Reito dodged both kunai, and easily defeated each clone.  "Now, come at me if you like. I'll..."

Kunai with rope attached found their way around Reito's legs and planted themselved into the ground.

Then it hit. An onslaught of microscopic attacks overwhelmed him.  The clones held on as long as possible, but the fury that was the Rasenshuriken could not be denied, and all three poofed from existence.

"It works better when a shadow clone uses that ability, then you pick him up by the legs and throw him." Naruto said smugly, wiping his nose.

"I'll get you for this... Harry Potter!"

"The name's Naruto... believe it! Wait, that sounded stupid.  Can we start over?  Alright.  The name's Naruto, remember it!"

Hinata ached all over, but he was here, he rescued her, just like she had faith that he would.

Naruto strode over to her, extending his hand to her.  She took it and he pulled her up close to him.  He was staring into her eyes for a long moment before he embraced her in a hug.

"I thought I'd never see you again Hinata-chan.  I'm so happy you're alright."

"Naruto-kun, thank god you came to get me.  I always believed you'd come for me."

"That's great Hinata-chan.  There's something I need to tell you though, it's about how I feel."

"Hai? Please, tell me."

"The place I want you to be is at my side, always and forever.  I want you to marry me."

"Ma-marry you?  Ha-Hai! Of course!"

"There's just one thing I need you to do though?"

"What is it? I'd do anything for you Naruto-kun."

"Wake up." he stated plainly, taking a step back from her.

Hinata sighed. "God damn it."

-- --

Hinata opened her eyes.  Her head throbbed, blood was dripping down her face, and she couldn't feel her legs.  Never the less, she pinched herself to make sure.

"Itai! (ouch)" she complained.

"Well I'm alive, but I'm in no shape to move, and ... looks like I'm captured as well again."  The enemy was propped up against a tree, seemingly dozing, her swords sticking up out of the ground.

"Well, if you're my captive, then I'll be helping myself to everything you have to offer," said a male voice attached to some hands that appeared to be bandaging her head.  "That includes your dessert at meal time."

"Take my dessert if you must, but you'll never take my ramen.  I'd rather you ravage me over and over again with your relentless male urges than give that up!"  Hinata stated all this with the most deadly serious voice she could muster.

"Don't be such a cheapskate.  I followed you all this way, and I can't even have your ramen?  I thought the kidnapper was in charge, not the kidnap...ee?  There, all done with the bandage."

Naruto's head drooped upside down from overhead, his eyes meeting hers with a grin.  "I can't believe Shikamaru was right.  You women sure are troublesome."

Hinata couldn't help but grin back at Naruto.  Even in this situation, she could laugh with him carefree.  She leaned forward and gave him a peck on the lips.

"You'll have to settle for that.  After the day I've been through, a bowl of ramen sounds like heaven."

Naruto looked up with a more serious face.  "No time to chat I guess, we've got to get out of here before company shows up..."

Hinata blushed when Naruto hefted her onto his back.

"I hope you have an idea where we are, because I got lost trying to track you down."


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sweet updates Mr. brad!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 11 Installment 6_ 





"You mean you didn't keep track of where you were going or even leave a trail for yourself to follow Naruto-kun?"

"Well... ha... I didn't really have time for that."  A bead of sweat ran down his forehead, his smile reversing into a grimace he hoped Hinata hadn't noticed.

"How did you find me though?  I realize I haven't been covering my trail, but it has been a few days now.  I figured all of you had gone back to Konoha, so tracking me down shouldn't have been easy."

Naruto's gaze shifted momentarily with the thought of what had happened when he returned to Konoha. "Well Hinata-chan, when you're the number one shinobi in the village, tracking someone down is easy."

Hinata giggled, resting her head on his back.  "Maybe you just followed the red string?"

"What red string?"

"The red string of fate that binds us together, of course."

It was Naruto's turn to blush.  Hinata was becoming rather forward, in a sentimental and shy sort of way.

"The truth is I just followed the chakra in the tracking seal on you jacket."

"I didn't know you cared enough to put a tracking seal in my jacket," she said, nuzzling her face into his back.

"Ha, yeah... well, that's the sort of guy I am, ha..."  Naruto decided to let the fact that it was Sakura's tracking seal, and not his slip this time.

"But now that I know, I don't even feel any chakra from it."  Hinata stopped nuzzling for a second to contemplate her pseudo question.

"I put some of my own chakra into it before we left for the mission.  It's leaking out at intervals making it far less obvious."

Naruto saw a solitary mountain in the distance.  "That looks like a good spot, doesn't look like there'll be anyone living near that."

"We're not going to try to head back home?" Hinata asked.

"Well for one, I've been using my chakra nearly non-stop for the last 12 hours to do various things.  If I keep going, I'll collapse.  At least I can release all the Kage Buushin."

"I didn't see any Kage Buushin."

"Exactly, and if I keep them all up at this distance, it'd be bad.  We'll be finding a cave or something to hide out for a short time.  Hopefully team Kurenai will arrive in time.  If I have to settle things right now, I don't want to have to worry about you getting hurt while I'm taking revenge for Tsunade-bachan."

"Revenge?" Hinata asked, a hint of fluctuation in her voice.

Naruto didn't answer.  The silence from there to the mountain was deafening.


----------



## Insein (Apr 5, 2007)

excellent updates as usual.  Still feel sad about Tsunade but shino brings the laughter back everytime.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha! Nice. :rofl


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks, just now put in a short installment, had some trouble editing though

Edit:
By the way I could use some suggestions and opinions other than "It's great."  Well it is great, and thanks for all the encouragement, but comments on which part you liked and why are really helpful.

Plus I love reading comments such as "Love the fact he picked hinata and if you change that.... i'll cry"


----------



## Fuse (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome. Just Awesome


----------



## mymove (Apr 5, 2007)

Well i did like it and it is great i freakin HATE the fact that you keep tricking me into thinking he actually found her and its a FREAKIN DREAM!!!! If she wakes up from this and is actually captured i swear i'll kill you lol well again its great cant wait for more!!


----------



## Insein (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, I think you better be careful with the dream sequences Bradman or else it might not be healthy for you.  

Tsunade dieing was a real downer but it adds depth to the story.  But perhaps you're right.  Maybe the title shouldnt be a "Romantic Comedy" anymore.  I've seen other fics though where its a laugh riot then dead serious the next, so its not like it can't work.

Either way, the story keeps me coming back everytime.


----------



## Biancah (Apr 6, 2007)

Brad, as I've told you in WOW several times already, I'm really enjoying it.  The dynamic between Sasuke and Sai is really funny and you've managed to stay pretty much true to the characters so far.  I would have to agree with Insein as well, if you take us through one more of Hinata's dreams I think I'm going to have to hurt you......badly.

Please, please, please keep posting!  I'm stranded at Sakura Con this weekend with three teenaged girls and your updates will be the bright spots of my days.  I'll look forward to those times I can sneak away to the net cafe down the street from the Convention Center and see what else you've posted.   *HUGS*


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 6, 2007)

lol, that was the last dream sequence I swear.

Doing a double dream sequence, waking up twice at once is overdoing the joke, ceases to be funny.

Notice Hinata saw the orange clad blond before she passed out, that was the key.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:11 I:7 short again_ 





Hinata awoke from her dream of Naruto saving her.... oh wait, we're keeping away from those things since I like breathing.  

Right then.  Sitting in a cave they discovered, Hinata listened to Naruto's horrific story intently.  The Fifths death was a shocking revelation to her, however she couldn't help but notice Naruto trembling.  He never once looked her in the eye while recounting Tsunade's death.

He paused long and silently, before he continued, he did something Hinata hadn't expected.  He took her hand and held it with his own.

Staring at the ground he continued, "I was only twenty feet away.  Twenty feet.  If I had been there a moment sooner, I could have stopped him.  If I hadn't selfishly held up our return to Konoha when I found out you were missing I could have made it there in time."

Naruto shook his head as he continued.  "The last words on her lips, words she didn't even have the strength to speak, only to mouth to me, was that she was proud of the man I had become, and that I was like a son to her, a son who would protect the village she loved.  She said 'Promise me you'll always protect our home, my son'. I told her I would, but now I'm uncertain."

Naruto gripped her hand a bit tighter.  "When Sasuke left the village, I was too late to stop him.  When Asuma was killed... I was too late in my training to beat Akatsuki before they struck;  now I've failed the only person who truly believed I could reach this point.  Hinata I'm..."

He looked up mid sentence to find a stern gaze glaring back at him.  She let go of his hand then leaned forward.

His face stung, but he hadn't registered the slap for a good ten seconds.  He placed his had over the fresh bruise in an almost mechanical fashion, his eyes staring at Hinata in disbelief.

"How dare you?  How dare you think that?"

Naruto felt like the dumbest guy on the planet.  He had just told her that it was more important to leave her behind in the clutches of the enemy than to return home sooner.

"I'm sorry, Hinata.  I didn't mean to..."

His apology was cut short by her tight hug. "Baka. BAKA!  It's not your fault, not a damn thing."

Naruto felt that tears should be welling up in his eyes, but Hinata beat him to it. "You came here to kill him or die trying didn't you?  Maybe some part of you wanted to die in the process because you feel guilty.  I won't allow it!  The man who made you feel this way, I'll kill him. Even if every bone in my body breaks, even if I lose my arms and legs, I won't let him take you like he took Hokage-sama from us."

Naruto's eyes shot up wide.  "Hinata... Hinata-chan, do you understand what you're saying?"

"When it comes to Naruto-kun, I may lose control and not know what I'm doing, but right now, I fully understand what I'm saying.  This is not something I can back down from.  I love you Uzumaki Naruto, with all my heart, my soul, and my body.  If I cannot have you in this world, my soul will follow you for all eternity, until I reach a lifetime where no one will stand between what we have."

Naruto didn't know how to approach this situation.  Quite frankly no one had professed love so deeply for him, ever.

"Hinata-chan, I understand how you feel, but I can't allow..."

His protests were silenced with a deep and passionate kiss.  He tried to pull away not once but twice, each time the seductive dark haired girl pressed her attack.  His will to fight was dissolved, the two gave into the passion of the moment and....

the readers didn't find out what happened until the next installment.


----------



## Insein (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice!

Time to consumate their relationship...for the 3rd time.


----------



## Biancah (Apr 6, 2007)

Very smooth there.......it's more fun when an aurthor leaves something for the readers to imagine.  Good to see that she's willing to smack some sense into him when he's being all emo too =P


----------



## Insein (Apr 6, 2007)

Biancah said:


> Very smooth there.......it's more fun when an aurthor leaves something for the readers to imagine.  Good to see that she's willing to smack some sense into him when he's being all emo too =P



Yea i also thought that was a nice touch.  Naruto doubting himself is not normal and Hinata is the one person who knows it the best.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 6, 2007)

I want more


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _part 11 installment 8_ 





(continuing from where we left off)

Hinata was laying on top of Naruto, her hands pressed against his chest.  He hooked his arms around her waist to keep her from falling off.

Still kissing him, she started to unzip his jacket.  He pulled away before she had gotten very far.

She looked quizzically at him.  "What's wrong?"

Naruto looked to the side, refusing to look her in the eye.  "There's something I need to tell, you, it's a little embarrassing."

She cupped his cheek with her hand.  "Don't worry yourself.  You can tell me anything, and I will understand.  If you're finally going to answer me, to tell me how you feel," she blushed, her eyes darting to the left corner then back, "no matter what you say, my feelings won't change."

Naruto pulled his hands back, then placed them on her shoulders.  His eyes took on a look of pure seriousness.

"The truth is, we both really stink right now and you're covered in dirt and blood.  I think we both need a bath."

Hinata turned blue in the face.

"I'll go prepare something.  Just sit tight."  Naruto propped her up against the wall and went to make preparations.

Hinata sat there, in shock and disappointment until the time he returned.

-- --

"Have you picked up either scent yet, Kiba?"  Neji asked.

"Well, Naruto's been fairly busy.  His scent is everywhere, in all directions.  Once we made it to the the battle sight it was a little easier, that water trap you guys set up was a lot of trouble though." Kiba ran his index finger under his nose.

"Anyway, it's odd because here we are, it's obvious there was a campsite here, but then it seems she took off in a different direction."

Neji scouted the area with his Byakugan.  "There's a lot of foot prints, looks like there was a struggle, then she took off on foot, they couldn't travel through the trees without risking loosing the trail, so they followed on by ground, seems it would take them some time to track her."

The three seventeen year old men nodded to each other, then continued onward.

"So Kiba, I heard someone finally took an interest in you."  Neji asked, perhaps to quell his own anxiety over Hinata's whereabouts.

"Yeah, she's much nicer anyone who would hook up with you chumps.  Speaking of which, how's it going with 'Mizuho'?"

Only the slightest hint of annoyance flashed across Neji's eyes and brows.  "Hmmph, I wouldn't expect someone of your level to understand.  It was a short and passionate relationship, nothing more.  I've since moved on."

The three jounin stopped dead in their tracks after hearing a noise so alien to their ears, it was frightening.

Neji turned to Kiba.  "Did you just hear..."

"Yes, and I can't believe it."

They both turned to face Shino for confirmation.

"Did you just snort a laugh?" Neji asked. "At me?"

"I believe you two are imagining things due to the nature of this mission.  Please rest assured we will find Naruto and Hinata without further interruption."

The darkness from his sunglasses seemed to burn a hole into their souls a little.

Kiba, a little shaken, decided to change the subject as they continued.  "So Neji, who do you think Naruto's gonna end up with?  My money's on Sakura, he's always had a thing for her, and I don't think anything anyone can do will change that.  Soon as she asks him to be hers, he'll be putty in her hands, like when they went on that date."

"I think not.  Hinata-sama has admired him for a long time now, watching him silently.  She knows him better than he knows himself.  I believe her love for him is the bond that he needs most now, and he will accept her, and the love he has yearned for." Neji smiled silently to himself.

"Yearned? Who uses that word anymore?" Kiba shrugged. "That guy is too dense for something like that.  He's more of a 'go after what you want' sort of man.  It's like the dream of being Hokage, or going after Sasuke.  He's got a one track mind, he'll never give up on Sakura." Kiba disputed the idea his timid teammate would find the recognition she deserved.

"If I may interject, I would not count Ino out of the running as of yet.  Her recent interactions have spoken volumes of a more mature relationship between the two.  If anyone can turn him away from the other two, I would bet money on her.  However, this is only my opinion. I wouldn't elaborate on the actual outcome until a later date."  Shino adjusted his glasses after speaking.

"You're getting a kick out this aren't you." Kiba asked.

"That is also a possibility," Shino answered, removing a Samoan cookie from his jacket pocket and savoring it as if it was the last piece of a meal and he was Chouji.


----------



## Insein (Apr 6, 2007)

Another great tidbit there. I like the dialogue between the group.  Keeps it light despite the circumstances.


----------



## mymove (Apr 6, 2007)

i agree with insein it does keep it light and uplifting damn its too bad they smelled though lmao  any way as usuall and like you herd a million times.......cant wait for more


----------



## Biancah (Apr 7, 2007)

Ohhhh!  Bath time!  What would a romantic story be with out the requisite bathing scene?


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 7, 2007)

A/N: Sadly we're getting close to the end actually, not sure how much more I have left for the story.  Poor Hinata, she had him ready and willing, I think that would have probably won him over.  Last time she had him at at an extremely vulnerable moment, and the first time he was asleep.  Plus, there was so much interaction with the other girls, Hinata didn't have time to completely cement their relationship when Sakura and a big mission interrupted everything.  Lately Ino's been the one to throw a monkey wrench into the plan, but we'll see if Sakura has something up her sleeve.
Anyone else feel bad for Sasuke?  Naruto's getting all the attention, and Sasuke gets.... to hang out with Sai.


*Spoiler*: _P:11: I:9_ 





Country of Fire, Southwestern woods, Temp. Cloud Ninja Base Camp

Reito had been waiting days for his prey to arrive.  He had left such an obvious trail, and that Kage Buushin followed him to the right spot before disappearing.  His lieutenants had the simple task of bringing Naruto's lover back alive, but hadn't even sent a messenger with news.

Reito's anger, hatred, and annoyance were at level nearly intolerable.  The next person to bring him bad news would be as dead as the pile of tortured animals at his feet.

"Reito-sama, I bring word from Raikage-sama." 

"Finally.  Where is the extra division I requested?" Reito demanded.

"There will be no division sent as requested.  Our attack was a complete failure, we have lost the scrolls, scores of our shinobi have been killed, and we failed at our main objective, retrieving the secret scrolls.  Also our ally the Hidden Village of Rock refuses to come to our aid with Sand and Konoha against us."

Reito grimaced, then stared at the messenger.  "As a token of appreciation, please take this red shirt and wear it."

"Thank you very much, Reito-sama.  The word is that you always give red shirts to your favorite servants."

The messenger had mere moments to admire his gift until Reito jammed his talon through the messenger's ribcage, grasping the man's heart.  The messenger's flesh began to decay, falling to the ground in the form of putrid green bile.

"When next you meet that feeble baffoon who calls himself Raikage, let him know I've resigned from my position."

-- --

Despite the little chat he had with Hinata, Naruto had been able to rest for a short time, so using a few abilities wasn't going to kill him.  Forming a Rasengan, he was able to bore one large hole for a bath, and one small one for a wash basin.  Several hand seals later he summoned water from a particularly strong hot spring.

After digging through Hinata's survival pack which he had found along the way, he retrieved a few towels and some rations.

"Oi, Hinata-chan, you don't look so good, are you alright?"

Hinata awoke from her self induced trance. "Naruto-kun, ano, I'm fine, perfectly fine."

"The wash basin basin and bath are ready, so go ahead first," he said, handing her a towel.

"Why are you being so shy now?" She said taking his hand. "We're alone, and no one will see us." She poked blushed poking her fingers together. "There's nothing to be ashamed of, unless you think I'm not pretty."

"It's not that, I think you're very pretty."  Naruto visibly blushed, rubbing the back of his scalp and looking down. "It's just not something I'm used to.  The last time I sort of just woke up in the bath with you."

"Then there isn't really a problem is there?" She half asked half stated, pulling him toward the bath.

Naruto was still a bit nervous, so he turned away as she disrobed.  After a short while she broke the silence.  "Ano, would you mind washing my back, Naruto-kun?"

Thankfully for him, she was sitting, back facing him, covering herself with her arms.

Realizing he'd end up spreading more dirt on her the way he was, he stripped down.  Hinata hid a giggle at how bashful he was being despite everything they had been through.  He was cute when he was embarrassed.

Eventually the two entered the bath to soak.  Naruto paid extra detail to Hinata's head, which was previously caked in blood before he wiped it clean.

"For someone who's always carrying medicine, you sure don't take good care of your own body."  Hinata bowed her head in apology, but Naruto just fished a cracked cylinder from his nearby coat pocket.

"Hold still for a moment." He said as he approached her.  She got a good look at the container in his left hand as he applied the contents to her injured head.

"Eto, Naruto-kun, isn't that the medicine I gave you during the Chuunin-Exam."  She asked.

"Ah, I've had it for a while.  I've already used most of it after some tough battles though.  It's really effective, so I tried to save it for as long as possible."

_So, my thoughts stayed with him through all these years and battles.  He never forgot about me once over all these years._

"There we go.  We'll bandage that up later."  Naruto sat back against the opposite side of the bath, closing his eyes.

"Naruto-kun, do you mind if I sit next to you?"

"Mmm, not at all."

She scooted over to sit next to him.  She placed her hand atop his.

"Naruto-kun, we've been through a lot, not just lately, but for a long time now.  I love you a lot, and I think you love me too, so I was hoping... you would accept me as your wife."

"MMMmmm," was the reply he muttered.

"Yatta!  I'm so happy, Naruto-kun. I'll be the best wife for you and I'll..."

She looked at the young Hokage, a smile eventually finding it's way to her lips.  "You were so worn out that you fell asleep Naruto-kun."  She kissed him on the forehead. "I'll ask you directly when you wake up.  I'm just glad you came for me personally."

Hinata spent the next two hours soaking in the hot bath, watching the face of the man she loved for so many years, alone with her thoughts before dozing off herself.


----------



## Insein (Apr 7, 2007)

Man hinata can't win.  Everytime she is about to confirm it, something happens.  Your definitely fucking with us bradman 

BTW, i do feel alittle bad for Sasuke in this story.  He is a good friend to Naruto and you make him very likeable.  I usually hate Sasuke cause hes a whiny bitch but this is a nice touch for a change.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 7, 2007)

Insein said:


> Man hinata can't win.  Everytime she is about to confirm it, something happens.  Your definitely fucking with us bradman
> 
> BTW, i do feel alittle bad for Sasuke in this story.  He is a good friend to Naruto and you make him very likeable.  I usually hate Sasuke cause hes a whiny bitch but this is a nice touch for a change.



If she just totally won his complete attention now, it wouldn't be a Naruto X ? would it?

The final pairing isn't going to happen until the story ending.  I have something special planned for that too, which should keep everyone happy.

Yeah, Sasuke's not his old emo self, which is why he's back in Konoha, but I'm sure he has some choice words for Naruto, and maybe a friendly brawl in store.


----------



## mymove (Apr 7, 2007)

lol insein .... hes a whiny bitch....lmao 
any way i dont feel bad for him i think he is too emo in the cartoon so w.e thats his lose for being dumb 
and i dont think hes fuckin with us i think that they are gonna get married
too bad it freakin ended so quick but i guess i'll be wiating for more later huh


----------



## Biancah (Apr 8, 2007)

Why feel sorry for Emo Boy?  That thing he and Sai have going on is hillarious.  I usually find it difficult to like Sasuke; he's cold, distant, arrogant and...well, emo.  Brad's managed to thaw some of his ice, so I like the character in this story.  Besides, Sasuke has already made his pitch to Sakura, so if Naruto doesn't choose her Sasuke's got the chance to catch her on the rebound.  Trust me, that works; it's how my husband managed to get close to me way back when =P

Keep going Brad, I'm looking forward to seeing the end of this one.....


----------



## mymove (Apr 9, 2007)

haha it was supposed to be ten chapters and now its ten pages...lol


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 9, 2007)

hey hey... it's like small chapters - it took like 7 pages a piece per chapter in Microsoft word transferred over to fanfiction.net.  Granted, most of it is in dialog format, but this is a short fanfic, not a novel.  Working on the new chapter atm, hope to have it out by tonight.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:11 I:10_ 





Back in Konoha...

Sakura paced in a circle around the Hokage's office.  In the corner sat a fully stocked knapsack full of essential items for a dangerous mission.  The pink haired Jounin stared at the clock for the tenth time in a five minute span, biting her lip as she watched the second hand slipping away.

Despite the fact that she had arranged for so many contingencies, she wanted... no, she needed to be by Naruto's side right now.  The look on his face when he fought that monster, the face he wore when Tsunade passed away in his very arms, it was the image of a man whose world had been shattered.  Regardless of all the pain Naruto had suffered through in his lifetime, this loss was the pinnacle; it was so devastating it had even driven him to the arms... or more accurately the lap of one Yammanaka Ino.

Speaking of which, where was that blond-headed backstabber?  She was due back over three hours ago with a status briefing of Konoha's military readiness.  A soft knock came from the door.  "Come in," Sakura stated.

"Sakura," Sasuke said, "Everyone's Back already.  All the A.N.B.U. have been recalled and are on patrol around the village.  All the gennin are on recon patrols inside and outside the village, ready to evacuate all the civilians at a moment's notice.  The major strike force will be ready within the hour, and the advanced guard left 3 hours ago per your instructions..." Sasuke paused to discern why Sakura's face momentarily turned blood red, her hair standing on end.  After getting a front row view of her destroying the Hokage's desk, he got the idea.

"So Ino wasn't supposed to lead the advanced guard ahead of time."  His eyes caught hers for a moment, her gaze seem to be unable to drift away.  He tossed his now shoulder length hair to the side.  Sakura though bedazzled by the stunning man in front of her, pondered when he grew such stylish hair.  Sasuke moved closer to the pink haired kunoichi, pinning her against the remains of the desk.

"You love him more than you love me, don't you?"  Sakura wanted to run, to shove him away, but found the strength in her arms and legs drain away.  "You've always wanted what you could not have, Sakura.  Naruto has finally moved on, and you can't just be happy for him the same way he was happy for you."  Sakura found an edge of truth to his words, her eyes breaking his hold for a few seconds.  When she looked back, his face was incredibly close to hers.

"You've pursued me for years, and now that I've returned you've turned your back on me for Naruto.  Is he really so special to you, more special than I?"  He gazed deeply into the pools of green that lay within her eyes.  "Gomenasai, Sasuke-kun.  I can't give him up without a fight.  I won't let him slip from my grasp without at least laying all my feelings down on the table."

Sasuke stepped away, turning his back to her and headed toward the door.  "Good.  I wouldn't want you to be walking into this with a half assed attitude.  I believe Naruto has found someone more suited to him.  However, I have said that I would marry you if things didn't work out with him.  Uchiha has no room for a woman who cannot put all of her herself into everything she does.  Finish your business with Naruto quickly, and put this chapter of your life behind you.

Sasuke didn't wait for a response, merely closing the door quietly behind him.  Sakura was left dumbfound for three minutes time.  She put a hand in her pocket, feeling the texture of the charm Naruto had given her.

The determined look of strength sculpted itself into her facial features.  Sakura strapped on her gloves, slung her knapsack over her shoulder, and took off out of the window.

Sai approached the Uchiha prodigy, who was still slouched against the door to the Hokage's office.  "You keep pushing her toward him, is there something holding you back?"

Sasuke stared at his hands.  "Naruto isn't stained with blood and curses.  If he can find it in his heart to be happy with her, I'd rather it be that way."  Sasuke covered his eyes with both hands.  "This path filled with friendship and happiness wasn't one I was fated to walk.  If I this cursed blood of my clan that I carry within me will end with me, I have no qualms with that outcome.  If I must continue on, myself and my bloodline, it will only continue for her sake."

"Before you try to lighten the mood with another penis joke," Sasuke interrupted Sai before he could begin, "We've got a job to do."

The two walked down the hall, their shadows turning the bend when the phrase, "Must be hard on you with her around," and the sound of a head being comically bashed into the wall resounded.

--Continued in next post--


----------



## Insein (Apr 9, 2007)

Perfect.  I love your sappy chapters.  Its adds so much depth to the characters.  You make Sasuke so damn likeable in this story.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Part 12 Installment 1_ 





Three hours ago...

Ino arrived in front of the six assembled ninja.  Chouji, Shikamaru, Lee, Ten-ten, Gai, and Temari.  She paced the line of personnel, staring each in the eyes as she moved about. Each gave his or her own perplexed or annoyed look in response to her stare.  After sizing up everyone present she stepped back to a position where all eyes would be fixated on her.

"Listen up people, and listen well.  Our brand new Hokage-sama is missing, most likely biding his time and luring a dangerous enemy to an isolated area in order to fight the enemy to the death.  Under the suggestion of the village elders, the new advisers have issued the order to support Naruto-sama with all the power we have available.  A scouting team has already been dispatched to find Hyuuga Hinata, who most likely is under the protection of the Hokage himself.  We are to follow their trail at top speed and ensure that Naruto-sama does not attempt to fight the enemy alone.  We are authorized to use any means necessary to delay the battle until the main body of our army ca reach the scene.  Any questions?"

Shikamaru lazily raised his hand then pointed to the person on his left.  "Why is she coming with us?"

Temari smacked the Chuunin on the back.  "Who else is going to keep your butt alive and kicking?"  Shikamaru shot her a quizzical look, one eyebrow raised, the other dipping.  "That and the Hidden Village of Sand has a debt to repay.  I've already dispatched a message to Gaara.  I'm sure he'll want to repay Naruto for rescuing him from Akatsuki."

Ino plied her question once again to make certain everyone understood his task and was ready to leave.  "Any other questions?  Good, just remember we are to delay the battle at all costs.  Naruto-kun's death is an unacceptable outcome."

Temari's head turned quickly at the change in honorific reference.  "Naruto-kun?" she asked.  Shikamaru cupped his hand over his mouth, pretending to explain in a secretive manner; it was rather obvious he was being sarcastic considering the volume he spoke at wasn't hushed at all.  "She has a big crush on him because he's the Hokage."

"Shikamaru!  This is a mission from here on out and I expect you to treat it as such!" Ino barked, unsuccessfully attempting to divert the conversation.

"Hai hai, he'll do his best, harlot-san."  Temari crowed, resting a hand on her hip.  Shikamaru waved her off, his eyes gleaming with determination.  "You can bet you ass I'll carry this mission out perfectly."

Without waiting for order or confirmation from Ino, Shikamaru quickly drew out a "V" formation, which he decided would be best for quick travel and allowed for instant action from every squad member upon reaching their target.

After explaining, he followed up with a few complaints.  "It'd be much safer with Neji, Sasuke, Kiba, or Kakashi to lead the way, but since they're otherwise indisposed, we'll make due with what we have.  You'll have to be extra watchful taking point, Ten-ten.  Chances are we won't arrive before the battle begins, so every second counts.  Lastly, I'd just like to say, try to stay focused and keep your personal feelings out of this." He scowled at Ino just slightly to drive home his point.

Maito Gai pondered why the hell he was here in the first place.  Sure, most of his team was present, but no one paid attention to anything he had said in the last five minutes.  His typically chatty students hadn't said a word to him, merely whispered back and forth to each other.  Not only that, but Ino and Shikamaru complete ignored everything he has said, as if he hadn't been present at all.  "Perhaps I need to start over with a fresh and youthful bunch of kids!" Gai exclaimed with all the might his voice could muster.  Apparently no one paid him any mind, the young group had departed mid-sentence without so much as a smirk at his remark.  He wondered if Kakashi had so much trouble with his students in recent years.

-- --

Presently...

Ino was moving with all haste to keep up with rest of the team.  She knew she wasn't a heavy combat type and that she might even be a burden to this mission.  However, she hadn't stolen this mission out from under Sakura's nose for nothing.  This was perhaps her last ditch effort to move to the top standing in Naruto's heart.  He'd spent too much time alone with Hinata alone, and if Sakura showed up first, bluntly showing her feelings for him by backing him up using all the military might at the disposal of the village, he would certainly choose her.

The reason for Ino arriving now would show that she was willing to sacrifice everything for him, risking her life, disobeying orders to be by his side, supporting him.  It had taken Ino many years to realize Naruto's maturity and strength, something he had shown boundless progress and potential in starting from his appearance in her first Chuunin exam.  He's been the first man to recongnize a potential within her that was overlooked.  Most people just thought of her as a beautiful, stupid blond, who obsessed over boys and her own looks.  Naruto looked past that, acknowledging her as being able to become an adviser to the Hokage himself.  She may not have been a Sannin's first choice as an apprentice, but she was his choice.  Because of that confidence in her, she would match it equally with effort and become deserving of the trust given to her.  More importantly though, she felt as if in his own way, he was giving her the kind of love she could find nowhere else.  She would capture this love, and return it tenfold with the love and kindness Naruto was rarely given but more often than not deserved.

==Continued in next post==


----------



## Insein (Apr 10, 2007)

"continued in next post?"

Guess your working on that.  Again great plot development.  Building up to an inevitable battle at the end.  This story gets better with each installment.


----------



## mymove (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work as usual. Although i got to say your posting everything too freakin fast for me. Im not complaining because its good really it is but if I am busy and cant come on for two or three days i can expect to be reading a lot. Any way nice touches and it was funny that ino took over the sqad. Well i'll be waiting for more.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 10, 2007)

Great Updates as always Mr. Brad!!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 11, 2007)

The next chapter post is going to be the ending, it'll be larger than my usual posts.

Anyway, I'm taking a survey, so post your:

1.) Naruto/ ? pairing
2.) Reason
3.) What you like to see happen to the other girls.

I already have all the ending details in mind, but some of it may be too shocking so, I'd like to get some opinions before I commit to that particular instance.


----------



## Insein (Apr 11, 2007)

Naruto/Hinata

They seem to be the best pairing.  Naruto loves all 3 but Hinata has unconditional love for Naruto.  Sakura only recently figured out she loves Naruto but still loves sasuke.  Ino has only recently come around to the idea of being with one person.  Plus you hinted early that Naruto deep down loves Hinata more during his sleep talking.  

Sasuke and Sakura should be together.  Im not sure how you'll pull it off to make them all be friends still, but I'mm sure you can manage.

Ino will still secretly pine for Naruto but be content in his decision and remain by his side as his advisor.  

As for the battle, they win.  You decide how.  

Anyway, thats just my opinion.  Obviously you'll go with whatever you have already decided.  Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Biancah (Apr 11, 2007)

Insein took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## mymove (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with insein on the Naruto/Hinata however... I hope Sakura ends up lonely for trying to get at someone now after hes already in love! I mean how jelous can she get she had the man she wanted and just ignored naruto all his life But now she wants him.. Freakin greedy I seriously hopes she ends up lonly as for Ino i dont care who she does or doesnt get


----------



## Insein (Apr 12, 2007)

you just love to tease don't you bradman, lol.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 12, 2007)

Sure Do!

Actually this ending might take a few days.  It's not your typical post.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:12 I:2_ 





?Beginning of the End?

Hinata stirred from her slumber an unknown number of hours later.  She rubbed her eyes and looked around.  Naruto was nowhere in sight.  It was odd though; this particular water, which was summoned from a hot spring, was surprisingly as warm as when she had first entered.  When Hinata peered toward the entrance, she noticed her clothes neatly piled near the bath, a towel resting atop.  They had been roughly cleaned.  A tear or two had been sewn together; the pattern of the stitching indicated perhaps a five year old, a monkey, or a seventeen-year-old blond Hokage that had never been taught how to sew in his life had sewed it.

	Hinata drew a closed palm to her mouth.  She knew Naruto was a kind man who always thought of other people before himself.  She knew that they had grown closer in such a short time.  For the life of her however, she hadn?t expected him to care about such a minor detail.  This was a sign.  He was ready for her, and not in the typical seventeen-year-old male type of readiness.  He must be giving her a sign. ?Yes! A sign!? she exclaimed hopping out of the bath, quickly drying herself off.

	Once she was fully dressed, she skipped through the cave, humming along the way.  When Hinata reached the mouth of the cave, she paused, holding her right hand up to regard it, waving her ring finger ever so slightly.  She smiled and giggled to her self.  Looking up, what she saw nearly spoiled the entire mood.

	?Hinata-sama, we must leave immediately,? Neji said.  Neji, Ino, and Sakura stood a dozen feet away fully geared, glancing around the area with nervous anticipation, perhaps.  ?This is no time to be fooling around with Uzumaki-sama, you slut,? Ino said approaching Hinata.  Sakura followed closely.  ?My friend is right, Hyuuga-san.  While Hokage-sama is off fighting the most powerful shinobi of Hidden Cloud, you are here humming and skipping like a child.?

	?What?  Naruto-kun is in danger?  I?m so sorry, I?ll find him right away!?  Hinata stammered.  Hinata activated her Byakugan.  ?Well then, if you?ll excuse me,? she said tossing a smoke bomb at her feet.  A thick layer of darkness clouded the area, the idle ninja covering their faces with arms raised.  When the black fog subsided slightly, a single thin sheet of paper became visible.

	?Gotta find Naruto-kun? Hinata noted to herself.  As she sped away, the sound of an explosion echoed through the forest.  Hinata?s eyes darted back for a moment.  ?That was the last explosive tag.  I only have two kunai left, and I?m out of all my supplies.?  Hinata clutched the poorly sewn tear of her jacket, running her fingers over each exposed portion of threading.  She landed on a nearby branch.  Several hand seals flashed by before Hinata summoned a small tracking fox, which nodded to her when he appeared.   ?Just a second,? Hinata stated, untying her forehead protector.  The swishing sound of cloth rubbing against cloth resounded, followed by a ?Yosh!? proclamation.  The two disappeared through the trees, the tails of the girl?s forehead protector flapping in the wind from atop her head.

=continued in next post=


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:12 I:3_ 




?I?m picking up some strong scents, we should be fairly close now.  The direction they should be in is,? Kiba stated but was interrupted by an explosion about one hundred yards to the right.  Shino finished his sentence for him. ?That way.?  Kiba spat at the ground.  ?You take all the fun out of it, Shino.?

	The three imposters changed back into their original forms.  ?Fuuka, Fumika, you?ve overdone it.?  The twins frowned at the coldly beautiful woman, replying simultaneously.  ?Our sincerest apologies Seina-san.?  The raven-haired woman?s eyes blinked, and then slowly adjusted their focus to the side.  ?A complete failure.  It seems as though we need only delay help from arriving to the lovers.  Hikaru will ensure Reito-sama enjoys his fight fully.?

	?Ladies,? Shino began, ?the parameters of our mission do not strictly require us to engage in combat with you.  Stand down so we may recover our injured nakama, and shed no further blood.?  The twins doubled over laughing, Seina cracking a smile at the opposition.  ?It would seem your goal and ours are mutually exclusive.  I apologize for the indefinite delay of your mission, Konoha shinobi, but we will be taking your lives if you persist.?

	?I will handle them,? Neji said, stepping ahead of the group.  ?Our first priority is to rescuing Naruto-sama and Hinata-sama.?  Neji formed his Byakugan, veins bulging from his head to the right and left of his eyes respectively; he took a defensive stance.  ?Very well, we shall be your opponents.  I bid you goodbye, for one of us shall walk away from this battle to the next opponent, and the other shall walk into the afterlife.?  The twin women from Lightning raised their weapons.  Neji could see chakra gathering into the weapons themselves, while the woman Seina appeared to be drawing green chakra from the ground itself.

	?Interesting ability you have there.  You manipulate plants, but you can?t forcibly grow or create new life as you see fit,? Neji commented.  Seina smiled softly at the white-eyed man.  ?Konoha is full of talented youth I see.  Yes, I may not be gifted the way your Shodaime Hokage was, however I?m not one to trifle with.?  The vegetation around her began to die as she soaked up more life essence from the nearby plants.

	A hand found its way onto Neji?s shoulder.  Shino spoke up.  ?Teamwork, it?s not just a good idea, it?s a necessity.  Believe it.?  Neji shrugged Shino?s hand off his shoulder, but paused and turned his head to look Shino in the eye.  ?Believe it? WTF??  Kiba laughed, and then explained, ?It means he needed to shock you out of being a douche, and get you to use your head, not that half inch disappointment you call a penis.?

	With the enemy distracted, the women from Lightning pressed their attack.  Fuuka who was wielding dual falchions spun the blades in a circular motion in front of her, creating a massive wind to assault the enemy.  Simultaneously, Fumika rotated her shield counterclockwise catching rays of sunlight, which she amplified at the Konoha ninja.  Seina finished off the blitzkrieg by executing a complicated pattern of hand seals, then pointing an index finger to the sky. Lightning continuously struck her finger, which she pointed at Neji, then released the deadly electric flash.

	The team from Konoha was knocked off their feet, blinded, and Neji took a direct strike from the lightning while midair.  Not being completely unprepared, he defended his chest with chakra and performed a miniature airborne Kaiten which deflected enough of the attack to prevent it from stopping his heart.  Despite the decrease in damage, that attack really, really hurt.

	The twins came charging in, rapidly attacking their off-guard enemies, several trees uprooting themselves, slowly lumbering toward the men.  ?The situation appears slightly grim,? Shino remarked, regaining his feet.  ?This is no time for jokes, lets just kick their asses,? Kiba stated, dodging a shield slam.


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _P:12 I:4_ 




Hinata heard the commotion well before she saw it.  A fierce battle had taken place, scores of trees felled, rocks reduced to rubble, the ground itself rent asunder.  She moved in close as she could, headlong into the scene with no regard for her own safety.

	A blond-orange blur streaked past her to the right, crashing through several trees, ending with a massive indent in the hill.  The Naruto stood in the smoking crater, blood dripping from his forehead and mouth, his left eye blackened and swelled shut.  He hadn?t even noticed her arrive on the scene.  ?Come now boy, if you want to defeat me, one whose essence is that of a devil, you?ll need to release the demonic power of the beast within you.  I thought you?d want to take revenge for the pitiful Tsunade I killed.?  Naruto wiped the blood from his mouth with the back of his hand and regarded it.  ?You?ve got it all wrong, ass for brains.  I?m fighting you with all I have to prevent a monster from attacking Konoha once again.  Using the Kyuubi would be going against a promise I made.?

	?What would you do if I told you that old lady was already dying?  She had a few more months left in her when she fought me, and she used it all up for nothing, because you were to slow to return??  Naruto clenched his fists into balls over and over at Reito?s queston.  For a minute, he seemed as if he was about to give in, when he reached under his shirt, gripping a small gem in a simple necklace he wore.  ?I made a promise.  I never go back on my word,? Naruto said, grinning at Reito as he swayed back and forth.

	?Then you force my hand.  Hikaru, a demonstration of my cruelty, if you please.?  Hinata felt some grab her left shoulder and hand.  The hand twisted behind her back instantly, and surge of pain coursed through her body.  Hikaru dislocated Hinata?s shoulder.  Hinata cried out in pain, her assailant ignoring the scream, did the same to Hinata?s right shoulder, then bent Hinata?s forearm backward, tearing the joint at the elbow. ?Forgive my rudeness,? was all the unscrupulous woman had to say as she stabbed Hinata?s calves with Kunai then held a blade to the girl?s throat.

	?Must I order this girl?s death to unleash your rage?  Perhaps merely further mutilation is needed.?  Naruto arm shot up, toward Hinata, when the unnoticed fox bit into Hikaru?s ankle.  Time slowed down to accentuate the scene.  Tears streamed down Hinata?s cheeks.  Naruto looked up a scene he was to slow to intervene in.  He began to body flicker to her, but before he moved, he saw the look in her eyes, the movement of her lips forming three words.

	His movement allowed him to catch her falling form, his ears capturing the words that set him aflame with rage.  ?I love you,? were the final words she uttered, her throat slit, choking for air.  Naruto removed a roll of bandages and quickly tied it around her neck.  He took off his jacket, laying it on her, and then removed his forehead protector, placing it in her hand.  He took her forehead protector, which he noticed was tied around her forehead, something he?d never seen before.  He tied her forehead protector around his arm.

	Hikaru didn?t even register the hit.  She was unconscious before she had realized it. Naruto turned to face Reito; his eyes were morphed into that of a feral fox.  A full sized image of the nine tailed monster fox appeared on the battlefield, noticed for miles around.  ?Stupid fox, you once said to me that you?d kill anyone I wanted killed.  There?s only one person in this world I want to kill.?  The fox stared at the blond in contemplation.  ?It?s been years since you?ve called me forth.  I haven?t felt your weakness or anger in a long while.? Naruto didn?t shift his view. ?Yes or no??

	The fox glanced at the opponent.  ?I?ve been waiting for the day I could wreak death at my full power once again.  This may be the end of us both, but I?ll enjoy it.? A vile aura of chakra filled the area.  Animals instinctively ran, fighters engaged in combat nearby were filled with a sense of dread.  A solitary voice rang out against the madness. ?Dame! (Dah mae) Naruto-sama you can?t!?  Naruto looked back to see another blond whom he was acquainted with arrive, huffing, exhausted from her travel.

	?All of Konoha?s military might is coming to fight, so you don?t have to risk your life to protect us.  Please don?t leave us? don?t leave me.?  Naruto turned to face her, tears streaming.  ?Please see to Hinata?s body.  I couldn?t save her.  I couldn?t save anyone.  This fight will be my last, the one I protect all of my Konoha shinobi with.  This will be the redemption this monster fox will do for the village, his atonement.  For me, however, this is a fight for her.?  He looked to Hinata?s prone figure.  ?We die together, is it??


----------



## Insein (Apr 12, 2007)

Hinata wins!

It got alittle scary at the end there.  I thought you were going to go all tragic ending on us.  IT seemed alittle rushed at the end but i can see why you'd end it there.  Excellent story bradman.  I'm glad that i was able to read it from begining to end for all these weeks.  

Can't wait for your next one or those alternate endings.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

NANI?!?! THE FIC IS OVER?!?!? HINATA WON?!?! DAMNIT! I"M ONLY ON PAGE 4!

Haha maaan, MrBradMan, you update so fast, and I dont check often enough , that it already ended when I'm still at the beginning!  Heres a +rep for you for ol' times sake... and no apparent reason!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 13, 2007)

Insein said:


> Hinata wins!
> 
> It got alittle scary at the end there.  I thought you were going to go all tragic ending on us.  IT seemed alittle rushed at the end but i can see why you'd end it there.  Excellent story bradman.  I'm glad that i was able to read it from begining to end for all these weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for your next one or those alternate endings.




Rushed is right, I was writing most of that in a four hour span I had available today, but I started running out of time toward the end, and decided to can the more descriptive parts to get the ending finished for my afternoon post.  I was thinking of fixing it later, or adding an epilogue to smooth the story out.  Ending it on "Nani???" although funny seems to leave a few too many loose ends.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Regarding the "tragic ending," well the original intent of the fic was to end it with Hinata winning him over, but basically this is her ending, so dying wasn't really an option for her.  I thought having her deliver that last line before he wakes up fit rather well for the situation.  Epilogue for this ending coming soon I guess


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW really nice me like!


----------



## Insein (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG yes.  Epilogue.  Much explanations needed.  Need closure


----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2007)

You know the fanfic.net version is pretty behind this one ........


----------



## makemytime (Apr 18, 2007)

The fight was a little disappointing... but well done. Just back from my vacation and it took me an hour to read your new updates


----------



## MrBradMan (May 3, 2007)

A/N: Sorry it took so long.  I've been thinking about doing a longer version of the ending for the fanfic.net version, not to mention an edit of the earlier chapters up there. 
Edit: Back into the writing groove.  More to come.


*Spoiler*: _Epilogue_ 





Naruto sat behind the Hokage's desk, his slightly tilted head was resting in both hand.  His eyes were half closed, and what could be seen of his them seemed as if they were staring through the person sitting across from him.

"Are you listening, Hokage-sama?" asked the A.N.B.U. record keeping agent.  Sasuke let out the disappointed sound "Che" then chided the blond.  "Oi Naruto, record keeping is an important part of being Hokage, so take this seriously, slacker."

"It's a little hard to concentrate," Naruto remarked, turning his head left where it met the face of Hinata, whose face was mere inches away.  She was apparently sitting on the armrest of his chair, keeping as close to her man as possible since her rivals were still nearby.  He turned back to Sasuke whose brows scrunched together, his left eye twitched, then pressing his palm over his other eye said, "Continue."

Naruto sighed, drew in a breath and explained the events for a third time.  "Okay so after Hinata's throat was slit by the enemy, I knocked that one out.  At that point I was really, really mad.  Anyway, the enemy, Reito, happens to have a weird sort of chakra, one that was like one that Ero-sennin told me a story about once.  So this chakra comes from something similar to a demon but not a demon.  It's like... sort of... a devil's chakra... like a human's soul that's been corrupted by evil, but more like changed... like a demon."  Naruto paused to see if everyone was following his story this time.  When he was certain there were no questions, he began again.

"Well, I figured the only way to fight him was to fight fire with fire, or in this case use up all the Kyuubi's energy to destroy his.  So I complete removed seal binding the nine tail's power.  Anyway, I was just going to let him go all out, but something pulled at me, and somehow I managed to regain my composure and channel all of his energy into a Wind Rasengan.  It's a bit blurry after that, but I remember everything going dark, I felt like I was falling, then someone called out to me.  I reached out with my hand, someone grabbed it and my chest felt like it was on fire, then I was back."

Naruto's recollection of the tail end of the event was strangely incomplete, and with lack of any better information, it seemed like it would have to wait there.  Sasuke flipped the record keeper's book closed, and stated "That's as much as we're going to get out of him.  You might as well just put this into the records and call it a day."  The A.N.B.U. stood, saluted, and exited through the double door.

Naruto gave off the distinct impression that he was confused.  Ino, who had been standing behind and to the right decided to indulge him, or rather his inquisitive state.  "What is it Naruto-sama?" she asked, batting her eyes.

"There's just one thing I really need to know.  How did Hinata survive?  She had multiple injuries and a slit throat.  How did she survive?  Is she not human?"

A fist flew from across the desk.  Sakura nearly made contact with Naruto's nose, but not only had he dodged, Hinata and Ino caught her arm into two places to prevent the full devastating force of her monstrous strength.

Withdrawing her arm, and hurling the two girls attached to it, Sakura then folded her arms and began walking toward the door.  ?Going off and doing things by yourself, honestly Naruto-kun, what sort of Hokage doesn?t trust his friends to support him.  You?re lucky I got there when I did.  None of the injuries she suffered were fatal with the exception of the slit throat, and all that was needed for that was to reattach what was severed.  She was still coughing up blood when you nearly died back there.  Chakra exhaustion to the point of death, only you would go that far.?

When Sakura left, it seemed the meeting was at an end, everyone save Hinata left to attend to other duties.

?So Naruto-kun, now that I have you alone, I?ll have you do something I?ve been waiting a forever for you to do,? she said, planting her bottom in his lap, and wrapping her arms around his head.  Naruto stared deeply into her eyes.  A gurgling sound emitted from his stomach.  ?Whatever it is will have to wait until I have some ramen.?  Naruto tried to stand, but Hinata held him in place.   ?Oh no you don?t.  You?re not leaving until you agree to a wedding date.   The other details, I don?t mind anything else about the ceremony as long as we?re together.?  Naruto was about to protest when his stomach churned.  He realized he wasn?t going to get his meal until this matter was settled.  ?Oh well,? he thought to himself, then replied ?Well, since all the other obstructions are gone, we can go ahead with the ceremony this coming ??

-- --

One Week Later

?? If there are any objections as to why this man and woman should not be wed, speak you now, or forever hold your piece,? the minister asked.

Ino suppressed the urge to speak, biting her lip.  ?She?d never forgive me,? Ino whispered to herself.  Lee was biting his nails, tears running down his cheeks.  ?Gai sensei, she looks so beautiful.  Damn him, damn him to heck!?  Ten-ten?s fist landed squarely on top of Lee?s head driving his face into the ground.  ?Why can?t you just be happy for them, Lee??  Lee balled a fist up in front of her face.  ?Because? because? when will my springtime of youth come?  Why can?t someone fall for me?? 

Sai stood up in full view of the assembly, a hand raised, eyes nearly shut, and a wide grin on his face.  Before he could speak, a dart embedded itself in his neck.  Shizune appeared beside the now drugged A.N.B.U.  ?Just kidding,? she said, sitting down and propping Sai up in his seat.

?If there?s no one else, the ring please,? the minister said.  All eyes were on Naruto.  ?Ah,? he mumbled, digging in his right pants pocket.  ?That?s odd,? he stated, digging around in the rest of his pockets for a minute.  ?Naruto!? the bride exclaimed, ?you can?t have lost it!?

?Found it.  Here ya go.? he said, handing off the ring.  Once the ring was securely fastened to the bride?s finger, the minister spoke up.  ?The ceremony is complete.  I present to you Uchiha Sasuke and his bride Uchiha Sakura.? 

The couple kissed, and then ran down the isle, deflecting kunai as they went.  ?These ninja weddings are damn irritating with the stupid traditions,? Shikamaru muttered.  Temari slapped him hard on his back.  ?Fine, we?ll have a normal wedding where people throw rice then.   When will that be, Shikamaru-kun?  I?m not getting any younger you know.?  Shikamaru faced her, droopy eyed.  ?Don?t remind me,? he said, taking a jab in the ribs.

Naruto sighed as the one of the dreams he had always wished for left the hall.  Naruto closed his eyes, tilting his head skyward.  He held his right hand to his heart.  He breathed in a long drawn out breath, then exhaled, the weight of untold numbers of emotions flowing out to a cool breeze.

Naruto?s eyes opened wide, the warmth of a hand caressing his own.  He felt the embrace of a body from behind. ?The feelings of loss are replaced with the warmth of love, aren?t they Tsunade-bachan, Sandaime-jichan??

?This is only the beginning of the journey, Naruto-kun.? Hinata stated. ?But you?re a bit mean, making me wait a whole year for my own ceremony.?  Naruto turned to face her, hugging her.  ?Dating comes before marriage, everyone knows that,? he exclaimed.  Hinata smiled at the thought. ?I can live with that, but if we?re going to get to know each other intimately, we should move in together.?

-- --

The same time at Ichiraku ramen:

A bowl on the shelf cracked without warning.  The old shop owner stared at it for a moment.  ?Ayane, I don?t know why, but I think our business is about to lose half its profit.?

Ending one complete


----------



## Insein (May 3, 2007)

Coolness!  Nice epilogue.  I assume you have some more coming though.


----------



## Biancah (May 3, 2007)

What a sweet ending!  Worth the wait for sure =)


----------



## nubitox (May 7, 2007)

Kick ass story! Nice at the end to =) you got me with that.. hehe


----------

